# So, what are you reading? (2013 edition)



## luvmy4brats

For reference, here's the thread for 2012:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97750.0.html

here's the thread for 2011:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,47257.0.html

And here's the thread for 2010:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17523.msg334718.html#msg334718


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Um, Heather, you know we have two more days, right?


Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Um, Heather, you know we have two more days, right?
> 
> 
> Betsy


Actually, I keep thinking today is the 31st. I've been off all week. I had our party hats, noisemakers and champagne all ready to go for tonight. When Joe changes his schedule it throws me off. And when payday (which is the 31st) is early because of the weekend, it throws me off. When I see the notification that we got paid the night before, then I just assume that day is the end of the month.

Sorry


----------



## telracs

she's preparing in case she sleeps in late January 1st, betsy....

and as some people know, i'm going through my TBR list in alphabetical order.  thanks to amazon's 1.99 sale today, i picked up 21 new books, so i'm re-starting my project on January 1st with the books that start with numbers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, I keep thinking today is the 31st. I've been off all week. I had our party hats, noisemakers and champagne all ready to go for tonight. When Joe changes his schedule it throws me off. And when payday (which is the 31st) is early because of the weekend, it throws me off. When I see the notification that we got paid the night before, then I just assume that day is the end of the month.
> 
> Sorry


LOL! I've been off all week...a day late or a day early. Today's the first day I've known what day it is all week.


Betsy


----------



## Mandykins

Just started . Happy 2013, everyone!


----------



## MsBea

HAPPY NEW YEAR KB ers!!

I just started 

Finally got it after the price drop


----------



## LDB

About 27% into this one and it is really good.


----------



## mistyd107

starting


----------



## anguabell

Just started *The Gossamer Years: The Diary of a Noblewoman of Heian Japan*:



A fantastic read for everyone who loves _Genji_ or _The Pillow Book_.
Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## billie hinton

I'm reading Stephen King's 11/22/63. Just started this afternoon and getting ready to go back to it!


----------



## bordercollielady

I'm up to book 4 of Wool - Omnibus by Hugh Howie:



Took me awhile to get into Book 1 - but now its hard to put down. Wonderful characters and story.


----------



## CandyTX

Happy New Year!

I'm reading:
Flying Double
Author: Brent Purvis


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm reading Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


----------



## drenee

The Twelve Tribes of Hattie by Ayana Mathis.


----------



## telracs

The January issue of Fantasy and Science Fiction Magazine.


----------



## marianneg

I finished  today, and I started . It's a novella, so I'm hoping to finish tomorrow and get a nice, quick start on my 2013 Goodreads goal of 75 books.


----------



## backslidr

I'm another one reading 11/22/63. I'm 1/3 of the way through and it's a great book. Definitely reading Under The Dome next.


----------



## boblenx

Finally getting around to reading the Hunger Games. About half way through book one. Intriguing.


----------



## CandyTX

Just finished:
Flying Double
Author: Brent Purvis


Starting:
Brindle 24
Author: J.J. Brown


----------



## balaspa

Just started reading Progeny by Patrick Greene.


----------



## Adele Ward

I'm reading Wolf Hall by Hilary Mantel as I thought I should read it before moving on to Bring Up the Bodies, which won the Man Booker. I'm quite early on in the book but find it very disappointing so far, just because it sounds so fake in the usual poorly written historical novel ways. I like historical novels and thought Mantel would be better than this as she has won the Booker twice with these books. However, I'm sure it must get better later.


----------



## wiccanhot

Just started Kushiel's Dart by Jacqueline Carey.  I'd add a picture with the link but I don't know how.


----------



## cheriereich

I'm reading these two books right now:



and



I'm really enjoying both of them.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading  The Forest House , it is a prequel to Mists of Avalon. I like it so far.


----------



## Steph H

I started re-reading the Lucas Davenport mystery series by John Sandford late last month. I'm about to start #16, _Broken Prey_, in a bit.


----------



## marianneg

I actually finished  last night and started  for a Goodreads classics challenge.



wiccanhot said:


> Just started Kushiel's Dart by Jacqueline Carey. I'd add a picture with the link but I don't know how.


Psst, use the Link-Maker. Links are in the header at the top of the page and under the reply box.


----------



## Neekeebee

About half way through _Book of a Thousand Days_ and then it's onto _Winter of the World_, which should take me a while.



Happy New Year, everyone!

N


----------



## Tony Rabig

At the moment, am re-reading a wonderfully dark novel that I'd read about 20 years ago. The book is by Jerrold Mundis, the title is _Gerhardt's Children_, and it was released as a Kindle book a week ago. So far, it's even better than I remembered.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Reading _Carnival for the Dead_ by David Hewson at the moment:



I'm having a bit of trouble getting into the book, even having read a bit over 17%.

Mike


----------



## AlexLaybourne

I am currently reading Darkhouse (Experiment in Terror #1), by Karina Halle



It is alright until now, a bit weak in some places, but enjoyable nonetheless.


----------



## Maxx

I'm currently reading the Wool Omnibus on my kindle


and I'm listening to the audiobook of Flight Behavior by Barbara Kingsolver


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished this last night  and started this one  Love the Lucy Kinkaid series!


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Two books by Melissa McPhail. I finished Cephrael's Hand and then jumped right into The Dagger of Adendigaeth. Very good storytelling!
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_4?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=cephrael%27s+hand&sprefix=Ceph%2Cdigital-text%2C362


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish 
and then start 
to finish the series


----------



## plhosek

Killing Lincoln, a great book.


----------



## LGOULD

Kurt Vonnegut's letters, which I highly recommend to my fellow Vonnegut fans.


----------



## UnderControl




----------



## edmjill

I'm reading(about 3/4 through)  "Chopin's Funeral" by Benita Eisler and it's really good!  I picked it up on a clearance table and almost put it back down (I already had a stack of books).  Glad I bought it.  Interesting life, well written.


----------



## AlexLaybourne

The next book up for me is actually one I am really excited about. It is called Courier and is written by none other than Terry Irving. 

It is a pre-publication, post beta read, and from the pages I have read so far, it looks like it is going to be a great one.


----------



## Guest

Just finished The Ultimate Book of Heroic Failures and I was a little disappointed. The stories are new to the heroic failures series, but I'd stumbled on too many of them on the web before I read the book.

The next book on my reading list is Terry Pratchett's short story anthology: A Blink of the Screen: Collected Short Fiction


----------



## EmilyG

I am enjoying it a lot!


----------



## chilady1

Just started this series* Code Name * by Christina Skye with the first book:


----------



## Tripp

I am reading *The Orchid House* right now.



Just finished a book about Marilyn Monroe.


----------



## Mandykins

I'm about 20% through .


----------



## Suz Ferrell

Just finished *The Winter Wife *by _Anna Campbell_. Very good.
Also just finished *Deck The Halls With Love* by _Lorraine Heath_. Also very good.
Now that I've done a few novellas going to start The Racketeer by _Grisham._


----------



## Andrea Pearson

I feel like I'm late in getting to this series, but I'm really enjoying the first book so far:



(Fire Burn And Cauldron Bubble: The Jolie Wilkins Series, Book 1 (Paranormal Romance) by H.P. Mallory)

Now that my baby is born, I'm finding I have tons of time to read during feeding times!


----------



## DeniseMcGee

I'm currently reading Monster Hunter Alpha by Larry Correia. Such an entertaining series!


----------



## DYB

Finished  last night. Enjoyed it, but didn't love it. Mantel's take on an old story is unique (can't wait to see Anne Boleyn beheaded! She's a nasty piece of work.) But I didn't like Mantel's writing. Occasionally it's a bit too precious and frequently it's just confusing (and I can read Cormack McCarthy!) She'll say "he," but half the time you have no idea who He is because everybody in the scene is a he. And half of those times I didn't care enough to re-read it to figure it out. With someone like McCarthy, the writing is so beautiful that you don't mind going back and re-reading passages to figure out just what the heck is happening. Mantel's prose is quite simple - but confusing. And the book could have lost about a third of its narrative. I frequently became aware of the fact that I'd been reading for hours without the story moving forward very much. I mean, how many times and ways does Thomas More need to be confronted with his refusal to allow Henry VIII to be the head of the church? I mean, sheesh. Just cut his head off already!


----------



## Cardinal

Started 2013 reading the third and fourth book in The Flower Shop Mystery series by Kate Collins (and finished 2012 with the first two).

Mum's the Word: A Flower Shop Mystery

Slay it with Flowers: A Flower Shop Mystery

Dearly Depotted: A Flower Shop Mystery

Snipped in the Bud (Flower Shop Mysteries, No. 4) (Flower Shop Mystery)

Decided to go back to the Donut Shop Mystery series. I read the first three as they came out in 2010, currently I am reading Evil Éclairs.


----------



## hamerfan

I just finished The Art Of Racing In The Rain by Garth Stein.
Currently reading Under The Dome by Stephen King.


----------



## MelissaMayberry

I've recently finished  and Falling For Sarah (Book Two In The Bodyguards Of L.A. County Series) and I'm about to start  
Maybe then I can decide which I like the best.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Just finished  and am currently reading


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just about to finish this: 

It's been a good read -- very informative.

Also plugging away on 

Kind of a slow start -- and I REALLY wanted to like it. But it is picking up now at around 35%. It does NOT have chapter breaks marked via a ToC or something so I can only see how far to the end of the book, not how far to the end of a chapter. Turns out, I don't much like seeing that it's going to take me another 4 hours and 40 minutes to finish the book.  (Yes, I know -- I can switch to locations when I'm reading that book.)

Am also reading 

I feel like we're getting back to vintage Pendergast. . . . at 38% I'm still trying to keep all the threads sorted!


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish up the Cedar Cove series 
and start 
my book group read


----------



## DYB

Started  today. My first McCammon, so we'll see!


----------



## Tripp

Just finishing *The Orchid House* and plan to start *Flowing With the Go*.



This is written by a woman I once knew really well through working together in our church nursery. We would even carpool our kids to religious ed. This is an account about dealing with the death of her 14 year old daughter and how competing in Jiu-Jitsu helped to bring her back from her grief. Since I haven't seen Elena for a long time, I thought it would be worth reading.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm making my way through a re-read of the In Death series. I'm up to Salvation in Death (#27). Hopefully I'll get through them all before the next book comes out.



I'm also starting The Good Dream by Donna VanLiere which several of my Facebook friends have recommended.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Just finished _Carnival for the Dead_, by David Hewson:



A good read, but more than a bit confusing (to me). It probably would have helped had the alternate storyline been in a different typeface, sometimes it took a while to figure out story I was in.

Now reading _The Seventh Hypothesis_, by Paul Halter:



I'm about 40% into the book, and it's held my interest from the start. Translated from the French edition. The British convention of using single quotes for conversation might put some off, but I got used to it after a while. Paul Halter is a French mystery writer whose work is recently being translated into English, and I'd recommend the books to mystery lovers of the more traditional sort. This is the third of Halter's books that I have read.

Mike


----------



## marianneg

I finished The Lost World, read a quickie Identity (Eyes Wide Open, Book 1), and am now reading _A Study in Scarlet_ from The Complete Sherlock Holmes, which is still free.

I enjoyed _Identity_, which is the first of four parts, but I think I'm going to wait until it's finished and get the complete book. He's putting them out pretty fast, and I think the finished book comes out next month.


----------



## James Everington

I'm having a pause from _The Complete Sherlock Holmes_ - only two books left to go...

What's _The Lost World_ like?


----------



## jlee745

I will finish  today hopefully.

I will start  as soon as I finish.

I am also reading  on my ipad after the lights go out. It will probably take me all year to read it.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

jlee745 said:


> I will start  as soon as I finish.


I just finished _Hopeless_. Powerful story and not what I expected. Hard to put down.

Right now I'm reading Catherine Ryan Hyde's _When You Were Older_ about Russell, who was late going to work the day the Twin Towers went down because of a phone call that his mother had died. He has to return home to care for his mentally challenged brother. Meanwhile, he's dealing with being one of just two survivors of the company he worked for. Very complex and at times Russell inserts his dry wit into the narrative.


----------



## MartinGibbs

Joined the Proust reading list on Goodreads, so will be reading all of these:

Starting with:









Then:







,







,









Along with some supplementary stuff, including:


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one yesterday and so far so good. I love this series so I hope this one doesn't end up disappointing.


----------



## Brownskins

Wrapped up the Uglies quartet (Uglies, Pretties, Specials and Extras) which I started at beginning of 2013.



Short review: Relatable plot demonstrating a world run by current pop trends (social media, beauty and fitness, quick thinking and wit) and how to survive it without sacrificing what makes life worthwhile (love, friendships, purpose, contentment, peace). Each book starts out strong, then moves into a lot of running and surfing action in the middle, then suddenly an abrupt end where ends are tied together forcibly. So at the end of it all, I feel jarred and empty, like I just jumped off a "hoverboard". I chose this series for my train rides though, and it did make travelling feel like only 5 minutes.

Now, 15% into this...



For night reading, my wife and I are going through a couple of really good devotional books. Will post once done (so after a quarter).


----------



## mickbose

Deal Breaker by Harlan Coben - the very first Myron Bolitar novel.

Nice look into Harlan Coben`s early style.


----------



## kindlequeen

Finishing 'A Night to Remember' by Walter Lord, might move onto 'Thunderstruck' by Eric Larson next.

'A Night to Remember' was good, I enjoyed it a lot but I wish there was a way to easy view the survivors list while reading the book to keep all the people straight.  The story wasn't dry and not as scary as I expected.


----------



## pskyyy

Don't Monkey Around When It Comes To Saving Money! : 100 Ways To Cut Cost, Save Money, And Make Money.

Great Read!


----------



## Avis Black

Good Manners and Bad Behaviour by Candida Slater. It's about the author's days in the British Foreign Service, and it has a lot of very funny passages.


----------



## marianneg

James Everington said:


> I'm having a pause from _The Complete Sherlock Holmes_ - only two books left to go...
> 
> What's _The Lost World_ like?


I enjoyed it! It's very different from Holmes, but a fun adventure story. I used to watch the TV show on Saturdays, so I'd been thinking about reading the book forever. (The TV show was very different from the book, BTW. Pretty much only the character names and the dinosaurs were consistent.)


----------



## vindicativevisage

I'm reading:

Dead Reckoning

To read:

Goddess-Born
Dragon's Fate
Tia's Folly

All from self-published authors.


----------



## Maxx

I just finished listening to the audiobook "Flight Behavior" by Barbara Kingsolver
I liked it

and I just started listening to "This is How You Lose Her" by Junot Diaz
so far so good


----------



## CandyTX

Just finished:
Lowcountry Boil (Liz Talbot Mystery)
Author: Susan M. Boyer


Just started:
Psych
Author: J Twerell


----------



## DYB

Finished . This was my first McCammon book and I was not impressed. This thing was laaame! It was his first novel, so tell me he got better? Mediocre writing, some terrible and tacky psychology, and such a conveniently warm and fuzzy ending (violent Klansmen can change their outlook on life in large numbers!) Very disappointing...


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished reading  which was my January borrow on Prime lending. A man goes missing in a rainstorm on a trip to the shop to buy cigarettes. Eighteen years later he turns up dead on the same street. He's wearing the same clothes, carrying the same things in his pocket and he hasn't aged a day. Even his clothes are still wet with rainwater. Are there supernatural forces at work - or is there a more down to earth and sinister explanation for the mystery? A nice little thriller with lots of seemingly disparate events which eventually all come together to explain the unexplainable. I'll be looking out for more by this author.

Currently reading  the first in the 'Soul Screamers' series.

I didn't realise when I picked it up as part of the mammoth selection of KDD's over the holiday period that it was a YA book - I don't think it's described as such - but it was obvious once I started reading it that it's aimed at 16-20 year olds. It suits my mood though since I'm incredibly busy at work and a bit of lightweight fluff is about all my brain is up for at the moment!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Disappeared sounds good Linda! Here's the US store link...



I'm currently reading the Wool omnibus by KB member Hugh Howey; finally moved it to the top of the TBR list this week.



The original Wool story was very good and original; but for me, the story really takes hold with Wool 3, when the character Juliette takes center stage. I've just started Wool 4. I highly recommend this! I can loan it if someone wants to borrow it. At this point, a four-star read for sure.

I just finished three books in the Stacey Justice series by Barbra Annino. Very good, quick reads with a very likable protagonist who happens to be a witch. And she has a cool dog, Thor.

Betsy


----------



## dkrauss

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The original Wool story was very good and original; but for me, the story really takes hold with Wool 3, when the character Juliette takes center stage. I've just started Wool 4. I highly recommend this! I can loan it if someone wants to borrow it. At this point, a four-star read for sure.
> Betsy


Same with me. I was actually getting annoyed with _Wool_ until Juliette showed up. Now, I'm into it.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Letter to a Christian Nation by Sam Harris


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I finished The Riverhouse last night. I'd give it 3*, maybe 3 and a half. Started kind of slow but definitely picked up. Moderately spooky. I wasn't completely satisfied with the ending.

I'm also still reading Two Graves (Pendergast) which I'm quite liking so far. . . . . Pretty sure this will end up at least a 4* read.


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading  & listening to .

Betsy, glad to hear you're enjoying ... planning to read it soon!


----------



## bordercollielady

Recently finished Wool Omnibus and I loved it... actually started it twice since the first time - I just couldn't get into the story.. but once you do - its full speed ahead thru all 5 books. I'm told Howey is on the KB.. what a talent! I ordered the pre-quels but I'm anxiously waiting for the sequels.



Just started reading The Sinner by Tess Gerritsen (Rizzoli and Isles)


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just finished The Good Dream by Donna VanLiere. 5 stars


----------



## Brownskins

Finished U is for Undertow (and now returned to the library). Short review: Sue Grafton sticks to her tried and true writing style. I enjoyed it.

Started  .


----------



## Mathew Reuther

I've been working on John Scalzi's Old Man's War series. Halfway through Ghost Brigades and enjoying myself.

Not sure what I'll switch to after that. Have been considering Patrick Rothfuss.


----------



## donna callea

Just started Sacred Hunger
The writing is wonderful, and the story, so far, is fascinating.


----------



## DYB

Started . I love the previous two installments in the Benjamin Weaver series by David Liss. Really fantastic books and so far this one is living up to the previous ones.


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading 11/22/63 by Stephen King.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this  last night and loved it! I love the Bennett family series and this one was no exception.

Started this novella to see if I want to read the series...

Listening to this for something fluffy and fun...


----------



## planet_janet

I'm currently reading The Hobbit and thoroughly enjoying it again.  I last read it in 2001 when the first LOTR movie was released and decided it was time to read it again, since DH and I saw The Hobbit on NYE.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished up  last night. Really enjoyed it. I feel like it tied up all the really big loose ends, but still left enough out there to keep more books coming.

I think I'm going to start one of these 3 next:

  

They're all three ones I've had for a while. . . . .


----------



## Savannah_Page

Maverick said:


> I'm currently reading 11/22/63 by Stephen King.


Greaaaaaat read! A fave of mine!

I'm currently enjoying a Christmas gift: 

Also reading  and 

And can't put this one down. The author visited my university a while back and shared a bit about his/this story. Really a page-turning read.


----------



## Avis Black

Thirty-One Years on the Plains and in the Mountains, Or, the Last Voice from the Plains An Authentic Record of a Life Time of Hunting, Trapping, Scouting and Indian Fighting in the Far West

I wasn't sure what to expect when I picked this title, but it's turning out to be quite interesting. It's full of drama and action.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avis Black said:


> Thirty-One Years on the Plains and in the Mountains, Or, the Last Voice from the Plains An Authentic Record of a Life Time of Hunting, Trapping, Scouting and Indian Fighting in the Far West
> 
> I wasn't sure what to expect when I picked this title, but it's turning out to be quite interesting. It's full of drama and action.


Thanks for posting about this. I picked it up. (Free, for those interested.)


----------



## Avis Black

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for posting about this.


It appears to have significant fictional elements, but it's still interesting anyway.


----------



## Jimblob

Don't laugh but I have just finished reading Matched, lol.

I quite like some books at the moment that are aimed at young adults.

I have read the Divergent books too and enjoyed the Harry Potter series, lol. Hunger games trilogy was ace.

Real high brow kinda guy me 

I usually have two books on the go. A lighter hearted one and then one on the Holocaust. I've read a lot of Holocaust books. Just got finished with the Nuremberg Trials too.

The first book I ever read properly was the Bachman books by Stephen King. 

One of my favourite King books was 11.22.63.

I also like the Alex Cross books and science books such as a brief history of time.


----------



## Brownskins

Still reading through The Big Short (great subject, similar "bread crumb" approach and pacing to a Ben Mizrich book).

Meanwhile, sneaked in Flip in a day's train ride. Subject matter: Psychic evacuation. This can be an episode for X Files. I'll give it 4 stars - an entertaining read in one sitting.


----------



## kindlequeen

I'm trying to get into Wool!  

I've been saving it because all the hype has me thinking this is going to be a great and special experience but I'm just not getting that 'Must read this every waking minute' compulsion I was expecting.  I'm going to stick with it though and hope that I can find the time to give it the attention it deserves.

Most think Stephen King's 11/22/63 is one of his best.  It's still on my To Be Read list but it's one I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm really enjoying it, but it didn't start clicking for me until Wool 3.  

Betsy


----------



## Savannah_Page

Annjonathan76 said:


> and what is best from Stephen King ? Just one name please..!


This work was brilliant:  One of my favorite reads of 2012 hands down!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Annjonathan76 said:


> and what is best from Stephen King ? Just one name please..!


But I've recently picked up this one: 

Heard that it's his masterpiece. (I opted for the latest re-release of it b/c it contains about 100 extra pages or so of pre-final-edits material that King wanted back in.) Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Tracey

I am a bit late to the game but am finally reading The Passage. I am about 80% through and loving it. I am going to have to buy the second book aren't I?


----------



## bordercollielady

kindlequeen said:


> I'm trying to get into Wool!
> 
> I've been saving it because all the hype has me thinking this is going to be a great and special experience but I'm just not getting that 'Must read this every waking minute' compulsion I was expecting. I'm going to stick with it though and hope that I can find the time to give it the attention it deserves.


Don't give up.. I gave up the first time but went back to it a second time. I think the first book was really hard to follow what was going on.. but it was worth getting thru it (it isn't that long) - in order to read the other 4...


----------



## Linjeakel

I keep reading recommendations for _Wool_ and the reviews on Amazon are certainly impressive, but post-apocalyptic scenarios are just about my least favourite genre - in books and movies both.

I think I might be more tempted to try it out if it were available for Prime lending which unfortunately it isn't - at least not in the UK.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re Wool--I liked the Wool 1 as a stand alone short story, and I felt that Wool 2 was a bridge that brought me to Wool 3 where the story really got moving with the introduction of Juliette, a great character.  I wasn't really expecting to like the book as much as I did.

I was going to read Odd Thomas, but that's horror...I'm doing Sci Fi this month...  off to check my TBR for sci fi...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I keep reading recommendations for _Wool_ and the reviews on Amazon are certainly impressive, but post-apocalyptic scenarios are just about my least favourite genre - in books and movies both.
> 
> I think I might be more tempted to try it out if it were available for Prime lending which unfortunately it isn't - at least not in the UK.


I enjoyed Wool 1 reasonably well. Thought it was a well done short story. But I'm not into the post-apocalyptic thing either, so, although I appreciated the "O Henry" type twist, I'm not motivated to read any further.

And, on topic, I picked up  as my January 'borrow'. Appears to be a steam punk/sci fi/mystery/thriller. I'm only about 8% in but find it pretty good so far. . . . .


----------



## Tracey

I read Wool a while ago and I loved it.  I would say give it a go.  Whilst it is a post apocalyptic story, it is a bit of an adventure too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think continued discussion of Wool is something for a separate thread.    Back on topic, I've decided to give "A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe" another go.  I picked this up when I had my first Kindle, and tried to start it during the Quasi-Official book game but stalled.  So I'm going to give it another try.

Betsy


----------



## Jimblob

kindlequeen said:


> Most think Stephen King's 11/22/63 is one of his best. It's still on my To Be Read list but it's one I'm looking forward to.


Your so lucky. Wish I had such a fantastic book waiting for me.

Get it read 

Books are far better than movies to me. With books it's almost as though you are actually there. Some you wish you weren't though, lol.

King does an exceptional job with that book


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think continued discussion of Wool is something for a separate thread.  Back on topic, I've decided to give "A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Universe" another go. I picked this up when I had my first Kindle, and tried to start it during the Quasi-Official book game but stalled. So I'm going to give it another try.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe you mean _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_?  It's quirky, for sure. . . . . .gotta be in the right mood for it.


----------



## Jimblob

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe you mean _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_?  It's quirky, for sure. . . . . .gotta be in the right mood for it.


That's for sure. It's too "all over the place" for my liking


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Just finished . I'm not usually into Nordic mystery fiction, but liked this one. Well written with some quirky characters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe you mean _Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_?  It's quirky, for sure. . . . . .gotta be in the right mood for it.


yeah, that one. that's what I get for trying to type on the Fire in a car dealership waiting room....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> yeah, that one. that's what I get for trying to type on the Fire in a car dealership waiting room....
> 
> Betsy


What? You didn't have the keyboard with you?


----------



## NottiThistledore

My goodness, I read that as saying "trying to type on fire in the car dealership"! That's dedication!

I'm about to start Brian Selznick's Wonder Struck.


----------



## CandyTX

Finished:
Favorite
Author: Karen McQuestion


Just started:
The Awakening of Sebastian Ellis (Episode I)
Author: Steve Barnett


----------



## Maverick

Savannah_Page said:


> But I've recently picked up this one:
> 
> Heard that it's his masterpiece. (I opted for the latest re-release of it b/c it contains about 100 extra pages or so of pre-final-edits material that King wanted back in.) Can't wait to read it!


I read Stephen King's The Stand more than 20 years ago. That was at a time I started reading English novels and The Stand was one of my first books. Savoring every word and every sentence, and with my dictionary at hand, it took me about 6 months to finish it.  To me this book was a real joy to read. It's on my wishlist now as I want to read it again on my Kindle.

Currently I'm reading Stephen King's 11/22/63


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> What? You didn't have the keyboard with you?


No...it stays home. That's all I would have needed--one more thing to balance and keep track of.



NottiThistledore said:


> My goodness, I read that as saying "trying to type on fire in the car dealership"! That's dedication!


 

20% into _The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy_ 

Betsy


----------



## 13500

I'm about a quarter of the way into The Wednesday Sisters.


----------



## Feud_writer

Game of Thrones and since I was gifted a box set I guess I might be reading a lot more GRR Martin this year!

Take Care

Derek


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Feud_writer said:


> Game of Thrones and since I was gifted a box set I guess I might be reading a lot more GRR Martin this year!
> 
> Take Care
> 
> Derek


Nice! How many of the books in the series?


----------



## Brownskins

Finished "*The Big Short*" - a very good book on the world of subprime CDO's and bonds from the perspective of some players within Wall Street. I enjoyed it so much that it became the springboard of a healthy conversation over family breakfast!

Betsy lent me a copy of "*Wool*" so will start on this over the weekend.


----------



## telracs

What's a CDO?

I've finished American Savior and am 21% through Berlin Diary. Well, 21% by their reckoning, the book actually ends at 81%.....


----------



## deckard

tipsy telstar said:


> What's a CDO?


Collateralized Debt Obligation. It's "an investment-grade security backed by a pool of bonds, loans and other assets."
http://www.investopedia.com/terms/c/cdo.asp#axzz2ISAPieQH
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collateralized_debt_obligation

Hope this helps.

Deckard


----------



## telracs

deckard said:


> Collateralized Debt Obligation. It's "an investment-grade security backed by a pool of bonds, loans and other assets."
> http://www.investopedia.com/terms/c/cdo.asp#axzz2ISAPieQH
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collateralized_debt_obligation
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Deckard


Thanks!


----------



## Avis Black

Chateau and Country Life in France by Mary Alsop King Waddington. It's a good cultural picture of France in the late 1800s.


----------



## EmilyG

Once I realized it was more like short-stories set around a newspaper instead of a linear plot, I started really liking it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Currently reading _Redshirts_, a sci-fi novel by John Scalzi.



This is one of the most disappointing books I've come across in some time. Scalzi has apparently subscribed to the notion that to be relevant, books now need to have at least one vulgarity or reference to a sexual act per page. I'm only half-way through the book, and it's doubtful I will get to the end. I'm not a prude, but enough is enough.

It doesn't help that the characters seem to be pretty much interchangeable.

Mike


----------



## marianneg

I'm almost done with The Poisonwood Bible, which I'm really glad I picked up on sale a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## DYB

Finished the last installment in David Liss' (hopefully) ongoing Benjamin Weaver novels . It's as excellent as the previous ones were. A highly recommended series for fans of historic fiction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DYB said:


> Finished the last installment in David Liss' (hopefully) ongoing Benjamin Weaver novels
> .
> 
> It's as excellent as the previous ones were. A highly recommended series for fans of historic fiction.


I got Liss's The Whiskey Rebels for free back in December 2008 on my K1 and read it as part of our then "free-book" club. It was good!

Betsy


----------



## CandyTX

I'm reading a silly book 

Are These My Basoomas I See Before Me? (Confessions of Georgia Nicolson)
Author: Louise Rennison


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got Liss's The Whiskey Rebels for free back in December 2008 on my K1 and read it as part of our then "free-book" club. It was good!
> 
> Betsy


That book was free at some point?! I don't own it yet because it's above $9.99. I've become a huge Liss fan. His Benjamin Weaver trilogy is fantastic. I will definitely read his other novels.


----------



## CandyTX

Reading now:

Grave Digger Blues
Author: Jesse Sublett


----------



## telracs

Forged in Flame (hicks's upcoming book)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DYB said:



> Finished the last installment in David Liss' (hopefully) ongoing Benjamin Weaver novels . It's as excellent as the previous ones were. A highly recommended series for fans of historic fiction.


I own that! I should read it. 

Incidentally, I don't believe this one was ever free, but _The Whiskey Rebels_ was back in 2008.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I own that! I should read it.
> 
> Incidentally, I don't believe this one was ever free, but _The Whiskey Rebels_ was back in 2008.


Yes, the _Whiskey Rebels_ is the one we were talking about being free.

Betsy


----------



## Jimblob

I bought Wool yesterday morning after hearing about it in here. Looks right up my street. Didn't know which to buy as there are that many editions. I went with the Wool Trilogy 1, which supposedly has all "five" books in the end. I think it's near enough 700 pages anyway


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> I own that! I should read it.
> 
> Incidentally, I don't believe this one was ever free, but _The Whiskey Rebels_ was back in 2008.


While it's not strictly necessary, it's probably a good idea to read these books in order. While the mysteries are not interconnected, there's quite a bit of character and relationship development that won't make too much sense if you're not familiar with the earlier installments.  is the first novel;  is the second.

One really interesting thing about all of these is that the stories, set in 18th century London, are extremely relevant to our own financial times. The first book is about a stock market bubble and crash. The second one is about a corrupt political campaign. And the third is about corporate greed and the role politics play in international commerce.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. . . I've read the first two. . . . . . in paper


----------



## Linjeakel

Those David Liss books look good, but they're not on Kindle in the UK.  

I've put them on my wish list to remind me to keep clicking on the 'I want this book on Kindle' link. How many times do you suppose it has to be clicked it before it gets someone's attention.....?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, in the US there are also Feedback links at the bottom of the product page of the paper editions. . . .you could provide feedback that way too. . . . .if you have such links on amazon.uk.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one a couple days ago and so far it's really good....


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, in the US there are also Feedback links at the bottom of the product page of the paper editions. . . .you could provide feedback that way too. . . . .if you have such links on amazon.uk.


We don't have the same blue box as you do - the only feedback options are to 'update the product info' and to 'give feedback on images'. There are also options for the publisher and author to comment. There isn't even an 'any other feedback' option.


----------



## donna callea

I'm still reading Sacred Hunger and The Language of Flowers: A Novel. About halfway through with each.

Sacred Hunger is a riveting novel, first published in 1992, about the slave trade from the perspective of 18th century England. The hunger referred to in the title is the hunger for money which drove this horrible commercial enterprise. Needless to say, it's pretty depressing, but also wonderfully written and fascinating.

The Language of Flowers is about a young girl in modern day San Francisco who was abandoned as a baby and endured a terrible childhood. But the language of flowers-- a method of assigning meaning to flowers that dates from the Victorian Era and was taught to her by one loving foster mother-- helps to shape her life for the better. I'm enjoying it very much.


----------



## mistyd107

took the plunge and reading  with a friend who did not want to read it alone. also hoping to answer my own ? as to why its so popular


----------



## NottiThistledore

Oh, I've been wanting to read The Imperfectionists and Redshirts for a while! There are some great recommendations in this thread.

I've been working through some books I've had sitting around for ages, so I've just finished Elin Hildebrand's Barefoot (which I quite enjoyed) and am currently reading a cowboy romance by Linda Lael Miller.


----------



## DanielleUidam

I am reading Clive Cussler 'The Race'


----------



## Natasha Holme

Pompomberry House by Rosen Trevithick, a spoof about indie authors on a writers' retreat. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Meka

NatashaHolme said:


> Pompomberry House by Rosen Trevithick, a spoof about indie authors on a writers' retreat. It's pretty funny.


Sounds good, added it to my TBR list.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RosanneRivers

Currently reading and loving Game of Thrones!


----------



## Tracey

I finished The Passage and OMG what a great book. Now have to wait till the second one comes down in price to get it.

Went on to 11/22/63 and in typical King style, hooked me from the first chapter. Loving it.


----------



## Julie Christensen

Last night I finished The Olive Farm, by Carol Drinkwater.  She is the actress (Helen) from that BBC series, All Creatures Great and Small?  I came across a series of books she's written about buying a crumbling, old home and olive farm in the south of France.  This is the first.  It's an engrossing story about her and her fiance trying to hold on to the property.  (It's a money pit from the start, but they love it).  And, boy, can she write!  She has moments of real beauty in her imagery.  I highly recommend it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just finished:


and started this:


----------



## DYB

Started  and enjoying it so far. My first Ira Levin novel.


----------



## Meka

DYB said:


> Started  and enjoying it so far. My first Ira Levin novel.


Read it a few months ago, it's really good!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DYB said:


> Started  and enjoying it so far. My first Ira Levin novel.


DYB--

did you pick it up when it was part of the Kindle Daily Deal? I think it was, wasn't it, a while back? Amekatay, is that when you got it?

Betsy


----------



## Meka

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DYB--
> 
> did you pick it up when it was part of the Kindle Daily Deal? I think it was, wasn't it, a while back? Amekatay, is that when you got it?
> 
> Betsy


Had to check MYK, got it in June for $1.99, so yea it probably was a KDD. Wow good memory Betsy! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading The Writer's Little Helper by James V. Smith:



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## DYB

Betsy the Quilter said:


> DYB--
> 
> did you pick it up when it was part of the Kindle Daily Deal? I think it was, wasn't it, a while back? Amekatay, is that when you got it?
> 
> Betsy


I had to look up when I got it!  June 6th and yep, it was $1.99. I must say, being 60% into it and I'm not very impressed. The first section, Dorothy, was fascinating. But now having finished the Ellen section I think the book has not aged very well. It's very melodramatic. Unless people really did act like that back in the day... I'll finish it because I do want to know how it ends, but Levin-the-writer is not impressing me very much.


----------



## Robena

donna callea said:


> I'm still reading Sacred Hunger and The Language of Flowers: A Novel. About halfway through with each.
> 
> The Language of Flowers is about a young girl in modern day San Francisco who was abandoned as a baby and endured a terrible childhood. But the language of flowers-- a method of assigning meaning to flowers that dates from the Victorian Era and was taught to her by one loving foster mother-- helps to shape her life for the better. I'm enjoying it very much.


Absolutely loved this book, Donna. I recommended it to my book club and it turned out to be one of our best discussions ever. : )


----------



## Savannah_Page

Just cracked this open after wanting to read it for years. Really enjoying it so far! 

Finished up this one. It was a tough one to put down. Kind of sad I've finished.


----------



## Brownskins

72% into Wool. This book reminds me of The Kill Order (the exhaustion) and the TV show Lost (what is the big picture?). I am so looking forward to the conclusion. Since there is the Silo series after this, I think this will have some kind of open ending. As a reader, while I do want to condense some of the scenes, because of the author's attention to detail and the obvious editing, it makes me think all of these details on the despondence and resilience will come together eventually. I may be wrong, so I'll update once I've read the remaining 28%.

Meanwhile, I am thinking of my next book. Either  or ? Any input from y'all? Just PM me since it will make this thread go off topic.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

I'm trying a sample of , which is billed as "Wodehouse, steampunk and a touch of Sherlock Holmes." Sounded fun.


----------



## Savannah_Page

tx dartrider said:


> 72% into Wool. This book reminds me of The Kill Order (the exhaustion) and the TV show Lost (what is the big picture?). I am so looking forward to the conclusion. Since there is the Silo series after this, I think this will have some kind of open ending. As a reader, while I do want to condense some of the scenes, because of the author's attention to detail and the obvious editing, it makes me think all of these details on the despondence and resilience will come together eventually. I may be wrong, so I'll update once I've read the remaining 28%.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am thinking of my next book. Either  or ? Any input from y'all? Just PM me since it will make this thread go off topic.


I have _Wool_ on my Kindle, just waiting to be read. The line of books to read is always so huge. As a Lost-lover I think you've sold me to bump it up higher on the TBR list.  I recently read _Back to Work_ and really enjoyed it. Definitely go for it. I had to read in small chunks b/c there was so much information and often I'd get frustrated and think, "If only just one of these ideas was implemented think of the change and impact!" Great read.

I'm still reading  and I have to say I'm dragging my feet. I love everything I've ever read from Patterson before, but this one is not hitting the spot. I'm surprised it's one of his worldwide best-sellers. Just not doing it for me. Oh well. But I am enjoying a read from a fellow chick lit and indie writer, and KB-er: 

Happy Friday and weekend reading!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Put aside Midworld by Alan Dean Foster, part of my theme month to read 
_The Good Girls Revolt: How the Womeon of Newsweek Sued Their Bosses and Changed the Workplace by Lynn Povich_

as my hold on the library came available.

Although starting out, it seems like "Changed the Workplace"--not so much.

Betsy


----------



## Brownskins

So pre-dawn this morning, I finally finished *Wool Omnibus*. While the story will undoubtedly continue (and is currently ongoing), I am happy with how Omnibus was wrapped up. So if this were made into a TV series, Omnibus' conclusion can either be a season ender or series ender. So much so that I don't have a pressing need to read the Silo series right away. I will get to those parts (currently Part 6 & 7) eventually.

The book/s is/are very well-written. I think my issue with the superfluous drudgery and vertical (literally) action is really more because Omnibus is actually comprised of 5 separate books. So if I read them as separate books, and in increments with time in between, I wouldn't have felt as exhausted and impatient. Those scenes create the visual of their world, their life and survival as they know it. If I read the books separately, then it would bring me back to that setting at each instance and would help me appreciate the characters and the story arc better. Overall, 4.5 stars for me; I highly recommend this book/s. Thanks again Betsy for lending it to me.



Savannah_Page said:


> I have _Wool_ on my Kindle, just waiting to be read. The line of books to read is always so huge. As a Lost-lover I think you've sold me to bump it up higher on the TBR list.  I recently read _Back to Work_ and really enjoyed it. Definitely go for it. I had to read in small chunks b/c there was so much information and often I'd get frustrated and think, "If only just one of these ideas was implemented think of the change and impact!" Great read.


Thanks for the input Savannah. I have started *Back to Work*. The beginning sounds like a campaign speech, but hopefully the practicals will be insightful.


----------



## Meka

My first Agatha Christie novel The Murder at the Vicarage (Miss Marple series book #1). I'm 14% into it, enjoying it so far. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa

Just started this one. Love Scott's work and this one is very good so far:


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished The Sinner by Tess Gerritsen.. (Rizzoli and Isles) different from the TV show - but still - very well written. I am really enjoying this series.. and how the women's relationship is growing.



What next? .. I'm thinking about One False Move by Harlan Coben:


----------



## CandyTX

Finished:
Mortal Choices (Mortal Series)
Author: D.E. Newcomb

(really enjoyed this one)

Started:
No One Knows You're Here
Author: Rachel Howzell

(so far, so good, whew, I have read some stinkers lately)


----------



## Casse

Just finished "Safe Haven" by Nicholas Sparks - this was a reread as a refresh prior to the Feb 14th movie release. Can't wait to see my favorite book ever come to the big screen - really hope they do it justice!


----------



## LDB

tx dartrider said:


> Meanwhile, I am thinking of my next book. Either


I'd go with this one that might have some worthwhile content and might be written by someone worthwhile and actually worth listening to before I'd read someone who's neither.


----------



## cagnes

Just finished...  & .

Reading  and listening to .


----------



## Heather Walsh

I am reading 

I love it so far.


----------



## timskorn

Reading "Unknown Pleasures" by Peter Hook.  Love Joy Division, and heard this is a great look behind the band.

About halfway through "Death Valley in '49" by William Lewis Manly.  Might be the only person here who has read it! lol.  Pretty dry reading, but its been great for research into that time period in the west.


----------



## Red Dove

A friend recommended reading some classic ghost stories and I'm starting with English author M R James - atmospheric and full of suspense

http://www.amazon.com/Collected-Stories-Mystery-Supernatural-ebook/dp/B006MGIM56/ref=sr_1_6?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1359368734&sr=1-6&keywords=m+r+james


----------



## bookworm61254

I am reading First Thing I See by Vi Keeland

http://www.amazon.com/First-Thing-I-See-ebook/dp/B00AWXY3HG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359381957&sr=8-1&keywords=first+thing+i+see

Got the recommendation from Amazon based on the books I have read lately. So far I love it!


----------



## donna callea

I just finished The Shoemaker's Wife. It came highly recommended, but I have to say it was just OK. I found it pretty lukewarm reading. I'm now about a third of the way through Simple Jess which I got for free. It's very different-- set in the Ozark Mountains and featuring a hero who is handsome, strong, good and mentally challenged. I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Robena

donna callea said:


> Simple Jess which I got for free. It's very different-- set in the Ozark Mountains and featuring a hero who is handsome, strong, good and mentally challenged. I'm really enjoying it so far.


I adored Simple Jess. I picked it up free as well, now I'm researching the author's backlist. : )


----------



## Darren Wearmouth

Just finishing The Sherston Trilogy by George Sherston (Siegfried Sasson), it's excellent.


----------



## wholesalestunna

I'm reading The Dome by Stephen King and I am really enjoying it so far.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one the other day and gave it 4 stars....

Started this one last night...time for a fun romantic comedy...


----------



## Brownskins

Temporarily stopped Back to Work. Read *The Watcher  *  last weekend. Now wrapping up . This is a really good anthology of thrillers which I think is perfect for airplane rides (okay, train rides too). 4 stars.


----------



## donein60

Excellent writing.


----------



## cagnes

Reading  .... love this series.


----------



## donna callea

cagnes said:


> Reading  .... love this series.


Thanks for the suggestion. I love to read about ancient Rome. I'm going to try Mistress of Rome which is Kate Quinn's debut.


----------



## cagnes

donna callea said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I love to read about ancient Rome. I'm going to try Mistress of Rome which is Kate Quinn's debut.


I loved Mistress of Rome, as well as Daughters of Rome! Goodreads list the 3 books as a series. Mistress of Rome is the 1st, then the 2nd book, Daughters of Rome is basically a prequel to the 1st book. I'm loving the 3rd book, Empress of the Seven Hills, it's more of a continuation of the 1st book.


----------



## Tshoe

Currently, Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin.  Loving the series so far.


----------



## LisaBouchard

I just got Shadow Ops: Fortress Frontier in the mail today. I'll start it tonight after the kids go to sleep.


----------



## Brownskins

Finished *Safe Haven * - my first try at a Sparks book (it was standard movie material and I found it okay until the last chapter... 3 stars). I learned a couple of things - (1) try to make each weekend a unique experience for the kids; (2) use white vinegar to clean baseboards; and (3) I need to write letters for my wife and kids and store them in a safe place for them to read when I'm no longer in this earth.

Started a chapter each of 3 books on the train. I bought these all from the KDD that Betsy posts. Not quite decided yet on which to read throughout.

 and  and


----------



## Robena

War Brides, Helen Bryan. It's our choice for book club this month. I'm only a short way into it but totally enjoying the story so far.


----------



## kindlequeen

Finished



and it was lovely - I can't wait to find out what happens next. I'm taking a break now to read



Then perhaps I'll follow it up the rest of Hugh Howey's works!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recently finished  and  Enjoyed them both, definitely 4*, but as they were continuations of series I liked that's pretty much what I expected. 

I then started  which I'd had for a while. 3rd in a series. I'm enjoying it so far. Murder mystery set during the reign of Henry VIII and featuring a humpback lawyer, Master Shardlake.

I also saw  as a featured book. . . .maybe on the KB blog? Anyway, it looked good and was in the Prime KOLL. I realized it's a new month so made it my 'borrow' for February. 

And, because I wanted something fun and light last evening before 'lights out' I started . They're doing 11 novelettes for the Doctor Who 50th anniversary and this is the one featuring the First Doctor. Each will be written by a different more or less well known writer. This is by Eoin Colfer who did the _Artemis Fowl_ series, among other things. I was tireder than I thought, though and only made it through 1 chapter before putting it down.  I'll finish it today, I expect.


----------



## DYB

Tshoe said:


> Currently, Feast for Crows by George R. R. Martin. Loving the series so far.


I think "A Feast for Crows" is an unjustly maligned installment of the series. ("A Dance with Dragons" is a whole other matter....)


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Started . Flavia is her usual delightful self.


----------



## Avis Black

Working my way through Washington by Ron Chernow. 
I've been reading a lot of books about colonial politics recently.


----------



## edmjill

I'm in a nonfiction mode these days and have two books on the go:

News of Paris (journalists in France between the wars)
Mutiny on the Globe (a real life pirate story)

I'm not far enough into either one yet to offer much of a comment, other than each seems like it will be interesting reading.


----------



## LDB

I'm currently in the first book in this collection.


----------



## donna callea

I just finished 
I thought it was wonderful. Very sad, but beautifully written. A heart-wrenching novel.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Sara Rosett said:


> Started . Flavia is her usual delightful self.


Just finished this^^. No spoilers, but I have to say about the last line of the book: I knew it! I knew it!


----------



## Meka

I'm in the mood for something light and fun, so I'm starting The Big Over Easy ( A Nursery Crime) by Jasper Fforde.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Maverick

Today I finished reading Stephen King's 11/22/63.



It's Stephen King's 2nd book I've read, the first one being The Stand. I also read The Red Headed League, a Sherlock Holmes short story. Next book I'm going to read is Odd Thomas by Dean Koontz.


----------



## VickiT

Australian true crime Rough Justice 2nd Edition by Robin Bowles:



Highly recommended if you follow Australian cases.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## silenceiseverything

I'm reading  and currently loving it. Definitely terrifying. I always forget how amazing King is until I pick up another one of his books.


----------



## jockb24

I'm nearing the end of Ken Follett's new book "Winter of the World" . It's a huge sprawling novel with so many charcters and stories to try to follow. overall, i would say it is not his best. Despite what editors tell me about"showing, not telling" Follett seems to ignore that convention. I don't mind, for he is a storyteller.


----------



## Tshoe

DYB said:


> I think "A Feast for Crows" is an unjustly maligned installment of the series. ("A Dance with Dragons" is a whole other matter....)


A friend was just telling me some about Dance with Dragons last evening. I admit I'm plugging away at Feast for Crows with the hope that it will soon be done so I can get into Dance with Dragons...  It doesn't hold my attention _quite_ as much as the first three books did. Not to say it's not a good book - I _am_ enjoying it... but maybe just not quite at the same levels...


----------



## DYB

Tshoe said:


> A friend was just telling me some about Dance with Dragons last evening. I admit I'm plugging away at Feast for Crows with the hope that it will soon be done so I can get into Dance with Dragons...  It doesn't hold my attention _quite_ as much as the first three books did. Not to say it's not a good book - I _am_ enjoying it... but maybe just not quite at the same levels...


It's definitely very different from the previous 3 novels; it's not as action packed and not as sweeping. It's like a string quartet, to the previous installments' large symphony. It's much more intimate, concentrating mostly on Cersei and the mess she's making of King's Landing.


----------



## Robena

donna callea said:


> I just finished
> I thought it was wonderful. Very sad, but beautifully written. A heart-wrenching novel.


I really enjoyed The Language of Flowers.
Currently reading War Brides, by Helen Bryan. I'd had to put it down last week and catch up on copyedits. But now I'm back into the book and really enjoying the characters. It's a little distracting in the beginning as the author has to show the character of the five different war brides. But once you get beyond that and sort them out in your head, well, then it's delightful.


----------



## [email protected]

LauraB said:


> I'm reading  The Forest House , it is a prequel to Mists of Avalon. I like it so far.


I'm reading Killer Instinct by Joseph Finder, a Boston based writer.


----------



## deckard

Currently reading Half-Blood Blues



Interesting so far. It's about a blues band in occupied Paris and the story alternates between 1940 Paris and Berlin in the 1990s and centers around the lead member of the band who disappears after being arrested by the Nazis. "Half-Blood" because the lead member of the band is German and African American. Two members of the band who survived the occupation and the war search for him after hearing he is still alive.

Deckard


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Found this at the library: 

And, just started: . I love art capers. Hope this one is good.


----------



## christopherruz

Just finished Along Came A Spider, by James Patterson.

It was atrocious.


----------



## TJDanko

Tshoe said:


> A friend was just telling me some about Dance with Dragons last evening. I admit I'm plugging away at Feast for Crows with the hope that it will soon be done so I can get into Dance with Dragons...  It doesn't hold my attention _quite_ as much as the first three books did. Not to say it's not a good book - I _am_ enjoying it... but maybe just not quite at the same levels...


Hmm. I stalled on Feast of Crows too. I probably should get back to it, though I guess I have plenty of time to catch up.

I just started:


Don't know how I feel about it yet.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished One False Move by Harlan Coben.. loved the surprise ending.. I wasn't expecting it.



Decided on a change of pace. After reading another thread on Dystopian novels - I am starting Enclave by Anne Aguirre:


----------



## marianneg

Since my last post, I finished The Poisonwood Bible, read The Sign of the Four (another Sherlock Holmes), and am now reading Odd Thomas. I'm still in a bit of a post-Poisonwood funk, but Odd Thomas is getting pretty good. I really need to get started on my Goodreads February romance challenge, but I'm just not in the mood yet...


----------



## Kaye Wilkinson Barley

I've only recently discovered the Seaside Knitters Mystery series by Sally Goldenbaum.  After reading the first, DEATH BY CASHMERE, I immediately ordered the second in the series, PATTERNS IN THE SAND.  If you're a knitter, I highly recommend this series.  Sally Goldenbaum has a great sense of place in her writing, and her descriptive passages are quite evocative.  A new favorite author for me!


----------



## donna callea

I just started The Middlesteins: A Novel by Jami Attenberg. 

I like it very much so far.


----------



## LauraB

I just started East of Eden


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one, the 2nd one in the series...A romantic comedy with a mystery.

Listening to this...excellent of course....


----------



## Robena

Just started this one late last night. So far, so good. Isn't that cover gorgeous?


----------



## Brownskins

I went for dark comedy/thriller this time with , the second book in the series.

Lindsay is such a word nerd, with all the double-d adjectives, hang man, and all of the verbal foreplay. There are several LOL moments in this installment. I like this better than Darkly Dreaming Dexter, the first book. The fork in the road gets wider between the books and the TV series. I may be one of the few that prefers the books over the show. I give this 4.5 stars.


----------



## DYB

Finished . This novel is seriously weighed down by Kostova's diarrhea of the pen. I mean, at some point it takes 4 pages for the main characters to walk through the front door of a house. No joke. 4 pages later they were just making their way in. And absolutely nothing happened on that door step. It was just blah blah blah. Also, the climax was a major non-event. So much build-up for a big nothing. Meh.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Going for a little romance this week with .


----------



## Sam Durrani

The Reluctant Fundamentalist by Mohsin Hamid


----------



## Savannah_Page

As always, getting my kicks with Bill Bryson. Read this once before and just had to revisit it:


Also enjoying:


And:


----------



## Tracey

I finished 11/22/63 - awesome book.

Then last night I started Water For Elephants and I can't put it down!


----------



## Ann Chambers

Just finished Madonna and Corpse, short story from Jefferson Bass, and started the Inquisitor's Key from JB. I love the Body Farm books they write and can't wait to really get into this one.


----------



## nico

I'm just finishing GOOD OMENS by Terry Pratchett and Neil Gaiman, then i think i'm going to seek out a good thriller or mystery, but i haven't decided what yet!


----------



## AdrianaThompson

Nothing at the moment...feeling kinda stuck in a rut...anyone have any good suggestions for a ya paranormal that _doesn't_ include vampires


----------



## Linjeakel

AdrianaThompson said:


> Nothing at the moment...feeling kinda stuck in a rut...anyone have any good suggestions for a ya paranormal that _doesn't_ include vampires


You could try Rachel Vincent's Soul Screamer series about a teenage _bean sidhe_ (banshee). It's YA with a variety of paranormal characters, but definitely no vampires.

This is the first book in the series.


----------



## NottiThistledore

The Old ****** by Carlos Fuentes. It's wonderful.


----------



## Maverick

Finished Odd Thomas. I will definitely read Dean Koontz' other books in the Odd Thomas series.



I'm currently reading a Sherlock Holmes short story A Case of Identity.


----------



## deckard

Currently finishing Blood and Thunder 

Probably finish tonight.

Plan on starting Eisenhower in War and Peace  this weekend.

After Blood and Thunder, I have a biography of Huey Long on my TBR list.

Deckard


----------



## TJDanko

I've begun this book:


It's about the Richard Burton-Elisabeth Taylor romance, although it's fiction. Hope it's good.


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading Looking Good Dead (Detective Superintendent Roy Grace) by Peter James:



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Aya Ling

Am reading _Grave Mercy_ by Robin LaFeveres since I saw it on Kindle Daily deals. And OMG, what a fascinating read! I'm very, very picky of books and have a very, very short attention span, but for this book, I had to tear my iPad away from my hands to let my eyes rest, and I wish it were longer than its current 500 pages! I think the last time I was so engrossed in a book was when I was reading the first book in _Hunger Games_. I wish I don't have to work tomorrow so I can stay up to finish this! Grrrrrr!


----------



## nico

Aya Ling said:


> Am reading _Grave Mercy_ by Robin LaFeveres since I saw it on Kindle Daily deals.


Amazing cover!


----------



## marianneg

Unfortnately, the ending of Odd Thomas made me even more depressed! However, I persevered and moved on to The Black Moth for my February romance read, and it is cheering me up considerably. And because I'm reading that one on my Nook and I'm a glutton for punishment, I also started Beyond Fear: Thinking Sensibly About Security in an Uncertain World on the Kindle.


----------



## Aya Ling

nico said:


> Amazing cover!


Yes, and it totally matches the story! And I ended up staying up until 2am to finish it after all, drank lots of coffee this morning to stay awake  I'm just happy to have a book that I couldn't put down, it happens so rare these days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished . It's 3rd in the series and, while a bit slow in the middle, it picks up at the end. Plot has lots of stray threads, but the identity of the 'main perp' is well hidden (though carefully 'clued') and everything is eventually tied up neatly. I thought from fairly early on I knew who it was but kept questioning myself throughout. It's set during the year when Henry VIII did his Royal Progress to York and other points north, following his dissolution of the monasteries. . . . . oh, and I'd call it 4*.

Still working on  which is my borrow for February. Set in Germany -- sort of a murder mystery/conspiracy thing. Interesting.

As well as  which is an 'other world' science fiction/fantasy. It's not a genre I read often but I found the blurb intriguing and I've not been disappointed so far.


----------



## Linjeakel

Thanks for the reminder about Sansom's 'Shardlake' series, Ann. I read the first one a while back and meant to get the second one, which I think is Dark Fire. 

Oh dear, another addition to my TBR list ....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's the series so far, per the Fantastic Fiction web site:

Shardlake
1. Dissolution (2003)
2. Dark Fire (2004)
3. Sovereign (2006)
4. Revelation (200
5. Heartstone (2010)


----------



## garethmottram

Luvmy5brats said:


> I'm reading Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card


Now I bought and really enjoyed his book on writing based on some great reviews of Enders Game but I never read it. What do you think so far? Should I buy it?

Gareth


----------



## Evelyn15102

I just finished Wool, and am now reading Write Away.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's the series so far, per the Fantastic Fiction web site:
> 
> Shardlake
> 1. Dissolution (2003)
> 2. Dark Fire (2004)
> 3. Sovereign (2006)
> 4. Revelation (200
> 5. Heartstone (2010)


These sound really interesting.. thanks for the rec!


----------



## D/W

Right now, both my husband and I are reading Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5) (Silo Saga). Good story!


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Other Hand by Chris Cleave.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying it, light reading, but I am getting tired of women with no self respect. I might have to stick in a JD Robb....

Betsy


----------



## Meka

Just started The Casual Vacancy by J.K. Rowling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up and loving Easily my favorite book so far in 2013

and starting


----------



## Brownskins

Due to the recent release of the reading bar by Harvey, I don't get to visit this thread anymore...  anyways, may still drop by every now and then.

As you can see from my reading bar, one-third through Angels and Demons, and at various points of Trusting God, Back to Work and Predictably Irrational.


----------



## Linjeakel

With the recent discovery of Richard III's remains, a lot of people here on KB have recommended reading this book:-



It's fiction, and was written in 1951 and voted greatest mystery novel of all time by the Crime Writers' Association in 1990. A police detective, laid up in hospital with an injury and needing a diversion to pass the time, applies modern techniques to investigate the 15th century disappearance of the two Princes in the Tower. Who had the motive, means and opportunity to do away with them? Richard? Henry Tudor? Someone else? Just because a lot of stories were made up to vilify Richard, does that necessarily make him innocent? What are the known facts, and can they be untangled from the hearsay and legends of the last four centuries?

It's a fascinating study in logical reasoning and deduction - and the verdict? You'll have to read the book to find out!


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> finishing up and loving Easily my favorite book so far in 2013
> 
> and starting


I loved Safe Haven as well! You should enjoy Home Front....it's a good one too!

I just started this one last night. Didn't get far but so far so good.


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> I loved Safe Haven as well! You should enjoy Home Front....it's a good one too!
> 
> I just started this one last night. Didn't get far but so far so good.


LOVED Defending Jacob...Still trying to wrap my mind around some aspects months afterward. Let me know what you think.looking forward to starting home front


----------



## Mathew Reuther

I'm reading A Rising Thunder by David Weber at present.

I have a couple of shorter pieces by KB author  Bernard M. Cox on my "up next" list, and I just finished one by another KB author, but I can't talk about that...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tx dartrider said:


> Due to the recent release of the reading bar by Harvey, I don't get to visit this thread anymore... anyways, may still drop by every now and then.


Until Harvey sets up the ability to comment  on the reading bar, I'll still visit this thread to give quick impressions of the books I've read and to be able to ask people about what they've read.

Betsy


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I'm currently reading Burn Down The Sky by James Jaros. It's a bleak post-apocalyptic tale set in a future where sex kills. So far it's pretty good. I'm also reading Rebirth by Sophie Littlefield (Aftertime Book #2), which is a zombie novel for people who hate zombie novels. At least that's how I see it.   I usually hate zombie novels, but the Littlefields first book "Aftertime" hooked me.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Currently reading The King's Blood by Daniel Abraham, good so far but not enjoying this series as much as his Long Price Quartet.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished reading  which is a short story prequel to Donna Ball's 'Raine Stockton Mysteries' series. Not of interest to anyone who hasn't already read the the others I shouldn't think, but an easy and entertaining read for those of us who enjoy these cosy little mysteries and the involvment of the heroine's various dogs.

Currently I'm wading through Jane Hawking's memoir of her life with Stephen  and frankly finding it hard going. I think most people will read this to try to get an insight in the man behind the famous persona, but I don't feel like I'm getting to know him at all.

Someone reviewed it on amazon.com and said :-


> "....but it was a plodding string of facts, difficult to wade through. It read like a dry history told from a clinical point of view. Paragraphs were unbearably long and there was little difference between the telling of incidental facts and the heart of her story. Jane Hawking's story is compelling, and yet this book is not compelling at all. She wanted the truth to be told of her unique and painful journey before historians rewrote it, but in including every mundane detail of her life, this book became a painfully slow tome to get through."


I'm sorry to say I have to agree and I think this is going to be one of those rare and rather irritating times when I don't finish a book, despite being interested in what happens.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Just started The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## FrankZubek

I'm looking forward to Telling The Bees by Peggy Hesketh
It's due out March 7

( sorry I tried link maker and it wouldn't accept the link) But it's about an old beekeeper and his discovery that a woman he had loved has died and the book covers his regret over an unfulfilled life


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Until Harvey sets up the ability to comment  on the reading bar, I'll still visit this thread to give quick impressions of the books I've read and to be able to ask people about what they've read.
> 
> Betsy


Me too. I enjoy reading what people think about a book. Sometimes it helps me decide what to read next!



mistyd107 said:


> LOVED Defending Jacob...Still trying to wrap my mind around some aspects months afterward. Let me know what you think.looking forward to starting home front


I thought this may be hard to follow since it jumps back and forth in time, but it seems to flow perfectly. I have been pulled into this story and can't wait to read more.


----------



## DYB

Started . It's only my second King novel. I'm about 40% into it and I can't make up my mind on whether or not I like it. I think part of the problem is expectations: it's really not at all what I expected. So far there's been very little horror, which is fine. But the book's reputation precedes it and the reputation hasn't been earned yet. Maybe it's a better book to re-read than read for the first time. It's quite rich and complex in psychology. It's quite beautifully written. I think King may often not get the credit he deserves for just being a damn good writer. (At least based on this and my only other King read, "Misery.") But where's the horror and the gore in this one It's pretty light on both.


----------



## Fantasma

I just finished



& it was so good I'm trying to force it on everyone I talk to


----------



## bordercollielady

DYB said:


> Started . But where's the horror and the gore in this one It's pretty light on both.


Its my thought that its the whole atmosphere of this book that is so frightening..not necessarily physical horror and gore. Not sure if you ever saw the tv series- but it was truly frightening. I think- nowadays - there are different expectations of what it means to be scary.. Salem's Lot kept me up many nights with a light on..


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

My current read:



J. S. Fletcher was one of the leading writers of detective fiction during the 'Golden Age' (generally 1920s and 1930s). He wrote over a hundred mysteries (and a total of over 230 books).

They are very readable today. They use language a bit more modern than, say, the Holmes stories, but they are still very much of the 1920s and 1930s.

I'm on the third one of the collection. Very well formatted; the only negative I can point to is the use of double dashes for em dashes, which is pretty trivial. This collection includes a baker's dozen of his mystery/detective novels, well worth the $1.99 price.

Mike


----------



## DYB

bordercollielady said:


> Its my thought that its the whole atmosphere of this book that is so frightening..not necessarily physical horror and gore. Not sure if you ever saw the tv series- but it was truly frightening. I think- nowadays - there are different expectations of what it means to be scary.. Salem's Lot kept me up many nights with a light on..


I guess maybe it's that I don't mind the supernatural scary at all. A serial killer novel, however, and the lights are staying on.


----------



## Avis Black

I just finished 

It gives a respectable overview of what was called the Buccaneer phenomenon, but I would have liked more detail.


----------



## Sapphire

I just finished Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand, a true WWII story from the Pacific Theater. The author did an amazing job of portraying an amazing man, Louis Zamperini. It was men like him that constituted the greatest generation.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Enclave.. it was ok, I think I was expecting more after reading Wool Omnibus..but maybe the sequels will be better:



Plan to read Suspect next:


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Last night I finished Third Shift - Pact by Hugh Howey and started Through Struggle, the Stars by John Lumpkin.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I finished this the other day: 

I enjoyed it. . . an interesting sort of 'corporate espionage' story. But not exactly. Kind of hard to pigeon hole, but well done. I may look for more by the author -- it was my February "borrow" through the KOLL. An English translation of a German novel, set in Berlin.


----------



## 67499

I have a three hour daily commute and there's no better way to pass a long drive than with Donald E. Westlake and one of his hapless criminals on audiobook - right I'm struggling to help John Dortmunder to some sort of dubious success in "The Hot Rock." Poor Dortmunder can't get much right, but he makes it grand fun for a reader.

.


----------



## mistyd107

planning on Finishing  which I absolutely LOVE so far its had me in tears quite a few times. Despite wanting to smack the Husband 9 ways to sunday a good portion of time can't wait for the last few chapters although I kinda don't want it to end.

Will start:


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> LOVED Defending Jacob...Still trying to wrap my mind around some aspects months afterward. Let me know what you think.looking forward to starting home front


Just finished Defending Jacob.....wow! I did not see that ending coming! I thought it was a good book and couldn't wait to find out the ending...although there were several times I thought I was nearing the end of the story, only to find out I wasn't. I was able to predict Father O'Leary's identity/relationship, but that was about all I was able to predict. The story does make you think what you would do in that situation.

Not quite sure which book I will be starting next, but I think it's going to be my Prime read. I need to read it so I can borrow another one soon. I've had this one for a couple months I think.


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> Just finished Defending Jacob.....wow! I did not see that ending coming! I thought it was a good book and couldn't wait to find out the ending...although there were several times I thought I was nearing the end of the story, only to find out I wasn't. I was able to predict Father O'Leary's identity/relationship, but that was about all I was able to predict. The story does make you think what you would do in that situation.
> 
> ITA I felt the same way I still find myself going WTH was that? when I think about it. It is a novel that raises many questions


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> planning on Finishing  which I absolutely LOVE so far its had me in tears quite a few times. Despite wanting to smack the Husband 9 ways to sunday a good portion of time can't wait for the last few chapters although I kinda don't want it to end.
> 
> Will start:


Glad you are enjoying Home Front. I love her books.

Let me know how Sing You Home is when you are done. That is on my TBR list too!


----------



## VickiT

I've just started Spoilt by Joanne Ellis:



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Suz Ferrell

I just finished THE RACKETEER by John Grisham. Loved the way he wove this story. I didn't start getting an idea on how it might end until 3/4 through, even though I had some suspicions. Found it to be a highly entertaining read which held my interest all the way through!


----------



## gljones

I'm a big fan of the Dune series, both the original by Frank Herbert, and the multiple sequels, prequels etc.. by Brian Herbert and Kevin J. Anderson.  I've got Sisterhood of Dune sitting here, about to start it.
After that, I've got the first of the "Game of Thrones" books on my shelf.  That one's been intimidating me for some time now, but I will work up the courage to start that one soon


----------



## Tracey

I finished and loved Water for Elephants.

I am now halfway through The Third Floor. Bit of an Amityville Horror type book and so far I am loving it.


----------



## Atunah

I finished this Julia Quinn. 

A witty, light historical romance. Most of her books just make me smile and there are always such great side characters in them. Here we have an Aunt and a fat cat. The cat is quite the scene stealer. 

I started a Historical Fiction book, set in Victorian times at a English seaside resort. I am 100 pages in and I am really liking this. Reading this in paper, which is thankfully at least trade paperback size so the font isn't too small. It was a suggestion I made to my library, which they ordered. Reviews seem to be split on this one, the heroine can be a bit course, or brash. I like her though. It was hard to be a working single woman then. I can only imagine.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this last night: 

It was a good story -- unique world idea, in my experience, though I admit to not being an obsessive fantasy fan. Definitely kept me reading, though the ending was a little abrupt. I expect further volumes as the entire situation was in no way resolved at the end. I call it 4*

And now for something completely different:


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished:  Not at all my usual genre but an interesting read. It did get a little tedious in the middle, but otherwise OK.

I'm now reading the sample of this one:  More in my comfort zone I think. If the sample checks out, I'll be getting this one as my March borrow from KOLL.


----------



## Grace Elliot

I've just started  - I love the Maiden Lane series - although at book 5 (?) in the series, the main characters are based further and further away from Maiden Lane .


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Suspect by Robert Crais... being a huge dog lover - the book was wonderful. Partly written from the viewpoint of the dog.. the plot was intriguing and very hard to stop reading. Its been a long time since I've read a book in less than a week! Hoping that this is just the beginning of a new series for Crais. Only down side is that the book is fairly new so it will be awhile before we get another one.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Atunah said:


>


I saw this one ^^ in my local Target and thought it looked interesting. I'll have to give it a try.

Starting this one tonight:


----------



## mistyd107

bordercollielady said:


> Just finished Suspect by Robert Crais... being a huge dog lover - the book was wonderful. Partly written from the viewpoint of the dog.. the plot was intriguing and very hard to stop reading. Its been a long time since I've read a book in less than a week! Hoping that this is just the beginning of a new series for Crais. Only down side is that the book is fairly new so it will be awhile before we get another one.


may have to check into this one thanks I have a weakness for dogs and I love thrillers/mystery


----------



## AuthorJotter

Just finished The Black Count, a history on Alexandre Dumas' father.  Found it to be fun to read. A fascinating and informative picture of revolutionary France, early moves to abolish slavery, and a remarkable general of a major Western European power.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, as previously reported, I decided to start  It's like candy. . .you can read several chapters whenever you have a spare minute or two.

BUT, it's March! Time to borrow a new book from KOLL. I settled on  and then discovered (Thanks, Linda  ) that it's actually the second of a series. Hmmm. What to do? Read the second without having read the first? (Apologies to those of you who, just reading that, felt a bit faint.) I _can_ do that but figured I'd at least check the price on the 1st.

Low and behold: I'd bought  some time ago when it was on sale for 99¢. Woo Hoo!  So I decided to go ahead and read that first and then will move on to The Egyptian. There should still be ample time to finish it and still get in an April 'borrow'. 

AND, because we finally got to watch the 2nd doctor retrospective on Friday night, I read, before bed last night, the Michael Scott short featuring the 2nd Doctor, released as part of the 50th anniversary celebration: 

I thought he did a much better job capturing Troughton's portrayal, than Colfer did capturing Hartnell's. It was a good story, well written, and hung together, I thought.

And now, off to update my Reading Page!


----------



## DYB

Finished  and I was not impressed. Very meh. Some of it is beautifully written and King's depictions of a small town was often powerful. But as a scary vampire story - yawn. A few of the main characters were very thinly sketched too. Honestly, half-way through it I couldn't wait for it to be over already. It also doesn't really end; it just sort of stops. 

Am starting . It's my first Le Carre novel and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Robena

Just finished _Private Practice_, by Samanthe Beck. A debut book, contemporary romance. It was spicy and fast paced. It was fun. I adored the characters and the small town setting.


----------



## christopherruz

Just finished Un Lun Dun, by China Mieville. Not bad, but not his best. Now, on to The Game Players of Titan, by Philip K Dick.


----------



## drenee

I have been reading Andriana Trigiana's books.  I finished the first two in the Valentine trilogy.  Third one is due sometime this year.  I am currently reading The Shoemaker's Wife.  
And I am listening to Coronation Summer.  
deb


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading  & listening to .


----------



## Maverick

A few days ago I finished _The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo_. A must-read for anyone who loves a thriller/mystery.



I'm now reading _Freedom from Fear: The American People in Depression and War 1929-1945_


----------



## Linjeakel

I didn't get past the sample of King's X - I just couldn't get into it somehow, so for my March borrow I've gone instead for:

 which I'm really enjoying so far.


----------



## mistyd107

will start in an effort to try a new author
after I finish
 which I have enjoyed so far


----------



## anna_masters

I have gone down the Game of Thrones path and the next on the list is Hunger Games. I'm really looking forward to that one.


----------



## drenee

I posted earlier that I am reading The Shoemaker's Wife.  Interesting development.  Hibbing is a part of the story!! 
deb


----------



## Ergodic Mage

I just finished Through Struggle, the Stars by John Lumpkin, this was good Hard-SciFi book.

Now I'm reading Childhood's End by Arthur C. Clarke. I would go into more details but the Overlord has asked for me to remain silent.


----------



## QuantumIguana

I'm reading On Basilisk Station by David Weber. It's pretty good so far. I'm also listening to an audiobook of The Gods of Mars by Burroughs.


----------



## Avis Black

George, Nicholas and Wilhelm: Three Royal Cousins and the Road to World War I



So far, so good.


----------



## JPGrider

I just finished reading Silver Linings Playbook. I really enjoyed it. I like books that talk about mental illness and its difficulties. Now I'm reading Save the Date. Totally different book, but just as enjoyable to read.Silver Linings Playbook Save the Date by Sadie Grubor


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished reading  I really enjoyed it right up to the ending, which I thought was abrupt and disappointing. I think I was expecting fireworks and it seemed like a bit of a damp squib, with much of the mystery of the story, for me anyway, unresolved. Perhaps there's a sequel?

Anyway, I'm starting  next. Another new author for me, so I'll be interested to see if I like it.


----------



## Psyche27

I recently read The Truth About Letting Go , which was an unexpectedly beautiful YA romance. I also read The Ugly Step-Sister Strikes Back , which is also a YA romance.

Yesterday, I finished The Inconvenient Duchess , a historical romance, which was exceedingly beautiful.

I also read the sample of Silver Linings Playbook after i saw the movie, and I'm dying to read the book.


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading The Boy Who Could See Demons by Carolyn Jess-Cooke. Good so far


----------



## mwhetzel

Halfway through Haruki Murakami's 1Q84. What a huge, weird, wacky novel. But enjoying it. 

Also just started Chip Kidd's THE LEARNERS. Not only is he a great book designer but a pretty good writer too.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finishing the Jack Daniels series.....


----------



## Selma

Working my way through a bunch of Rory Miller's books on violence and self-defense. They're fantastic.


----------



## christopherruz

I'm halfway through 

It's been pretty great so far. Much like Altered Carbon with slower pacing and more of a hard scifi angle.


----------



## cagnes

Reading  & listening to .


----------



## yaradager

Currently reading


----------



## jasonzc

I finished Mort, and moved on to Unseen Academicals. Just in a Terry Pratchett sort of mood.


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish or atleast put a big dent in  and start 
a couple of short quick reads before starting one that i fully expect to get sucked in to


----------



## Linjeakel

I've just finished  A little predictable at times but a good solid thriller nevertheless.

I've come down with a cold and I'm feeling pretty dismal today so I've gone for something that won't tax my brain too much, since I already know the characters so well. Yep, the truth is out - I'm a 'Supernatural' fan.


----------



## VickiT

11/22/63 by Stephen King:



Compelling reading.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## TerryS

Enjoyed the first and loving this one.


----------



## bordercollielady

I just finished Vince Flynn's The Last Man - I liked it, there were some unexpected twists - but I have to admit - not as much as some of his earlier Mitch Rapp books. I don't think they got into Mitch's head as much as they have in the past. And seemed to have a lot more foul language that didn't add to the plot. Oh well - maybe I'm getting tired of this series..



So I decided to not read the Next to be read book in my list but to go back to something I read a LONG time ago.. Lucifer's Hammer.


----------



## Katja

Hooked on this UF series.  This is the last book out currently, so taking my time with it (but luckily the next one is coming out soon).

Next I'll be reading...


----------



## DYB

Finished  and enjoyed it a lot. Even though I anticipated what the twist would be long before Le Carre twisted, it's an interesting book and a great start to George Smiley's story. This was my first Le Carre novel and I will definitely be reading more.

Starting


----------



## Aya Ling

Just finished Marie Lu's _Legend_. It's better than the post-Hunger-Games YA dystopians I've read, but too similar to a typical action film. No big surprises or unique characters, just non-stop action.

Now I'm starting to read _The Sekhmet Bed_ by one of our own KB authors, and so far it's been a really pleasant atmospheric read 

ps. Thanks to goodreads, I found that I've already read 21 books this year! And that's only the English language books I've read! With a lot more cheap/free books now, I'm definitely reading faster...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm currently reading _How We Know What Isn't So_, by Thomas Gilovich.



Subtitled _The Fallibility of Human Reason in Everyday Life_.

I'm several chapters into it, and it's been fascinating. The part I'm reading now is a discourse on how people tend to see order where there is none, spotting meaningful patterns where random chance is operating, i. e., seeing a cloud that looks like Homer Simpson, seeing the Virgin Mary's face on a piece of toast, or "lucky streaks" in a casino. The author offers explanations on why we behave in such a fashion. This is a book that I will likely re-read in the future in order to internalize some of the ideas.

Mike


----------



## KindleGirl

i just finished  and was creeped out and a little turned off by the all of the gore. I liked the twist near the end and the laugh out loud moments though.

Now to get those awful images out of my head, it's time for something a little lighter and more fun...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I am reading







and









Just finished reading







.


----------



## Cardinal

KindleGirl said:


> i just finished  and was creeped out and a little turned off by the all of the gore. I liked the twist near the end and the laugh out loud moments though.


Oh gosh. Between the library, Amazon prime and buying at discounts I had the entire Jack Daniels series. I figured it would be a fun series like the Stephanie Plum books... I was not able to make it through them. 

Currently reading the latest Hannah Swensen mystery.


----------



## KindleGirl

Cardinal said:


> Oh gosh. Between the library, Amazon prime and buying at discounts I had the entire Jack Daniels series. I figured it would be a fun series like the Stephanie Plum books... I was not able to make it through them.
> 
> Currently reading the latest Hannah Swensen mystery.


I enjoyed the earlier ones in the Jack Daniels series. I don't remember them being so gory, but maybe they were and I have forgotten. Maybe it just depends on my mood as to how much the gore bothers me. It just seemed like this last one was full of it. The only saving grace were the funny parts, which made me laugh out loud like I used to do with Stephanie Plum!

How are the Hannah Swensen mysteries this far in the series? I read the first 2 years ago and always thought I'd get back to them, but haven't yet. I enjoyed them at the time but they just seemed to move a little slower. I'm sure her writing has improved over the years so I should probably give them another try.


----------



## Brownskins

Tried to start a new thread but no one has had feedback. For those who have read this, what do you think. Seem like the angst just went up about 5 notches higher than in Matched (and back then, I was writing if off as character development, not angst). Several pages are devoted to the characters' thoughts and emotions (both boy and girl), and that is what multiplied the length of the story by about 3x. I still want to find out what happens in Part 3 - Reached, but I sure wish the story moved along faster.


----------



## Brownskins

Forgot to mention, this is a really good one. I am currently in the middle of it. Everytime I read McBain's books, I am reminded of what good writing is all about. In this book, he even writes a note to the readers of how he developed the plot in order to build up one of his characters. I can imagine him being a good professor on writing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this the other night: 

Good story, well, plotted. Set in Zimbabwe and featuring aspects of the local cultures and religious practices. There were, some fairly intense sections describing certain 'juju' practices. A bit gorey so stay away if that kind of thing affects you. I have already borrowed the second in the series:



and will be reading that soon.

But, as a palate cleanser, I've started 

which is the second book of Michael Hicks "First Empress" trilogy. Back story about his Kreela race and how they got to where they were in the first "In Her Name" trilogy. Sucked in to the world as usual.


----------



## Linjeakel

I finished  which was a pretty lightweight, easy read. Occasionally gory, but not too bad.

Now I've started . So far I'm not too sure about the 'hero' - he seems a bit of an irresponsible loose canon. But the basic premise of the book remains fascinating: if you could go back to 1924 and assassinate Adolf Hitler while he was in prison, would you be doing the world a favour by undoing a terrible history, or causing an even worse catastrophe? Would the possibilty of saving over 6 million people make it worth the risk of finding out?


----------



## Robena

I'm home now from a conference and acquired a ton of free romance books. Have no idea where to start, but what a problem to have. : ) I'm in the first few chapters of One Thousand White Women, by Jim Fergus. A required read for book club, and so far it is capturing my interest.


----------



## Sapphire

I've recently finished reading The Book of Revelations: From Bombingham to Obama by Katy Ridnouer (daughter of one of my husband's high school classmates) and Nefertiti (Rai Rahotep) by Nick Drake. I am now three chapters into Confessions of a Mutinous Baby Boomer by Marsha Roberts. Revelations puts an innovative twist on a historic event of the civil rights movement in the 60s, although it gets political in the end. Nefertiti was a book I was prepared to not enjoy (a book club selection), but I found it a great read. I'm not far enough into Mutinous Baby Boomer to have an opinion yet. It is actually a collection of parables taken from the author's life.

(Edited to correct title name)


----------



## Caroline Costas

Romance - Falling into You by Jasinda Wilder and First Thing I See by Vi Keeland Both AWESOME!


----------



## bonnerauthor

I picked up and almost as quickly set aside Dialogues Of The Dead by Reginald Hill. I see from the jacket Hill is prolific and has a ton of reviews. The Pascoe and Dialudid mysteries seem to be immensely popular. Must be me.

I just don't get it. I found the dialog stilted where others found it witty and rapier sharp. I thought the author tried way, way too hard to be clever. The absolute worst thing was every time anyone did anything they had to answer to some local board, committee, or commission of street sign maintenance or the ministry of recidivism and tolerance. How could people possibly live like that?


----------



## Hilary Thomson

The Roots of My Obsession: Thirty Great Gardeners Reveal Why They Garden

Too much winter has made me jump into this.


----------



## Colin Taber

I've always been interested in Mars, so when I stumbled across The Martian while surfing 'also boughts', it was pretty much a done deal. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

One of my current books is _Alfred Hitchcock, A Life in Darkness and Light_:



So far a very good book. It's a cross between a biography and a behind-the-scenes look at all of his movies, including silents. Price is listed as $11 and a bit, but somehow I got it for $3.25 a number of weeks ago.

Mike


----------



## anguabell

I just finished _Harry Truman's Excellent Adventure_. An enjoyable, rather light-hearted read and an interesting slice of the American history.



Also just finished - _The Gossamer Years_, beautiful but not too uplifting diary of Japanese lady from the Heian period.



Just starting _Gilded Lives_, about people who took that unfortunate trip on Titanic. It seems to be a bit superficial but full of interesting anecdotes from the time in history I've always found fascinating.


----------



## imaginer

My reading habits have been really strange lately. I've been on a huge Children's book kick-- but when I'm not doing that, I've been trying to work my way through books I should have read in school, but never got around to it.

- Utopia
- Lord of the Flies

I'm also just starting Wool--about 20 pages in, and I'm trying desperately not to be sucked in because I have deadlines approaching haha.

I know it's a dumb question, a perhaps the wrong place to ask it, but growing up, what were favourite books to read?


----------



## Natasha Holme

Arabelle's Shadows by Fleur Gaskin. It's written in diary format and involves a young woman trying to work out her sexuality, as my own book ... though I hope Arabelle proves rather more successful. ...


----------



## ramsey_isler

I'm currently reading Sun of Suns, by Karl Schroeder. It's book one of the Virga series, but I'm not sure if I'll read the whole series yet. So far, it's an interesting sci-fi story.


----------



## Maverick

Yesterday I finished Freedom from Fear: The American People in Depression and War 1929-1945. If you are interested in this topic, this book is a must read.



I also finished a Sherlock Holmes short story called The man with the twisted lip.

My next book will be Elizabeth Street.


----------



## Jaasy

I love the tv series Justified, so I decided to read the Raylan Givens Series

Finished 

Now I'm starting on


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this last night and really enjoyed it.

Started this novella and will be done soon. Not sure where I'm going after that. Too many choices.


----------



## botianmut

I read Redemption: Path for a Fallen Angel  and loved it!


----------



## Brownskins

Finished The Mugger (4.5*). Started with the Nicholas Flamel series yesterday. 20% in, and I like it enough to be able to recommend it to my 8-yr old kid. May need parental guidance from time to time. Reminds me of the Pseudonymous Bosch series.

Any thoughts?


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Lucifer's Hammer for the second read.. I had forgotten a lot of it - but remembered why it was so popular in the past. The first 100+ pages were devoted to introduce all the characters.. but when the action started.. it REALLY started and didn't let up until the end.



Plan to read Plum Island next - the first John Corey book by DeMille:


----------



## [email protected]

LauraB said:


> I'm reading  The Forest House , it is a prequel to Mists of Avalon. I like it so far.


I just got Tunnel Vision, by Gary Braver. It's about a lab experiment to determine if near death experiences are real or can be explained, fiction. I heard Gary speak about it and it sounds fascinating.


----------



## Colin Taber

bordercollielady said:


> Just finished Lucifer's Hammer for the second read.. I had forgotten a lot of it - but remembered why it was so popular in the past. The first 100+ pages were devoted to introduce all the characters.. but when the action started.. it REALLY started and didn't let up until the end.


Oh, I do remember enjoying that read!

I'm still on The Martian.



After that I have Hugh Howey's Third Shift waiting.


----------



## Steph H

Jaasy said:


> I love the tv series Justified, so I decided to read the Raylan Givens Series
> 
> Finished
> 
> Now I'm starting on


How are they? I love the TV show but the books didn't look quite as good when reading the descriptions/reviews.


----------



## Jaasy

Steph H said:


> How are they? I love the TV show but the books didn't look quite as good when reading the descriptions/reviews.


Steph, they are background to what happened before he returned to Harlan County as an U. S. Marshall. There are some twists and turns to make it work as a TV series though, I'm into the second book now and I think it's the third one that jumps off into TV.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished . This is another book with a disappointing ending - way too much exposition, trying to explain to the hero what had been going on and way too many times when that explanation was 'there's no point in explaining, you wouldn't understand'. 

Next up is  - the second in the Shardlake series of historical mysteries. A fascinating insight into 16th century life. I enjoyed the first book, so I'm hoping this one is good too.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I'm almost finished with this biography of Edward VII.



Next in my TBR pile is this biography of Churchill.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished the new Frank Tuttle book, _Brown River Queen_:



As usual, a good read. Tuttle is one of the very few fantasy authors I read. The final battle scene may have gone on a bit too long for my taste, but that's a pretty small complaint.

Mike


----------



## Maverick

Dara England said:


> I'm almost finished with this biography of Edward VII.
> 
> 
> 
> Next in my TBR pile is this biography of Churchill.


I have the Churchill biography on my wish list. I'm waiting for the price to go down, so not in a hurry to buy it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one a couple days ago and it's good so far. According to reviews, there are a lot of twists...my kind of book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

is another EXCELLENT entry into the "In Her Name" series. I'm at 80% and torn between wanting to finish it and wanting it to last. The sign of a truly good book! If you're interested, you can see the publication order at Fantastic Fiction:

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/h/michael-r-hicks/

The first trilogy is actually the furthest along the timeline.

The second trilogy is about what led up to the events of the first trilogy.

This third trilogy, of which the book above is the second, is about the origins of the society and "The Way". I recommend reading in the order listed above.

(For newer members, Mike is a member of KB -- was very active early on but is now busy with 'writing retirement' so visits less frequently. And I'm good with that as long as he keeps writing such good books!  )


----------



## TWErvin2

Recently finished *Guardian of Night * by Tony Daniel and *Trapped* by Kevin Hearne. Next on the list is re-reading *Lord of Light * by Zelazny.


----------



## C. A. White

This book blew my mind. It's a somewhat new release by a new author and has over 70 superb reviews on Amazon. John Mulhall joins the ranks of great storytellers like Stephen King and Spielberg. Geddy's Moon will EASILY be made into a movie.

I highly suggest everyone read this. I was in a book coma for days.


----------



## Roberto Scarlato

I'm reading The Hunger Games for the very first time. Maybe YA has changed since I last read it, because this does not feel like a kid's book. Still, pretty interesting though. I've always been drawn to dystopian stories.


----------



## edmjill

I'm reading "Elvis, Jesus and Coca-Cola" by Kinky Friedman.  Hilarious descriptions and dialogue!  I'm not in love with the plot, but that doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## drenee

I'm reading Vixen by Jillian Larkin.  I didn't realize it was a YA book.  
It is enjoyable.  A quick read.  
deb


----------



## Nessa Quill

Just about finished with



Have waiting in the wings:

 *AND*  *AND*


----------



## legion

Currently working on Paulo Coelho's:


----------



## JFHilborne

Plan to read Plum Island next - the first John Corey book by DeMille:



[/quote]

I loved Plum Island by Nelson DeMille. Great book. 
I'm currently reading a pre-pub copy of Carved in Darkness by Maegan Beaumont. Very graphic and dark, yet compelling


----------



## Hilary Thomson

Into the Fire: A Firsthand Account of the Most Extraordinary Battle in the Afghan War

The hand of the Bing West's co-writing is pretty obvious, though.


----------



## Oliviavanlogum

I've just finished reading The Edge of Darkness by a relatively new author, David Banks.

I'm a massive Clive Cussler fan, and one of my friends suggested this book as it's written in a similar style.

I really enjoyed it, as it has action like Cussler's books, but its more believable and not so over the top. I'm hoping the author will be releasing another book soon.

The Edge of Darkness - A Richard Grainger Adventure


----------



## mistyd107

starting


----------



## drenee

Dissolution by C.J. Sansom
deb


----------



## bordercollielady

JFHilborne said:


> I loved Plum Island by Nelson DeMille. Great book.


I'm about half way thru Plum Island right now - and enjoying it very much. Its humorous but also so interesting.. find myself checking wikipedia to learn more about a real place.


----------



## Noelle Rath

I just finished Widdershins by Jordan L. Hawk, which was pretty great. Now I'm moving on to From These Ashes by Tamela J. Ritter. Two totally different books, but I'm working through my indie and small press ebook queue.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this last night and enjoyed the book. I had never heard of this author but the book sounded good. Lots of twists...a couple I saw coming, but others I didn't. Good book. 

This is up next. Should be good...this series always is.


----------



## Maverick

I finished Elizabeth Street yesterday.



I'm currently reading a Sherlock Holmes short story, The Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle. Once I have finished that I will begin reading The Hangman's Daughter.


----------



## bonnerauthor

Reading MIchael Connelly's 'Nine Dragons'.  I usually like the Harry Bosch  books but this one not so much.  Harry is quite the boor in this one.

OK.  Finished this.  Here's my take.

I'm disheartened to say I'm losing faith in MC.  I had previously read 'Crime Beat' and that was just a bunch of accumulated newspaper clips.

Nine Dragons, and I'm going to spoil it a bit, started out with great promise.  A character with a minor connection to an old story gets killed.  Harry Bosch is assigned the case.  All is well.  Enter Chinese Triads, kidnappings, foreign intrigue.  OK, I'm on board.

At the end, a suspect who has already seen Harry and police have attempted a clumsy bluff and failed, suddenly decides to confess.  Here's a guy who knows with certainty he will never be indicted, who has called for a lawyer, suddenly figures the jig is up and caves.  Then a few pages later the kidnapping thing falls apart and the reader thinks back and is forced to conclude, 'that would never go down that way, too many holes in the story'.

Even worse, Harry Bosch has turned into a five year old with tantrums.  I won't elaborate on that aspect but trust me, you almost start rooting for the bad guys. Right at the end, Connelly starts name dropping, dragging in Mickey 'Lincoln Lawyer' Haller and Jack McEvoy the reporter from his other stories.


----------



## RedDust

Wrath of a Mad God by Raymond E. Feist

and

The Last Wish by Andrjez Sapkowski


----------



## Richardcrasta

I'm reading

The Benzo Book

http://www.amazon.com/The-Benzo-Book-ebook/dp/B00295S5BK/

it's pretty darned good and very important (no matter who you are, we are all affected, we are likely to have friends/relatives/loved ones who are affected, and it will help us see them for what they are), even though I would have edited it to shorten it by around 15%.


----------



## Aya Ling

I've read 9 Stephanie Plum books in a week  Fortunately (or not?) the plots are becoming too repetitive so I'm able to turn my attention to a new book, _Salmon Fishing in the Yemen_. I'm only a couple chapters in, so far it seems a fun and original story:










I've finally reached my library's reserved spot for Rowling's _The Casual Vacancy_, so will be reading that soon! I've heard so many mixed reviews, I'm gonna do my best to pretend that I'm reading a brand new author's work.


----------



## garethmottram

I'm just about to finish  I read the first trilogy about 10 years ago so I'm on a massive nostalgia trip!


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished  and think I might go for something with less death in it for my next read (don't be decieved by the cover - this book has one of the highest body counts I can remember, since I read War and Peace as a teenager)


----------



## Tony Rabig

Right now am revisiting Irwin Shaw -- some of the short stories and his novels _Rich Man, Poor Man_ and _Beggarman, Thief_. It had been a _long_ time, and I'd nearly forgotten just how good Shaw was. Open Road Media has recently reissued several Shaw titles, with more coming this month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Picked this up a few weeks ago. . . .only 99 cents. . . . not too long. . . I'm at around 45% and it's a really good read so far. . .well worth the modest price!


----------



## deckard

Just started last night:



I have enjoyed the previous two Shardlake mysteries and hope this one is just as good.

Deckard


----------



## cekilgore

I just started Inhale from the Just Breath series. I have heard conflicting reviews on it, ut so far I'm really enjoying it. It's an Urban Fantasy romance that deals with Australian folklore like the Dreaming / Dreamtime and elementals. I'm having fun diving into the folklore, and the writing and characters are really well done. 


I'm about 30% in and I will most likely be continuing with the series.


----------



## CarlSinclair

I'm reading, Robin: Lady of Legend by R.M ArceJaeger.

It's a retelling of the classic Robin Hood myth, with the main character Robin Hood being an 18 year old girl.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> Picked this up a few weeks ago. . . .only 99 cents. . . . not too long. . . I'm at around 45% and it's a really good read so far. . .well worth the modest price!


Finished this -- quite liked it. . . 4* for sure.

Now on to  which was my *March* borrow. . .so I've got to get to it before I run out of April!


----------



## cekilgore

cekilgore said:


> I just started Inhale from the Just Breath series. I have heard conflicting reviews on it, ut so far I'm really enjoying it. It's an Urban Fantasy romance that deals with Australian folklore like the Dreaming / Dreamtime and elementals. I'm having fun diving into the folklore, and the writing and characters are really well done.
> 
> 
> I'm about 30% in and I will most likely be continuing with the series.


Finished this last night and posted a review over at GoodReads:
http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/578883760

Next on my list is:


----------



## Grace Elliot

Just finished Madam Tussaud and just stared


----------



## Meka

Where'd You Go Bernadette by Maria Semple, only 8% into it but so far pretty funny. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Todd Young

I'm reading "The Absolutist" by John Boyne.



It's a literary gay love story about two English soldiers in the First World War.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished which is the second in the 'Shardlake' series and I think this one was better than the first. I love all the little insights into 16th century life, as well as the mystery itself. I will definitely be continuing with this series.

Now starting  which is another one of the Donna Ball's 'Raine Stockton Dog Mysteries'. A fairly short read I think, while I decide what to have as my April borrow. A lot of the Prime Lending books I had on my borrow wish list don't seem to be available to borrow anymore - presumably books are added and removed on an ongoing basis.


----------



## dbmacks

I just finished reading Inn at Rose Harbor. Enjoyed it very much. I was surprised at how much I enjoy Debbie Macomber.


----------



## bonnerauthor

I'm just past halfway through Ice Cold and I figure I ought to comment as I might not make it to the end. This is my first Rizzoli and Isles and probably the last.

The first half of the book was fine, nothing to get excited about, a good premise, a little mystery, throw in some blood curdling scenes. I was even able to get by the endless relationship and broken heart stuff until...

Isles says to her husband "I really need you to support me on this." and he puts his arms around her and she knows he is totally on her side. Mickey Spillane doesn't do this. Sam Spade doesn't need emotional support and neither does Philip Marlowe. Not Angela Gennaro nor Harry Bosch. At least no one is sending out the 'hold me, I'm feeling vulnerable right now' message.

SPOILER AHEAD:


Spoiler



While in Wyoming, Jane and Gabriel come back to their hotel to find two guys and lovers of Maura the Missing sitting together at a table in the lounge. The reader is supposed to infer that one of them, the gazillionaire is an old lover. Its never explained. Then it just falls apart.

The author describes the rich guy as a man so 'paranoid about his privacy, he rarely goes out in public.' Next paragraph we find the guy had been vacationing in Italy. Probably his own private Italy as the only one I know is public.

Rich guy tells us he just flew in on his private jet when he heard. Problem is, no one has contacted him. There are about a dozen people who even know about the circumstances and only three of them know this guy has an interest. Of the three, one doesn't know about Maura and the other two haven't contacted rich guy or knew he was in Italy and are surprised to see him there. Is Rich guy sitting in a luxury hotel in Milan monitoring police frequencies in Sublette County, WY? Its about 30 hours after the police make an ID and this guy shows up? Still, its a good thing he showed up so they can fly the body back to Boston in his private jet and talk about their relationship with Maura all the way back.

WY made an ID on a charred corpse based on X-Rays that determine the body is female and about the right age and weight. Besides they have the woman's luggage from the wreck. They even did a dental X-ray and determined she had once been to a dentist. Slam dunk on the ID, right?

Back in Boston, the police, FBI and ME decide it might be a good idea to do an autopsy for a more positive ID. They do this after the funeral. Now they have dental records and guess what? Wrong Body. Autopsy unnecessary but all her friends got to stand around in the morgue and grieve over the crispy critter.

Hey, back to Wyoming. We have another major character to introduce with a hundred pages to go and Maura's story has disappeared for about 40 pages so let's pick that up again. When the detectives return to WY they bring clothes and a pillowcase so they can resume the search with dogs. Wait. The police already have her luggage. Why not just open the suitcase and use something?



Once a mytery/thriller writer has jumped the shark this bad, I don't see a point in going on. How say you?

_to see the hidden text, hover your mouse over the black bars -- ann_


----------



## Robena

Anchored, by A.J. Larrieu.
It's a novella. It's a paranormal. It's everything I don't read, yet I'm loving it.  
A.J. was a fellow Golden Heart finalist last year, so I figured I'd give it a shot. Loving the characters. I'm so invested in the outcome of this story that I took the kindle with me early this morning for my fasting blood lab appointment. All the old guys wanted to know what I was so deeply interest in. I was maybe breathing too fast or too slow.


----------



## balaspa

Just finished this one by Iain Rob Wright and highly recommend it for you horror fans.


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading Cast into Doubt by Patricia MacDonald. An easy reading, fast read -- a refreshing change after 11/22/63.



Cheers
Vicki


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish 
and catch up on a series starting with


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this the other night: 

A good entry into the 'anniversary doctors' series. . .this was about the Third Doctor. It tied together in a very Whovian way. 

Moved on to 

This is another Whovian book. . . it was featured in the first regular episode with Clara as the companion. It was written by Amelia Williams, which can't be a coincidence! I'd say it's 'young adult' but well done.

Also reading 

It's not as 'light' a read as the other two. . . also much longer. But good so far. A sequel to


----------



## RichardHein

Some Iain M Banks... I just finished Consider Phlebas and am moving onto Use of Weapons. I'm having a really hard time reading this year. Normally I devour books like candy, but I've put down 6 or so books so far. No real reason, no real loss of interest. Just lost in the doldrums I guess. Hoping to find one that sticks.


----------



## nightdreamer

You caught be between books. I just finished _Catcher in the Rye_, and am soon to start _Oliver Twist_.


----------



## bonnerauthor

I've tried several times to read Catcher in the Rye and failed after fifty pages.  Never could see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished A nice cosy lightweight read in the Raine Stockton Dog Mysteries series - always enjoy these - familiar characters and lots of doggies! 

Next up is my April borrow. I finally settled on  I'm always searching for time travel stories and good ones are hard to find. So far, this one seems similar to Connie Willis' Blackout and All Clear, though I've only read a couple of chapters or so - but I'm hopeful it will be one of the good ones.


----------



## bordercollielady

bonnerauthor said:


> I've tried several times to read Catcher in the Rye and failed after fifty pages. Never could see what all the fuss was about.


Funny - when I was a lot younger - it was considered so risqué - I think that was the big appeal.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I just finished _Homicide Trinity_ by Rex Stout. A re-read, in this case. I read it 20+ years ago and I'm enjoying going through the canon again. This volume is comprised of three shorter works originally published in magazines in the early sixties.

An excerpt (courtesy Wikipedia):

_Over the years I have been suspected of a lot of things by various authorities, from corrupting a cop by buying him a drink to complicity in a murder, and that day they added a new one to the list. None of them came right out with it, but what was really biting them was their suspicion that I was in collusion with the United States government.

- Archie, contemplating a turf battle between the police and the Treasury Department, in "Counterfeit for Murder," chapter 8
_



I've started _Seven Keys to Baldpate_, by Earl Derr Biggers (the author/creator of Charlie Chan).



_Baldpate_ has been made into several movies and stage plays over the years, including a movie version in 1983 (_House of the Long Shadows_) with Vincent Price, Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing, John Carradine. This version was almost completely ruined by Desi Arnaz, Jr. in the lead role.

Two chapters in, the book is very entertaining and well written in a more or less contemporary style, considering the 1913 publication date

Mike


----------



## booklover888

I finished up The Darkest Night by Gena Showalter yesterday. First book of the Lords of the Underworld series. I liked it enough for 4 stars, which is a high rating. But not enough for my highest rating of 5 stars.

Today I will continue reading Gabriel's Woman by Robin Schone, which is very good. It's erotic historical romance. And I'd like to finish a quickie, Lucy's Lover, by Arianna Hart today. Then maybe I can start my Kindle Lending library book, Rafe by Connie Mason.


----------



## B.A. Spangler

I'm alternating between Rose Madder and Misery. Getting ready to read 11/22/63.


----------



## cekilgore

Finished 
 
Book review on GoodReads: http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/570437458
Genre:Science Fiction Romance
It was a debut novel from a writer who I look forward to reading more from.

Now reading:

Genre: Science Fiction Romance


----------



## KindleGirl

Just started 

Listening to this and enjoying it a lot so far


----------



## QuantumIguana

I finished reading Protector by C.J. Cherryh, now I am reading Beat to Quarters, the first of the Hortatio Hornblower books, by C.S. Forrester.


----------



## balaspa

Dipping back into the past with a classic James Bond - Live and Let Die


----------



## Sapphire

I'm reading Pond Life by Sam Kates. It's a collection of short stories, very strange short stories. They're definitely not something I normally read. Yet, I find the stories intriguing....creative, well written, unusual. Each one keeps me turning the pages, but I'm able to take frequent breaks as each story is short.


----------



## Maverick

I finished reading  last Sunday.

And I read another Sherlock Holmes short story The Adventure of the Speckled Band.

Next is the second book in the Hangman's Daughter series the Dark Monk.


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up 
and starting

and then finishing up the series with

before moving to


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading The Sunne in Splendour . I'm almost done and it is a good historical fiction read.


----------



## anguabell

jmiked said:


> I've started _Seven Keys to Baldpate_, by Earl Derr Biggers (the author/creator of Charlie Chan).
> 
> 
> 
> _Baldpate_ has been made into several movies and stage plays over the years, including a movie version in 1983 (_House of the Long Shadows_) with Vincent Price, Christopher Lee, Peter Cushing, John Carradine. This version was almost completely ruined by Desi Arnaz, Jr. in the lead role.
> 
> Two chapters in, the book is very entertaining and well written in a more or less contemporary style, considering the 1913 publication date
> 
> Mike


I downloaded and DEVOURED the Baldpate! An ideal antidote to my gloomy non-fiction reading. Thanks to Mike for the recommendation.


----------



## sargatanas

I'm reading The Liminal Man, by Todd Keisling and Marrow, by Robert Reed.


----------



## LauraB

I finished The Sunne in Splendour, which i really enjoyed. Now I am reading Anna Karenina.


----------



## JGL101

I just finished _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ by John Le Carre. I'm starting on Bernard Cromwell's _The Fort_. I really dug his Richard Sharpe novels, so I'm excited to see how this one pans out.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Plum Island by Nelson DeMille (with my new PW - I so love that screen!!). I enjoyed it very much - this is his first John Corey book and I'm looking forward to the others.



Now its back to the next Brad Thor book in my list: Foreign Influence:


----------



## Jimblob

VickiT said:


> 11/22/63 by Stephen King:
> 
> 
> 
> Compelling reading.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


That's one of my favourite books. Brilliant read


----------



## jaywatkins

I have been reading alot of westerns lately.  mostly (paperback) Louis Lamour, I have his entire collection.  I do enjoy a good Grisham though.


----------



## LaRita

I'm reading Edward Rutherfurd's newest:



I pre-ordered this because I really love his big historical sagas. I'm about 33% in and enjoying it a lot.


----------



## jasonzc

Unseen Academicals by Terry Pratchett, and The Dragon & The Unicorn by A. A. Attanasio.

Both are great, in wildly different ways.


----------



## Robena

I'm reading A Rose at Midnight, by Anne Stuart. It's one of her earlier historicals just released on kindle. Yum.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished my 'borrow' for March,  and borrowed  for April, so started reading that. It's fine so far. Pretty light, kinda fluffy, but a good choice following the previous book which was a bit more intense. Interesting premise -- not your ordinary romance -- and well written.

Also picked up  when it was on special the other week and I'm re-reading it. FWIW, she has a new one coming out in November -- available for Pre-Order for $9.99: Bellman & Black: A Ghost Story


----------



## balaspa

Patrick Greene's collection of short stories - Dark Destinies. Excellent.


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently enjoying another Christie Craig book...always fun.


----------



## AdrianaThompson

Not reading it at the moment but loved it so much I felt it needed some PR here.


----------



## Mark Cotton

I'm reading Deadly Stillwater by Roger Stelljes.  Just finished Reconstructing Amelia by Kimberly McCreight.  Would recommend both.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished  which was OK - the only YA series I've read and it was getting a bit repetitious, but the story seems to have been wrapped up in this one, so I'm assuming it's the last one.

Also finished  which wasn't too bad, but I'm still searching for a really good time travel novel.

I've also read the latest Scott Mariani  which was enjoyable, as they usually are, though I would've like the final showdown to be a little bit more extended -


Spoiler



I would have liked the villain to have had more time to realise that he'd been defeated and seen his reaction to that, before he was dispatched.



This morning I started Harlan Coben's latest standalone novel.  It's too early to tell but the professional reviews say this is one of his best, so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last evening. It was a surprisingly good read. Maybe only surprising to me  but I don't usually like light "chick lit" type stuff. But this is very well done, not all angsty, felt very real (even if it is about witches!  ) and not full of ridiculous drama. I liked it well enough that I actually _purchased_ the next book of the series. 

I have now moved on to the latest in a favorite series of mine


----------



## Colin Taber

I'm on Hugh Howey's Third Shift, which I won't actually get to start until tonight, but I'm looking forward to it. I've had it waiting for about 2 months.


----------



## mistyd107

just startred i admit i'm a bit confused so far and then I'll
go to


----------



## Maverick

I started Lost in Shangri-La.



I'm a sucker for stories about World War II, both fiction and non-fiction. I'm enjoying it so far.

I finished The Dark Monk: A Hangman's Daughter tale.



I also finished a Sherlock Holmes short story The Adventure of the Engineer's Thumb.


----------



## deckard

Finshed up Sovereign and just started



Deckard


----------



## SoHo79

Hi,

I just finished Off Season by Jack Ketchum. Definitely the most violent, horrific novel I've ever read, but I liked it. It's worth a try if you like horror.


----------



## Alexroddie

Currently reading Pompomberry House by Rosen Trevithick. Very funny book!


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading Mirror Image by Sandra Brown:



Intriguing storyline.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished Harlan Coben's latest - Six Years  Another book that seemed to me to have a rushed ending - followed by a trite epilogue. Good overall, but not one of his best.

Now reading Sovereign, the next one in the Shardlake series 

Next up will be my May borrow, but I can't quite make up my mind which one that will be. So many books ....


----------



## KindleGirl

VickiT said:


> I'm reading Mirror Image by Sandra Brown:
> 
> 
> 
> Intriguing storyline.


Let us know what you think when you are done. I love Sandra's books but haven't read this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . Another good entry in the series. . . . . though my husband would say it's too much like "Great Expectations" where it turns out everyone is related to everyone else somehow.  I enjoyed it. . . .

Have moved on to  which I picked up a while ago for 99¢; it's currently $2.99. It's Very Good so far -- I'm at about 60%. FBI behavioral/serial killer "Criminal Minds" type mystery but featuring an agent with a unique way of seeing things that is very different to 'the usual': Turns out she was raised by a family of stage magicians and she sees elements of various illusions in the way the killer is presenting his victims.


----------



## Hilary Thomson

Hiroshima by John Hersey. I'm listening to the audiobook version narrated by George Guidall, which is very effective.


----------



## VickiT

KindleGirl said:


> Let us know what you think when you are done. I love Sandra's books but haven't read this one.


Hi KindleGirl,

It appears Sandra Brown is gradually releasing her backlist on Kindle, and all at affordable prices, too. Four just released:

   

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## KindleGirl

VickiT said:


> Hi KindleGirl,
> 
> It appears Sandra Brown is gradually releasing her backlist on Kindle, and all at affordable prices, too. Four just released:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


I did notice that too. I picked up a couple of them but not all. Somehow I got behind years ago...maybe too busy chasing kids.  I love that they are affordable prices. Unfortunately since Goodreads wasn't around years ago it's hard to remember what I've already read.


----------



## KindleGirl

Starting this one tonight...


----------



## Tracy Falbe

The Devil's Doctor: Paracelsus and the World of Renaissance Magic and Science

I just picked it up on Wednesday. It's very interesting already. I had never even heard of Paracelsus, but apparently he's quite the doctor, wizard, philosopher, and magician. A legendary figure in his own time.


----------



## Meka

Just started And Then There Were None by Agatha Christie.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I finished 

So, it had some issues. . . . . occasional person and tense changes . . . .the odd wrong word. The most weird thing was there were inserted excerpts in a different fixed font -- as from 911 calls, or newspaper stories. Now, usually when a novel has such, later events make the insertion clear. But that wasn't the case here. It's like he put them in and then did some editing and removed specific references. So there were definite flaws.

All that said, I still give the book 4 stars. The story was first rate and decently written -- with some professional editing it would be even better. I'd definitely consider reading more from this author.

Because it wasn't quite yet time for bed, I then read 

This is the latest short being published for the Doctor Who 50th anniversary year. It was a decent entry -- features the Fourth Doctor as played by Tom Baker and his companion Leela. There was a rather cheesy reference to the Eleventh Doctor -- it only required a hint but the author felt the need to 'over obvious' the reference. 

I think next I'm going to move on to 

which is the latest in the _Thursday Next_ series.


----------



## LGOULD

I must have read dozens of books about Sylvia Plath over the years, since first encountering _The Bell Jar _ in college. The one I'm currently reading on kindle, _Mad Girl's Love Song_, goes into extraordinary detail about her childhood and adolescence. I don't think any other biography of Plath has come nearly as close to explaining the roots of both her writing obsession and her mental illness.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Foreign Influence by Brad Thor. Exciting read - gives me my "24" fix... altho Horvath seemed a lot more "torture-prone" than in the past.



Next - going back to an early David Baldacci book - Hour Game - one of my favorite authors:


----------



## balaspa

Joe Hill's NOS4A2.  It is EXCELLET so far.


----------



## mistyd107

VickiT said:


> I'm reading Mirror Image by Sandra Brown:
> 
> 
> 
> Intriguing storyline.


my favorite Sandra Brown though her latest Low pressure is a close second


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Anna Karenina, now reading SPQR IV.


----------



## Robena

Gull Harbor, by Kathryn Knight. It's a good haunted house/ghost story. I'm really enjoying it, not too scary, but definitely intriguing. About half way through.


----------



## DefySense

1984 George orwell <3 It's lovely


----------



## VickiT

mistyd107 said:


> my favorite Sandra Brown though her latest Low pressure is a close second


Thanks for the recommendation. I've just added Low Pressure to my reading list. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished 2 books yesterday and loved them both! 
 Awesome book! Very suspenseful and hard to put down!

 I listened to this one and loved it as well. Really enjoyed the dog being such a big part of the story.

Found this at the library so I started this last night when I couldn't fall asleep...looking forward to another book by this author.


----------



## Maverick

I finished "Lost in Shangri-La".



I also finished a Sherlock Holmes short story "The Adventure of the Noble Bachelor".

I will now read "The Good Lawyer".


----------



## MrBourbons

Just started reading A Storm of Swords, the third 'Ice and Fire' book. If I'm honest, I'm enjoying them a bit more than the TV series (which in itself is awesome) as the books seem to explain a few things a bit better. It took me ages to get through the first two books, as I tend to only read when on the train, so hopefully I won't spend the rest of the year reading this volume!


----------



## bonnerauthor

Tracy Falbe said:


> A legendary figure in his own time.


BTDT


----------



## Linjeakel

Finally found time to finish _Sovereign_ by C J Sansom  which is the third in the Shardlake series. I think this is my favourite so far.

Next up is my May borrow _Déjà Vu_ by KB member Ian Hocking  which is the first in the Saskia Brandt series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just finished the latest _Thursday Next_: 

Another good entry in the series. . .here we're back with the real Thursday in the real world rather than the 'book' Thursday. And if that didn't make sense, don't feel bad -- if you've not read the series it probably wouldn't.  Definitely don't try to pick this series up in the middle -- start with The Eyre Affair. It helps to have a working knowledge of 'classic' literature and a slightly warped brain. 

Next up is  which I've been meaning to start for a while or  which is my May borrow.


----------



## Beez

I'm now two-thirds of the way through Stephen King's _Under the Dome_. The TV show of the same name begins in June, so I insisted upon reading the book before then. 









Here's a list I compiled of new releases for summer reading:
http://www.briandholland.com/BestBooksForSummer2013.htm


----------



## anguabell

Just reading 
and watching the Phryne Fisher series on DVD from Netflix. It's fun. Not a great writing but definitely entertaining. (Beautiful clothes in the TV version, BTW.) I think I will pick up more books from this series.

And also, as a paper book, not available on Kindle for some reason, _Mollie Peer_, the second book in the _Moosepath League series_ by Van Reid. It took me 4 years to read the first book (_Cordelia Underwood_) but when when I finally finished it, I found I miss reading it (if it makes sense), Hence, Mollie. It certainly has a strange fascination after a while.


----------



## bordercollielady

Been on vacation this week so have had a lot of reading time (between yard work) -just finished Hour Game by Baldacci. This is an early book - very good but the plot was almost too complicated.. many threads and twists which didn't get resolved until the last few pages. I enjoyed it - but I think his writing improved a lot over time.



Next - I want to read a Fairstein book - Final Jeopardy


----------



## VickiT

KindleGirl said:


> Let us know what you think when you are done. I love Sandra's books but haven't read this one.


I'm back...

If you enjoy steamy romantic suspense, you'll love Mirror Image. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## KindleGirl

VickiT said:


> I'm back...
> 
> If you enjoy steamy romantic suspense, you'll love Mirror Image.
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Thanks for reporting back to us! Sounds like a good one that I need to add to my TBR pile!


----------



## Rie142

I just finished reading Hal Spacejock.  Now I reading the next in the series.  Or I will be when I am done sewing.


----------



## JFHilborne

I just finished Loyalty by Ingrid Thoft and now reading '44' by Jools Sinclair


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one last night  It was a good book, but not as riveting as her "One Breath Away" book.

Now for some summer beach reading, even though it isn't summer and I'm not on the beach... MKA's books are usually light and funny.

Think I will start listening to this one today. I've heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Read the first in this mystery series by Alice Duncan, which takes place during the 1920s. Both books are fun, and I'm looking forward to getting the next one.


----------



## Jane917

I am really enjoying this book...a very different take from what I usually read.


----------



## mistyd107

Hoping to finish Dark places by Gillian Flynn today. In an effort to clean off some of the 900 plus books on my paperwhite including several preorders for rest of year I will read several short stories/ novella's before starting the Thorn Birds which I've wanted to read for awhile


----------



## KindleGirl

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> KindleGirl- How is Six Years? It's been on my to-be-read list for a while.


Didn't get to start it yet, but I will check back in when I do!


----------



## Brownskins

mistyd107 said:


> just startred i admit i'm a bit confused so far


mistyd107 - So what are your final thoughts Sharp Objects (not the stars - I know you gave it 4.5)? - no spoilers please. I have this in my TBR along with Dark Places. It will be my first time to try out this popular author.


----------



## susan22861

I'm reading Calamity Jayne Rides Again by Kathleen Bacus.  It's comical, easy to read, light, and is perfect book to read if you don't want to have to do any heavy thinking!


----------



## FrankZubek

Life's Operating Manual by Tom Shayac ( the director of Bruce Almighty and Liar Liar.)
Funny, philosophical and thoughtful nonfiction look at what's wrong with our world and us and what we can do to change things. And yeah, it's on kindle!


----------



## Book Master

Believe it or not, the Sunday Newspaper! I like to see what the stocks are doing.


----------



## cinisajoy

Yesterday I finished To the Far Blue Mountains, then read The Warrior's Path.  Both Louis L'amour.


----------



## KindleGirl

AuthorDianaBaron said:


> KindleGirl- How is Six Years? It's been on my to-be-read list for a while.


Got started on this over the weekend. So far it is excellent, as I would expect from Mr. Coben!


----------



## Maverick

I finished reading The Good Lawyer by Thomas Benigno. I also read a Sherlock Holmes short story The Adventure of the Beryl Coronet.

Currently reading Stephen King's Under the Dome.


----------



## mistyd107

Brownskins said:


> mistyd107 - So what are your final thoughts Sharp Objects (not the stars - I know you gave it 4.5)? - no spoilers please. I have this in my TBR along with Dark Places. It will be my first time to try out this popular author.


Its very good. very twisted very dark. there was a something in the story that thru me at the beginning ( think it was more the way this aspect was written)until I realized that was how Gillian Flynn chose to broach the topic.(Before actually telling the reader) once I figured that out I flew thru it and didn't want to put it down. It's worth reading having said that I'm reading and about to finish Dark places and I think when all is said and done I'll probably prefer Dark places and Gone Girl more . All 3 give me the chills for different reasons but all well done IMO. Sorry if I confused you at all. Its a bit hard to explain my thoughts without giving anything away lol


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished both  and 

_A rule Against Murder_ was a fine entry in Louise Penny's series featuring Inspector Gamache. Learned a little more, this time, too, about his wife. Rather an ingeneous 'solution' to the 'how done it'. 4 stars PLUS

I was a bit disappointed in _The London Blitz Murders_. It was my May 'borrow'. As it more or less featured Agatha Christie, I guess I expected a better mystery. And, for me, the characterization of Dame Agatha didn't ring true. So 3 Stars.

Before starting anything new, I'm re-reading  which I'd first read in hard back -- it originally was released in 2006 -- "Pre-K".  Anyway, I picked it up a couple of weeks ago when it was a daily deal or something and was a bit wary of re-reading. First of all, I don't do that often, and secondly, I really REALLY liked it the first time. I am happy to say I am enjoying it as much on second read.


----------



## MartinStanley72

I'm currently reading The Fix by Keith Nixon, Dirty Snow by Georges Simenon, and World War Z by Max Brooks. I am enjoying all of them, although Dirty Snow, which I have read in the past, is an absolute pitch-black masterpiece and comes very highly recommended.


----------



## Brownskins

mistyd107 said:


> Its very good. very twisted very dark. there was a something in the story that thru me at the beginning ( think it was more the way this aspect was written)until I realized that was how Gillian Flynn chose to broach the topic.(Before actually telling the reader) once I figured that out I flew thru it and didn't want to put it down. It's worth reading having said that I'm reading and about to finish Dark places and I think when all is said and done I'll probably prefer Dark places and Gone Girl more . All 3 give me the chills for different reasons but all well done IMO. Sorry if I confused you at all. Its a bit hard to explain my thoughts without giving anything away lol


I got you. A new writing style sometimes gives me a "huh?" as well, but once the core theme or conflict is defined, then it's like "voila", the awesomeness kicks in. Will start on Sharp Objects next. Thanks for the feedback (and holding back from TMI) he he.


----------



## Miriam Minger

Everything by Liliana Hart.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## LynPerry

Just finished Simon Kewin's _Genehunter_ - a cyberpunk techno-thriller. Rated it 5 stars.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  and it was just as good as when I read it the first time back in 2006 -- it had been long enough that I'd forgotten some plot details. Still 5 Star for me.

Now reading  a 'classic' mystery by Edgar Wallace. I must admit, I'm 41% in and fairly confused. I know everything that has happened, but haven't any idea where things are going. That's good for a mystery, I'd say. At any rate, I plan to stop reading. 

Also  was delivered this morning, but I won't read that until after watching the '5th Doctor Revisited' episode on Sunday evening.


----------



## Clark Magnan

Just started reading 

Had several people telling me I should. I've enjoyed books by both authors so I'm intrigued by what they'll come up with together.


----------



## bordercollielady

I just finished Final Jeopardy by Linda Fairstein - I really enjoyed it - never expected the ending. I had another player in mind..



Just changed my mind.. want to see what Inferno is all about!


----------



## teralpar

Currently reading Touch & Go by Lisa Gardner, and will begin And the Mountains Echoed by Khaled Hosseini over the weekend.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished 'Inferno'  and it was pretty enjoyable. If you've read Dan Brown before you'll know what to expect. Plenty of twists in the plot, some of which which took me by surprise - I hate it when you can see it coming too soon. My only gripe was that at times there was just a little too much background information - normally I love all the historical stuff, but once or twice I felt it ran away with him. 

I'm determined to make an impact on my 'not read' collection before I buy anything else and before my next pre-order arrives, so I've started with  'First and Only' by Peter Flannery who is a new author for me. I'm about 15% in and there've been a couple of bits of dodgy formatting, but otherwise OK so far.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this the night before and really enjoyed. A nice fun read!  It transported me to the beach even though I am far away from it.

Started this one yesterday and I'm really liking this one. I have read other books by this same author and have liked those as well. 

Still listening to this. It is excellent so far!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last night.

It's a 'classic' mystery by Edgar Wallace. I liked it -- 4 stars. You don't get to the _actual_ mystery until about halfway in so, really, there's no excuse for not being able to figure it out. All the clues are there. . . . . .and still. 

Started  which is the second of a series. Much fluffier. . . but one needs a palate cleanser now and then. I enjoyed the first one well enough that I figured I'd give the second a try.  I expect I'll finish this pretty quickly and then go for something meatier. Maybe  which is a LOOOOOONG book and has been waiting patiently for me for a while.  As has . Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mistyd107

FINALLY Diving into


----------



## Patty Jansen

I just finished Lindsay Buroker's The Emperor's Edge.


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> FINALLY Diving into


I have this and have never read it yet. I loved the mini-series on tv. Let us know how it is.


----------



## Robena

Taurus, by Christine Elaine Black.  

I'm really, really enjoying this one. It's the second book in her Ancient Rome series.


----------



## Maverick

mistyd107 said:


> FINALLY Diving into





KindleGirl said:


> I have this and have never read it yet. I loved the mini-series on tv. Let us know how it is.


Today this book is a daily deal for $1.99.


----------



## kindlequeen

I just finished:



and



And now I'm reading:



I missed the Daily Deals for 5/25 and a bit bummed now!


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished First and Only  by new (to me) author Peter Flannery. Unusual little thriller, a bit dark at times. It starts off slow and builds pace towards the end. The Kindle edition has one of two formatting issues, but nothing that stopped me reading or enjoying it.

On now to Never Go Back  by Robert Goddard. In contrast to my last read, I must have read about twenty of Goddard's books but I have a couple I've missed that I want to read before his new one comes out in July. The quality has varied a little bit over the years, but when he's good, he's _very_ good.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

just finished Mornings in Jenin by Susan Abulhawa...

great book about 4 generations of a Palestian family uprooted from their home in the West Bank from the late 1940's until 2004...

nice to read something about the skirmish that's not written from the
Pro-Jewish perspective...


----------



## Nancy Beck

Patty Jansen said:


> I just finished Lindsay Buroker's The Emperor's Edge.


Excellent choice. Finished that last year, picked up the next one in the series, and liked that one too. (I think there are more in the series, but I haven't had time to check if I'm right or not. )


----------



## Nancy Beck

I've been on a cozy mystery kick for the past 6 months or so, and decided to pick up At Wick's End. It's an older title, but the writing is pretty good, and I'm enjoying the interactions of the characters. And, for once, this cozy has a male main character (how novel can you get? ).

Anyway, I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## D/W

I'm currently reading Don't Let Me Go by Catherine Ryan Hyde (author of _Pay It Forward_, which was made into a movie). I'm enjoying the story and the way it's written.


----------



## Gabriel Morcan

I'm about to finish Wyrd Sisters by Terry Pratchett. It's wonderful. Every page is filled with twisted, British humor. The only regret is that I haven't found out about the series earlier. 

After this I think I'll give a try to other books from the Discworld series.


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Third Rule by Andrew Barrett. Crazy fun read.


----------



## Linjeakel

Nancy Beck said:


> Excellent choice. Finished that last year, picked up the next one in the series, and liked that one too. (I think there are more in the series, but I haven't had time to check if I'm right or not. )


Nancy, this is the whole series (according to Amazon):-



> The Emperor's Edge Series Reading Order:
> The Emperor's Edge (Book 1)
> Dark Currents (Book 2)
> Deadly Games (Book 3)
> Conspiracy (Book 4)
> Blood and Betrayal (Book 5)
> Forged in Blood I (Book 6) -- Available May 2013
> Forged in Blood II (Book 7 -- the finale!) -- Available September 2013


----------



## kindlequeen

I've really enjoyed the Emperor's Edge series, I'll have to catch up on the new one that just came out.

I also enjoyed Encrypted which takes place before that series and has a young Sicarius making an appearance.  And there are some shorter stories about the characters - Ice Breaker II was a great in between while I was waiting for more to come out!


----------



## Robena

Reading _Hot Money_, by Dick Francis. Almost finished it and can't wait to get back too it. He has a cast of thousands and yet each one distinctive so I'm not overwhelmed. The sign of a genius, eh? : )


----------



## bordercollielady

I just finished Inferno by Dan Brown.. and enjoyed it very much!


Spoiler



Loved all the sidetracking into art and architecture.. much like Da Vinci code.


 Lots of plot twists. Sorry to have it end.



Now I am ready for The Burning Wire by Jeffery Deaver- a Lincoln Rhyme novel:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I like these books . . . . short chapters so you can pop in and out easily. Decent story with various plot threads that may or may not intersect. And I was ready for something entertaining but not too deep. And not too long. 

My only problem is that the same actress that played the lead in the short lived _Women's Murder Club_ on TV is also Jane Rizzoli in the still running _Rizzoli and Isles_, based on an entirely different series of books.  I like both series so I just have to focus when I start one of the books so I know which 'world' I'm in.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Paris, A Novel
Now reading SPQR VII


----------



## Robena

Just finished Nora Roberts Whiskey Beach. I really enjoyed the story and the hero. An in depth character study, that's all I'll say. No spoilers.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

I am currently reading: Five Chimneys: A Woman's True Story of Auschwitz by Olga Lengyel










It's a very informative memoir about her experience at Auschwitz, and very good although sometimes a little hard to read simply due to the subject matter.

Dawn


----------



## MineBook

I most like read adventure with science effects or deep love. So, I always seek to discover something new.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Got this a while back -- by one of our KB authors -- and started it the other day. I'm about 14% in and thoroughly confused. But in a good way. 



I should note it's a REALLY long book -- over 18,000 locations, 685 paper pages.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one yesterday and enjoying it so far at 15% in.


----------



## Robena

Just finished Lover Undercover, by Samanthe Beck. She's a new author for Entangled Publishers. Wrote Private Practice, which I liked even better than L.U. but they are both really well done, with sly humor, great characters and very, very sexy.


----------



## MineBook

Now reading how to cook fresh food: *"The China Study Cookbook: Over 120 Whole Food, Plant-Based Recipes"* 

http://www.amazon.com/books/dp/1937856755


----------



## Shaun4

I'm reading Ian Fleming's *Thunderball*, and at 17% into the book I run into this:



> On the day after James Bond had completed his nature cure and had left for London after, the night before, scoring a most satisfactory left and right of Spaghetti Bolognese and chianti at Lucien's in Brighton and of Miss Patricia Fearing on the squab seats from her bubble car high up on the Downs, an emergency meeting of the Trustees of F.I.R.C.O. was called for seven o'clock in the evening.


If you read it a hundred times, you realize that this sentence actually _does_ make sense. It's just... _huh?_


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading a book for the Australian Women Writers 2013 Challenge:



Mad Men, Bad Girls by Maggie Groff.

A light and entertaining Aussie mystery.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## ER Pierce

I just finished reading Tangled by Emma Chase - and I totally adored Drew and Kate. I laughed out loud many times and had to explain to my dh why I was chuckling or grinning like a fool. It was unique because it was told from the male POV. I found the story refreshing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

is very good so far. But it requires thinking about at times. And it's very long! So I'm also going to dip into a couple of others as I go just to try to keep part of my brain in this world. 

So, last night I started  which is my June borrow. I think it will be very good as well -- but completely different!

And I had a sample of  so I figured I'd check it out. Got to the end of the chapter and decided I should just buy the book, so I did.


----------



## mistyd107

Putting aside "the thorn Birds" for now not sure why it's just not appealing to me right now I'll try again at some point 
For now I'm starting something else "looking for me" by Beth Hoffman


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> Putting aside "the thorn Birds" for now not sure why it's just not appealing to me right now I'll try again at some point
> For now I'm starting something else "looking for me" by Beth Hoffman


Is that Beth Hoffman's new book? Let us know what you think!


----------



## Michael Parker

I'm currently reading BOOK OF BOOKS by Melvyn Bragg. If you like English, medieval history, this will open a new slant on it.


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> Is that Beth Hoffman's new book? Let us know what you think!


yes it is!!!!! I sure will probably going to start it tonight or tomorrow got a bit sidetracked, but i can tell you the first paragraph has me hooked when i accidentally opened the book lol


----------



## chris56

I just finished catching up on my Kay Hooper books - Haven and The First Prophet.


----------



## Jenni Norris

I am currently reading Merivale by Rose Tremain. It is a a rollicking good read set in 18th Century Britain. Her historical novels are always a pleasure and this is no exception.


----------



## Robena

Kissing the Maid of Honor, by Robin Bielman.


----------



## bordercollielady

mistyd107 said:


> Putting aside "the thorn Birds" for now not sure why it's just not appealing to me right now I'll try again at some point
> For now I'm starting something else "looking for me" by Beth Hoffman


I read it a long time and was disappointed.. It is nothing like the TV series with Richard Chamberlain which I adored and I think I was expecting it to be similar..


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished - Burning Wire by Jeffery Deaver.. excellent read.. lots of plot twists and Lincoln Rhyme is one of my favorite characters of all time:



Decided to try a new author for me - Kathy Reichs.. and her first Temperance "Bones" Brennan novel - Deja Dead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just be aware that the Temperance Brennan BOOKS are very different to the _Bones_ tv series. (Don't look for Seeley Booth, for instance, or the Squints.) Both good, but different. Though I admit I like the tv series better.


----------



## bordercollielady

Yeah - I was just reading that on Wikipedia..  Kinda like Rizzoli and Isles..  I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Linjeakel said:


> Nancy, this is the whole series (according to Amazon):-


Ooh, thanks for that. Have to write it down somewhere and dig into that world again (which shouldn't be too hard as I enjoyed the characters very much).


----------



## mistyd107

bordercollielady said:


> I read it a long time and was disappointed.. It is nothing like the TV series with Richard Chamberlain which I adored and I think I was expecting it to be similar..


i haven't seen the movie yet its next on my netflix, I just can't seem to wrap my head around the vast age difference which wouldn't normally bug me but she's not even 5 when they initially meet and he is a priest. it just made me very uncomfortable


----------



## cagnes

ER Pierce said:


> I just finished reading Tangled by Emma Chase - and I totally adored Drew and Kate. I laughed out loud many times and had to explain to my dh why I was chuckling or grinning like a fool. It was unique because it was told from the male POV. I found the story refreshing.


I recently read Tangled (The Tangled Series) too & felt the same way about it.  As I read it, I kept thinking that it would be perfect for a movie!

Just started reading  & listening to .


----------



## SFWriterNorm

Coming from a strict SF reading background I got off onto lawyer books a few years ago. And then cowboy books. The fact is that I don't just read a book, I actually study it for style. When I find a particular way of weaving words that intrigues me, I jes naturally try to emulate it in my own books!

Norm way down in Cowchip/AL


----------



## D/W

I'm currently reading Silent Tears: A Journey of Hope in a Chinese Orphanage by KBoards author Kay Bratt.


----------



## Jane917

and 

To be started soon is my June Lending Library borrow


----------



## KindleGirl

Ready to start this one tonight...the newest book in the Lucy Kincaid series...can't wait!


----------



## KindleGirl

Think I'm going to have to put the Allison Brennan on hold for now and read this instead.  Just realized the show starts on the 24th so I need to get reading!


----------



## D/W

I'm currently reading The Kindness of Strangers: Penniless Across America by Mike McIntyre. It's an enjoyable read. 

From the product description:


> Stuck in a job he no longer found fulfilling, journalist Mike McIntyre felt his life was quickly passing him by. So one day he hit the road to trek from one end of the country to the other with little more than the clothes on his back and without a single penny in his pocket. Through his travels, he found varying degrees of kindness in strangers from all walks of life--and discovered more about people and values and life on the road in America than he'd ever thought possible. The gifts of food and shelter he received along the way were outweighed only by the touching gifts of the heart--the willingness of many he met to welcome a lonely stranger into their homes...and the discovery that sometimes those who give the most are the ones with the least to spare.


----------



## Sapphire

I just started reading Wool by Hugh Howey. I may well be the only person on K-Boards who hasn't read it. Sci fi doesn't usually grab me, but I am hooked on this book after only a few pages.


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

I'm reading A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin. I'm trying to get ahead of the TV series . . . I just don't have that much time to spend reading!


----------



## cagnes

Just starting . I recently read  & loved it! Too bad Ruta Sepetys only has these 2 books out so far, I'd love to read more from her.


----------



## Amber Riippa

I'm reading:

1. 

This is a good book so far, but you can tell that the author tends to make some amateur mistakes. Don't get me wrong, it's not filled with them. It's intriguing, though, and I'll continue to read. Genre: Horror

2. 

I'm REALLY excited about this one, it's great so far! I loved Mette Ivie Harrison's _Mira, Mirror_. She has utterly unique plots, usually involving animals or objects becoming animate. Genre: Fantasy

3. Also reading Dracula, because I've never read it before. Don't make fun of me!


----------



## dkrauss

Amber Riippa said:


> 3. Also reading Dracula, because I've never read it before. Don't make fun of me!


Never! It's still one of the best vampire tales ever written. Next to Salem's Lot.


----------



## Atunah

I just finished this one


Like literally just finished it. Its a full 5 star one for me. Goodness. A contemporary romance novel that is in my view totally unique. Its first person from the Hero's point of view. A hero who is a total horn dog. I did not know how that would go. I inhaled this one like a bag of doritos. Its like a rom com, really witty and just so surprising.


----------



## mistyd107

about to finish up which i'm absolutely LOVING.
I will then move to
 which seems like a quick read.
I will then read


----------



## D/W

Last night, I started The Black Garden a mystery by Joe Bright. So far, so good!


----------



## anguabell

Before leaving for a short trip to Key West last week, I finished _The Sun Also Rises_ as a way of reconnecting with Hemingway a bit. I haven't read it before, and I loved it.



Now reading one of the early Nero Wolff novels, _The Red Box_. Not my favorite, but still very enjoyable. It is funny to see how the writing and characters developed with time from this early stage.



I'm a bit undecided what to read next. A pile of TBR is pretty high...


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading Six Years by Harlan Coben:



Gripping reading so far...

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## Jaasy

KindleGirl said:


> Ready to start this one tonight...the newest book in the Lucy Kincaid series...can't wait!


Thanks, KindleGirl. I was looking for another series, I think I'll give this one a try!


----------



## Jaasy

I just finished the Kinncaid Brothers Series by Jaycee Clark. Very good read...


----------



## FrankZubek

Galileo encounters a man who tells him about a new kind of magnifying glass back in the 1600's

And then deeper into the story Galileo visits Jupiter in 3020 (!) to try to save Europa.

So far its as interesting as it sounds


----------



## simonz

I'm late to the Dan Brown party and reading Angels and Demons. The scientific premise of the plot seems feasible. I'm 30% into it on my Paper White and I'm hooked.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished reading



Totally out of any genre I normally read. I was stuck in a "What do I read next?" rut, and wanted something different from my typical fantasy and mystery reads. This thriller, the first in the Nicholas Colt series, fit the bill very well. Great page turner.

I've now gone back to a mystery read



I'm on Auto Buy with these Kate Kingsbury Pennyfoot Hotel mysteries. They're set in early part of the 20th century (from about 1905 - 1910, give or take) in a small seaside town called Badgers End. I love the atmosphere and the humor is fun and unforced.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Recently finished  which is very likely the most original and unique fantasy I've read in a while. None of your passe 'sword and sorcery' stuff. . . . . an actor is drawn into another world that is, to put it mildly, radically different to what he's known. Even regular fantasy readers won't find much familiar -- though there are echoes of some of the typical plot devices: powerful gemstones, ancient prophecies, weapons with names. It's a LONG book, well written. . . . .and FREE this weekend. A high 4* read for me.

I'm also still reading  which is my June borrow. . . .Like it very much so far; just over half way through. And have also enjoyed . Just wish there was an audio track to go with it.  Going to have to look up some of the music on line.

Oh, and the paper book on my nightstand, which I dip into now and again is


----------



## Avis Black

I just finished One For The Books, by Joe Queenan. It's exactly down my alley, a work about his lifelong love for reading, and I recommend it.


----------



## Robena

I just finished an ARC of _The Duchess Hunt_, by Jennifer Haymore. She's a fabulous historical romance author and delivers a great story full of romance, intrigue, and delicious scandal. Loved it. Will review it on release day.


----------



## mistyd107

starting 
after that


----------



## L M May

I recently finished Divergent

http://www.amazon.com/Divergent-ebook/dp/B004CFA9RS

And now I am reading Wool by Hugh Howey.

http://www.amazon.com/Wool-Trilogy-1-ebook/dp/B00873GRU4

I'm still not all that familiar with KB due to lack of time and was trying to find a book group reading this book if anyone knows of one. I tried to find one in the book club group but got a little lost

ETA - sorry - I thought you just put links for pictures.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this late last night:  It was my KOLL 'borrow' for June and was a very good choice. Takes place in Victorian London and the main action surrounds the team working on the Jack the Ripper murders. It's one of those books where, at the beginning, there are a bunch of strands, and you just know they're all going to connect and really want to see how. I quite liked it -- 4*+ I'll definitely be looking for the follow-on books in the series.


----------



## Michael Parker

I'm reading THE BOOK OF BOOKS by Melvyn Bragg. This is the story of the King James Bible (known as the King James Version in USA). For students of English history, this book is a must, although I'm reading it because I am a Christian and often preach at two, local fellowships here in Spain. It's an intriguing tale and deals with the horrors inflicted on people because of it, of the freedom it produced because of it, and how the English language became cemented in England because of it. It's influence reached America with the Pilgrim Fathers and it's possible to see the link between the book and the abolition of slavery in UK. It's an extremely well written book, but that's to be expected from someone as accomplished as Melvyn Bragg.


----------



## JFHilborne

Currently reading Total Recall by Sara Paretsky. This is my first read of hers and it took me a while to get into it, but I'm enjoying it


----------



## Carrie Rubin

EmilyG said:


> Once I realized it was more like short-stories set around a newspaper instead of a linear plot, I started really liking it.


I'm about 2/3 through with this book. I'm enjoying it. Even though I'm not a fan of short stories, which is essentially what this collection is, the author does weave all the characters together by having them employed by the same newspaper, and as such, he sprinkles each of their names in other character's stories. Gives it almost a voyeuristic quality. The characters are so alive, I half expect to meet them in real life! Is different from anything I've read in a long time.


----------



## Linjeakel

Just finished Blood Count by Robert Goddard.  I usually really enjoy his books, but this isn't one of his best; it dragged a little at times and I'm not sure I cared very much about what happened to the main characters.

I thought I'd better go for my June borrow next before I miss the chance, so I chose Sisterhood by Helen Bryan.  It's part modern day, part historical thriller but I haven't read enough to have an opinion on this one yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Have had this a while -- got it nearly on release date as my brother who's a big fan wanted it (he shares my account.) Figured with the TV mini-series coming up I should read it. I'm at 7%. And it's REALLY long. No real opinion, thus far.


----------



## josephinebrooks

I can't focus on one book right now...



and 


and


----------



## Robena

I'm re-reading _Gone With The Wind_. We have a trivia night on GWTW coming up soon. I first read the novel in my late teens so needed a refresher. Loved the book back then, and it will be interesting to note my feelings now as an adult.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I've given up on . At 26% I still didn't care at all about anyone and didn't care much about what the dome was, why it was there, and whether they could get rid of it. Mostly, I just found it deadly dull. So I give it 1 star -- which, for me, means I couldn't finish it.

I did read the synopsis on Wikipedia which mostly confirmed my guess -- give or take some nuance about _why_ -- about its nature and origin and completely confirmed my expectations for what would happen to the people in the town.

So, I think I'm going to start . And then maybe a couple of shorter things that are hanging out on my kindle  before getting back to one or two series I'm not quite done with.


----------



## mistyd107

putting suspect on hold for a couple days I forgot about my goodreads book club book for June so I'm reading that first along with a couple of short free/inexpensive ones first. my book club selection is


----------



## Maverick

Lately, especially the last two or three week, I didn't have much time for reading. I finally finished Stephen King's Under the Dome. It wasn't a bad book, but the author definitely wrote better ones such as The Stand or 11/22/63.



Currently reading a Sherlock Holmes short story.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished this from Kate Kingsbury:

Grounds for Murder (Pennyfoot Hostel Mystery)

Another fun read in the series.

I'm now reading this by Alice Duncan:

Fallen Angels (A Mercy Allcutt Book)

Her Mercy Allcutt series is set in 1920s L.A., and the character is an absolute hoot! I'm thinking that once I finish the Mercy Allcutt series that I'll try her Spirits series, also set in the 1920s, in Pasadena.


----------



## Maverick

Now reading The Body Departed by J. R. Rain.


----------



## LauraB

I'm reading A Tale of Two Cities, by Dickens. Just got started this morning. Haven't read it before.


----------



## D/W

I'm about to start reading When I Found You by Catherine Ryan Hyde.


----------



## Linjeakel

Finished my June borrow 'Sisterhood' by Helen Bryan.  Very disappointing - it was quite repetitious in parts and the stories of all the various women - often told from the 1st person POV - got very confusing. Not what I thought it was going to be. 

I've moved on to 'No Exit' by Julie Harris  which I'm enjoying so far - though I'm only about 15% in.


----------



## bordercollielady

I just finished Kathy Reich's Deja Dead - her first Temperance Brennan novel.


Spoiler



I hope her writing improved. She jumped around a lot - maybe it was the Kindle formatting - two paragraphs combined as if they were one. Plus I felt there was way too much technical detail - I found myself skipping over a lot of it about chromatographs, X-rays etc.. And I kept asking - if she was so freaked out about everything - why in world did she keep venturing out by herself??


 Oh well - maybe the writing improves with later books.



So what next? Haven't decided for sure but thinking about trying Under the Dome since everyone else is reading it!


----------



## Robena

_*Against the Wall*_, Dee J. Adams. It's an exciting romantic suspense. Started it a week or so ago and had to put it aside for business...but now I'm back, and loving it!


----------



## 67499

Rainy day so I picked a shorty to read - The Brief and Frightening Reign of Phil by George Saunders. Full of pointed social criticism but doesn't really come up to the level of all the blurbs on the back - few can when compared to Nathanael West and Kurt Vonnegut. So I grabbed up next my favorite old standby - stories of adventures on the sea - this time in Engineers of Victory, The Problem Solvers Who Turned the Tide in the Second World War by Paul Kennedy. I write fiction but, boy, do I wish I could history as adventure the way Kennedy can!


----------



## the quiet one

Currently reading: 

Read the first one a while ago and was intrigued enough to come back and find out what happens next. Interested in the idea about mining planetary rings for rare minerals presented. Around 35% through so far.

Last few read, a bit eclectic but all quite enjoyable:


----------



## Maverick

Now reading The Beggar King: a Hangman's Daughter tale.



Finished reading The Body Departed by J. R. Rain. This ghost story is quite good.



I also read a Sherlock Holmes short story Silver Blaze.


----------



## Mahree Moyle

Just finishing "Inferno" then I bought "Darkest Before Dawn." Out of my genre, but I feel daring. lol.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I picked up the next book (for me) in the Pennyfoot Mystery series, _Pay the Piper_:



I never come around to understanding whodunnit until the very end, but that isn't why this series is an auto-buy for me: It's the characters. I absolutely love all the characters. 

At the same time, I'm also reading the next in the Nicholas Colt thriller series (this is outside my usual fantasy or mystery title), _Pocket-47_:



The author of the series, Jude Hardin, sent me _Colt_, the first in the series, in return for an honest review (which I've already done). I really liked the first one, so decided to get the 2nd one, and so far, it's every bit as good as the 1st.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished up  last night and quite enjoyed it. Couple of plot twists I wasn't expecting. . .much tighter than The Lost Symbol.

Going to next read  which is an original short novel featuring The Sixth Doctor -- part of the 50th Anniversary Doctor Who year. Watched the "Revisited" special Saturday night, so now I know how to picture Number Six. 

After that, who knows?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Nancy Beck said:


> I picked up the next book (for me) in the Pennyfoot Mystery series, _Pay the Piper_:
> 
> 
> 
> I never come around to understanding whodunnit until the very end, but that isn't why this series is an auto-buy for me: It's the characters. I absolutely love all the characters.


So, this intrigued me as it's a series I hadn't heard of. Turns out the first one  is only $1.99 just now . . . . so I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!


----------



## Rie142

Just finished reading  

The Miracle of Myrtle: Saint Gone Wild by Donna Ison



Next I am going to start The Pennyfoot Mystery series


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Change of plans: Boyd Morrison just released the latest Tyler Locke book today: 

It's hearby at the top of my list. 

Available at amazon.uk too:


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> So, this intrigued me as it's a series I hadn't heard of. Turns out the first one  is only $1.99 just now . . . . so I think I'll give it a try. Thanks!


It shows as $3.99 for me 
But I like mystery series and it is Prime lending so I'm going to try it. 
I just love this thread


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Change of plans: Boyd Morrison just released the latest Tyler Locke book today:


Oh!  Love Boyd's books.. definitely will move it into queue! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Change of plans: Boyd Morrison just released the latest Tyler Locke book today:
> 
> It's hearby at the top of my list.
> 
> Available at amazon.uk too:


Yeah, I opened my Kindle this morning to find it downloading  so now I'm reading my current book as fast as I can so I can get to this one. It was a bit of a surprise as I pre-ordered it back in December but since then I've had at least two emails saying the release date had been put back to August 1st. Apparently not .....


----------



## Jane917

I am reading my most recent lending library borrow. It is nice summer reading.


----------



## KindleGirl

I'm still listening to "Under the Dome" but since a library book became available I am now reading that on my kindle.


----------



## mistyd107

About to start  as my buddy read for my book group sweeter reads on goodreads


----------



## EmilyG

Anatomy of an Epidemic: Magic Bullets, Psychiatric Drugs, and the Astonishing Rise of Mental Illness in America by Robert Whitaker

This is for my book club. I am struggling to finish it. The few valid points he does make about medication and mental illness are greatly overshadowed by his overt agenda.

I hate it when authors complain about X industry manipulating studies to show the results they want and then the author does the exact same thing to support his bias.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I decided to slip this in between the mysteries of I've been reading of late.



I've got it as a DTB because I bought it before I had a Kindle. I've got the other 2 in the series as well. It's a delightful, tongue-in-cheek take on the usual fantasy tropes, all taken from the goblin's point of view. Hilarious. And there's one absolutely overt mention of one of the characters from The Lord of the Rings books. It's pretty clean, with only the occasional bad word ("hell" or "damn"), some violence, and plenty of humor. I'm glad to be reading about Jig the Goblin again!


----------



## cinisajoy

This morning I read 2 chapters of Jubal Sackett, 1 chapter of Atlas Shrugged and a book called Fire.  (It was a very short story.)  Yesterday I read at "The Love Dare"  ok so I really just skimmed it for the dares and did read 137 Books in one year.  I should really go review the Love Dare as the description was a bit off.  It got way too preachy for my taste.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this last night. Classic Agatha Christie: what more is there to say. This is a Poirot story.

And now I'm on to Boyd Morrison's latest:


----------



## Robena

The Writer's Portable therapist, by Rachel Ballon.


----------



## MrKnucklehead

in observance of the 150 year anniversary of the Battle of Gettsburg this week, I'm reading a Cival War Trilogy on the the Kindle...

Killer Angels by Michael Shaara, bookended by the prequel (Gods and Generals) and the sequel 
(Last Full Measure) both by his son, Jeff Shaara...


----------



## anguabell

I recently finished _*Across the river and Into the Trees*_ by Hemingway, and despite everything the critics say, I absolutely loved that book. There are currently two editions on Amazon, mine was for $0.99, so it's worthwhile doing some thorough searching these days.


(In the spirit of getting back to Hemingway, I also re-read _The Old Man and the Sea_ but I still don't care for it much. It seems a little too contrived. But the language stays in your ears for a while.)

Last night I devoured the ultimate "cozy", the first in the Corinna Chapman series. Not nearly as good as Phryne Fisher books by the same author but still enjoyable. Don't read it if you are on a low carb diet!


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading: 

Listening to...


----------



## Nancy Beck

Finished Goblin Quest, and also finished the last (so far; crossing my fingers for more) Mercy Allcutt mystery. I've now moved on to Alice Duncan's Spirits series, the first in the series, Strong Spirits (more 1920s coming at you):



Though written in a similar style to the Mercy Allcutt series (1st person point of view, etc.), Daisy Gumm Majesty's voice is more scathing and she's more of a jaded person than Mercy. She's also a hoot, same as Mercy.


----------



## Nancy Beck

LauraB said:


> It shows as $3.99 for me
> But I like mystery series and it is Prime lending so I'm going to try it.
> I just love this thread


I love the Pennyfoot Hotel mysteries! The characters are especially wonderful - you want to know what happens to them from book to book. In fact, this series is only one of three series that I'll auto-buy.


----------



## the quiet one

Picked this up on sale a few weeks ago and of course didn't pay attention to the fact that it's NOT the first book in the series. Oops.  Despite my self-inflicted error, I'm finding the story an enjoyable read.


----------



## Mahree Moyle

I've been working on "Inferno" for awhile. I'm ready for a classic.


----------



## deckard

Currently reading King's Joyland.

Of course, it is not available on Kindle so I have the paperback.

Deckard


----------



## Benjamin Grahl

Mahree Moyle said:


> I've been working on "Inferno" for awhile. I'm ready for a classic.


I'm halfway done myself. It does seem to read slower than his other works.


----------



## Maverick

Currently reading The Beggar King: A Hangman's Daughter tale.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

Iain M. Banks' _Consider Phlebas (Culture)_


----------



## LovelynBettison

I started Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children  by Ransom Riggs yesterday. So far so good, but I'm only a few chapters in.


----------



## MGalloway

I'm currently reading "The Animator's Survival Kit" by Richard Williams. In paperback...


----------



## Linda Barlow

Listening to/reading on Kindle Khaled Hosseini's


----------



## Robena

Linda Barlow said:


> Listening to/reading on Kindle Khaled Hosseini's


Just discussed this one in our book club today. It was enjoyed by everyone and for a lot of different reasons. I thought the writing was superb, and even though there was a cast of thousands I managed to keep them straight. : )


----------



## Robena

Currently reading _The Glass Wives_, by Amy Sue Nathan. It's a debut book, and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## cshoughton

On a lark, I decided to try out a random Doctor Who book. I enjoy the show, but I've never read any of the books. I think I was being a snob. The one I grabbed is great. It's Doctor Who: Catastrophea (Past Doctor Adventures #11) It's excellent, fun light reading.

Oh, and I'm working through Ulysses as well, but that's a little different.

C.S.


----------



## KindleGirl

Going to read this novella tonight, in anticipation of the first book becoming available from the library soon. I've heard good things, so I'm hoping for some fun reading.


----------



## mistyd107

hoping to finish  Really enjoying it. After which I will either read  or before I FINALLY get to


----------



## FreePromoRain

Sphinx by Robin Cook.


----------



## EmilyG

The Double Game by Dan Fesperman. Not my usual genre but it is a book club book.


----------



## missthingsplace

I rarely read one book at a time ... at the moment i am reading:

Tidal - Amanda Hocking
Dogs Of War - Tonia Brown
Forged In Blood I - Lindsay Buroker


----------



## Linjeakel

I've just finished Boyd Morrison's latest Tyler Locke story . Not quite so edge-of-your-seat as previous books in the series, but enjoyable nonetheless.

Next up, my July borrow which is the first in Debora Geary's _A Modern Witch_ series . Not my usual genre at all, but I've seen it mentioned on KBoards a few times which is how it got onto my Wish List so I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Dionne

Trying to read Cloud Atlas for Club Fantasci book club at the moment, but not enjoying it. I'm hoping the writing changes as he's using Ye Olde English.


----------



## Linda Barlow

Robena said:


> Just discussed this one in our book club today. It was enjoyed by everyone and for a lot of different reasons. I thought the writing was superb, and even though there was a cast of thousands I managed to keep them straight. : )


I'm enjoying it a lot, too, Robena. I read his other two books, the Kite-Runner and the other one whose title escapes me, both also about Afghanistan. Beautifully written and poignant novels.

I must confess I've put the book down briefly to read the new Harry Potter, er, "Robert Galbraith" The Cuckoo's Calling But I'll get back to it as soon as my curiosity about Rowling's new genre is appeased!


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this a couple days ago. I'm liking it so far and looking forward to a series of these.


----------



## KindleGirl

Also reading this one when I have time. Finding some good tidbits in it so far.


----------



## LauraB

Just started The Accursed, by Joyce Carol Oates. Only about 5 pages in so nothing to say yet.


----------



## nico

I started Peter Beagle's _The Last Unicorn_, which i never read growing up. HOLY CATS! He is an _amazing_ writer.


----------



## Jane917

I am enjoying


----------



## Leslie

Dionne said:


> Trying to read Cloud Atlas for Club Fantasci book club at the moment, but not enjoying it. I'm hoping the writing changes as he's using Ye Olde English.


The writing changes repeatedly throughout the book. This was a book I listened to/read using Audible and whispersync for my Kindle. To be honest, I don't think I would've gotten through it as a straight read. Hearing the characters (especially Brave Zackery who shows up in the middle) made the whole book 100% better. When I finished, I really enjoyed it but like I said, if I was reading only, I probably would've given up in the middle of the fifth story.

L


----------



## 9thChapter

The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Gavriel Key.  As this is my first foray into his work, I'm quite impressed.  Go Canada 


Darren T. Patrick


----------



## Linda Barlow

9thChapter said:


> The Fionavar Tapestry by Guy Gavriel Key. As this is my first foray into his work, I'm quite impressed. Go Canada
> 
> Darren T. Patrick


GG Kay is one of my favorite writers. I've read all his books; in fact, I just re-read my favorite, The Song of Arbonne, about a week ago.


----------



## Hilary Thomson

It's one of Weir's better books.


----------



## 67499

Re-reading "The Firedrake" by Cecilia Holland - the story of a "berserker" drawn to the Battle of Hastings to make his fortune and finds a good deal more. Great historical novel. Too bad about the sappy Kindle cover (lacks the grit of the 1965 Ballantine paperback I'm reading).

Link-Maker refuses to capture the cover image, so here's the URL: http://tinyurl.com/qeoff99


----------



## LGOULD

Having recently finished reading Kurt Vonnegut's collected letters, I am reacquainting myself with Player Piano, his first major success, published in 1952.  How prophetic that book turned out to be!


----------



## Ryan Sullivan

I just started "A Storm of Swords". I'm quite excited!


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading a Sherlock Holmes short story, The Stock-Broker's Clerk. Next on my reading list will be the Wool Omnibus Edition.


----------



## DTucker

'Joyland' by Stephen King - So far my new favourite of 2013


----------



## VickiT

I've just started Lethal by Sandra Brown:



Sandra Brown is one of my favourite authors, so expectations are high. 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## bhazelgrove

Revolutionary Road, The Natural, Huckleberry Finn, Halogram for the King


----------



## bhazelgrove

Infinite Jest. Fantastic!


----------



## sabrinaedwards_words

It's Master and Commander for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Should finish up  today.

Will probably start next on . I've had it a while, and the latest in the series was just delivered, so I should really get caught up.


----------



## katydid71

Just finished _Good in Bed_ and am now reading second episode of _Suite Dubai_. I recommend both!


----------



## skribe

Alastair Reynolds _House of Suns_. I initially found it slow, but it's gotten very good. I'm about 1/3 the way in.


----------



## EmilyG

I am reading two books, neither of which I can remember the name. That's kind of how I feel about the stories too. 

Just looked them up - 

The Double Game by Dan Fesperman - it's a book club book that I just can't get into.

Drawing Free by Elena Aitken - I thought it would be a good fluff book but I am really hating the main character.


----------



## Gabriel Morcan

I'm currently reading Speaker for the Dead, as I planed to read the whole series before the movie comes out. It's a little bit duller than Ender's Game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Also decided to start my July borrow:  I'm not enamoured of it yet, but it's early days. . . . . kind of 'noirish' PI thriller it seems, so far, which is not my favorite sort of thriller/mystery. Hoping the music connection will make it more interesting.


----------



## Nancy Beck

The Hobbit:



I've read a ton of times, but it's been a while. I'm kind of in a rut as far as my reading goes at the moment, and this fit the bill (and I thought it was a steal at $6 and change when I d/l it a few days ago.

Ah, my precioussssss...


----------



## smwhite

I'm currently reading two Indie novels for review: "Born of Water," and "The Reintegrators." Not to mention my own novels as I ready them for physical publication. But I often have a few books that I read at one time. I'm looking forward to staring "The Blade Itself" soon.


----------



## LauraB

I finished SPQR IX and am now reading The Accursed, by Joyce Carol Oates. I' 50% into it. The first 25 % was a little slow, but it is building now. I like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K. I bailed on this one:  At about 15% there'd already been multiple gruesome murders and/or maimings and I just really had no interest in the problems the main character had made for himself and was fine with him not getting out of his trouble. One star -- DNF. Fortunately, all it cost me was my July borrow.

Wanting to finish _something_ I decided to read . Nice, quick, little mystery. Not great -- but also not long -- so excellent for my purposes.  Call it 3 and a half stars.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished . Totally out of my usual genre but I enjoyed it so much I read the second one in the series straight after! . Easy light reads that act as a sort of virtual palate cleanser.  I expect I'll pick up the rest of series eventually.

Next up I'm back to my usual fare, James Rollins' The Eye of God . This is the 9th in the 'Sigma Force' series. Fans of Boyd Morrison's 'Tyler Locke' books would enjoy this series, but I recommend you read the books in order, beginning with Sandstorm


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gee, Linda, I think, sometimes we're the same person! Or you're my long lost sister.  Totally agree about the Witch books and also the Sigma Force series.

Here are the US links: Sandstorm (Sigma Force) A Modern Witch (A Modern Witch Series: Book 1)


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished this one and enjoyed it. Light, fun, kinda crazy read. If you like Stephanie Plum you would probably like this one. It is not a realistic type book but a fun one. I don't know that I would have paid 12.99 for it, but I got the kindle book from the library so it worked out great.


Time to get back to the Lucy Kincaid series. Once again enjoying it a lot.


----------



## Anne Berkeley

The Twisted Citadel by Sara Douglass. I really liked the first, The Serpent Bride. and then onto the Infinity Gate.


----------



## Robena

The Marriage Merger, Jennifer Probst.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gee, Linda, I think, sometimes we're the same person! Or you're my long lost sister.  Totally agree about the Witch books and also the Sigma Force series.
> 
> Here are the US links: Sandstorm (Sigma Force) A Modern Witch (A Modern Witch Series: Book 1)


Clearly, we were twins in a previous life. 

It's shame we can't mind meld or something and then we could save time by only having to read half the books each ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Clearly, we were twins in a previous life.
> 
> It's shame we can't mind meld or something and then we could save time by only having to read half the books each ...


----------



## katydid71

Jane Eyre


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  and enjoyed it very much. . . will be going on to the next in the series. I actually liked it better than the first.

Have started  which is the third of this 'series' though, really, they're all completely stand alone. Mostly a serial killer novel but with a dollop of well done romance.


----------



## Benjamin Grahl

Just finished _The Law of Nines_ by Terry Goodkind. Excellent read.


----------



## the quiet one

This is the second book in a very enjoyable urban fantasy series, which began with:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . It was as good as I expected. . . . .next book comes out in January and is available for preorder: 

So decided it was time to dig into  which has been on my TBR list for a while now. Only at 4% so not much to say so far. . . . . .


----------



## Hilary Thomson

Closing Time by Joe Queenan. It's about growing with a malignant alcoholic for a father, and it's a fantastic book. Queenan's an excellent prose writer.


----------



## Steve Robinson

The Spy by Clive Cussler.  It's set in the early 1900s and I'm really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Suzie-G

I'm a big fan of chicklit, but I also love historical fiction.  I've just started A Dangerous Inheritance (now the price has gone down).

Suzie


----------



## deckard

I have been getting ready to help teach a course, so I have been slugging through this:


and I started this one last night:


Deckard


----------



## bordercollielady

It seemed to take forever but I just finished Under the Dome.. I enjoyed it except for the end - which I won't give away. Not sure right now what happened. Now I want to watch the series - which I have been DVR'ing. I just read that he intentionally changed the ending for TV - partly because people didn't like the book's ending.. go figure.

Adding - realized I felt the same way after finishing 11-22-63... enjoyed the book but not the ending.



While I was reading it - I decided to get rid of my To Be Read list in my profile. I realized that I have no idea what I want to "read next" in advance. And right now - I'm thinking about reading the prequels for Wool.. but that might change too!


----------



## LovelynBettison

I'm nearly finished with a complicated kindness by Miriam Toews. I'm glad it's nearly over because it's starting to bore me.


----------



## EmilyG

I just finished . That was a disappointing, unsatisfactory book.

Now I want to read anyfink wi'out a Cockney accent. 

Just picked up  and am enjoying it so far.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this and loved it as usual.

This is a new author for me, but I'm 20% into it and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## mistyd107

finishing up : really liking it Especially Maggie 
will start  and then
 for a buddy read


----------



## haltenny

I just finished the Wool Omnibus Edition (Wool 1 - 5) (Silo Saga) which was great. Also finished the contact series by Mike Freeman, great sci-fi. Currently back reading the Experiments In Terror series by Karina Halle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Afraid I gave up on this at the half way point.  Just too rambling -- I'd enjoyed _Wolf Hall_, but this one not so much.

Also finished  Quite enjoyed it -- will probably go on with the series. (This was the first one. )

Next up will be  which is the latest Alexandra Cooper novel. . . . just released last week.


----------



## Brian Olsen

I'm reading this -



- and it's infuriating! I'm dying to discuss it with someone but the only person I know who's read it is the friend who lent it to me, and I don't want to get into an argument with her because she seemed so optimistic that I'd like it... I need to make myself finish it so I can move on to something that doesn't make my blood boil!


----------



## Miriam Minger

The "Big Girls Do It Better" series by Jasinda Wilder.  Sexy stuff.

Miriam Minger


----------



## cinisajoy

Today I read a chapter in Atlas Shrugged.  I am now halfway through it.
Also read a short story in Monsters Heroes Cowboys and Zombies by Brian Manning.
And read a Chapter in Dog Aliens 1 Raffle's Name by Cherise Kelley.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished book 1, now on to book 2 in the series. Book 3 comes out early September, so I'll be ready for it.


----------



## Benjamin

Red Seas under Red Skies, and The Death of Promises.


----------



## D/W

I'm currently reading Riversong (The River Valley Collection).


----------



## Robena

started this last night on a plane ride home from NYC. Couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Shaun4

Just finished  which was quite good. I know next to nothing about the 14th century so I am actually in suspense as to who will win or lose in the historical battles.

Now onto the sequel, .


----------



## joanne29

reading and liking...



and listening to:


----------



## EmilyG

I saw this on the free list and downloaded it because I liked the cover and it is set in NC. Sadly, the story is not living up to the cover. It is slow and written in first person present tense which is making for some awkward sentences.

Also I took a peak at the reviews and apparently it is the first book in a series (published in 200 and the author never published the subsequent books so the storyline just ends without any resolution. I hate that!


----------



## Redbloon

The Daughter of Time by Josephine Tey and The Lady Most Likely by Julia Quinn, Eloisa James and Connie Brockway


----------



## mistyd107

just started  really loving it so far 10% in


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  yesterday. Liked it very much -- 4 star.

Then I had a couple of hours and didn't want to start anything too heavy, so, as I'd picked up  as a freebie and it was just sitting there and wasn't too long, I gave it a shot. Came away disappointed. The concept is good and the manuscript is well edited and proofed. But the story was not very well fleshed out, the writing was pedestrian, and there were a bit too many convenient coincidences for me. So I'd call it just barely 3 stars. 

Decided this morning, then, to start  which is the third in the series. It's my August 'borrow'. I liked the first too; we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Mark Young

I am re-reading Raymond Chandler's THE LONG GOODBYE and Ed McMain's MARY MARY.


----------



## anguabell

Mark Young said:


> I am re-reading Raymond Chandler's THE LONG GOODBYE ...


One of the most beautiful books ever.

I just finished the first volume of Stephen Fry's memoirs Moab is My Washpot. I was half-expecting another take on a favorite British topic of suffering and abuse in a public school but it is ... different. What a funny, sweet, sad, and captivating book about the childhood of that fascinating man! Highly recommended. 

I am looking forward to reading the next installment.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I'm re-reading The Hobbit, not done with it yet (have read it a bunch of times), but will finish it at my leisure.



I just finished Three Odd Balls by Cindy Blackburn, the 3rd in her Cue Ball cozy mystery series. I hope she hurries up and gets another out there soon, because all 3 have been hilarious reads.


----------



## joanne29

amazing


----------



## L M May

Diana & Lacey said:


> Just started The List by J.A. Konrath. Talk about the edge of your seat! The pacing is awesome and I can't wait to get home to read more tonight.


You just reminded me I have this book and still haven't read it. I am going to start it tonight on my brand new PW.


----------



## Maverick

Today I finished Wool Omnibus, an amazing book by an amazingly gifted writer, Hugh Howey. Shift Omnibus is on my to-read list.



Further, I finished reading a Sherlock Holmes short story The Musgrave Ritual.

As a World War 2 buff I will now pick up A Higher Call.


----------



## Germanio

I am reading the Shadow of the Wind.  I'm only into the first two chapters.  So far, it's somewhat interesting.


----------



## Benjamin

Germanio said:


> I am reading the Shadow of the Wind. I'm only into the first two chapters. So far, it's somewhat interesting.


That is my favorite book of all time. Absolutely beautiful writing and great story.


----------



## Hilary Thomson

I've read Morris' other two books about Roosevelt and his prose is excellent. Most political biographies aren't very well-written, but this one is.


----------



## bordercollielady

I finished First Shift by Hugh Howey.



It was good to learn the background of the Wool books - but it moved a little slow ( there weren't many unexpected twists like in Wool) and there were parts that I still don't understand why they happened. Ready to read the next two though since I'm hoping - like the Wool books - it gets better.


----------



## Benjamin




----------



## Benjamin

and now


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished the latest Sigma Force  which was as enjoyable as the whole series has been.

I've also whipped through a couple more in the Modern Witch series and a short story by Kathy Reichs  as an appetiser for her next full novel due out this month. (Perhaps 'appetiser' is the wrong word - eating while reading her books is often not the best thing to do!)

I also finished a non-fiction selection  about the fostering of a very troubled boy. Foster parents it seems to me, especially those who specialise in the cases everyone else has given up on, are pretty unique people. It's a job I know I couldn't do.

Currently I'm sampling  which is probably going to be my August borrow.


----------



## Linda Barlow

Just finished  the second book of a YA fantasy trilogy, and currently reading


----------



## Natasha Holme

Just finished The Cuckoo's Calling by 'Robert Galbraith.' It wasn't the sublime miracle of a literary feat that is The Casual Vacancy, but it was very enjoyable nonetheless.

Just started The Sisters Brothers by Patrick deWitt.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I bought this one because of a thread here on KBoards. It started a little slow, but yesterday was a very nice day, I was sitting and enjoying a buffet lunch, and decided to read and eat - got some great chuckles out of it so far. I'm a sucker for almost any novel set in the 1920s, 30s, or 40s, and this one is set in England in 1932.

Interesting aside: The pic shown above is used as the Kindle book's cover on Amazon. It's actually not the same one that's part of the ebook. Not a deal breaker by any means, but I actually prefer that pic to the generic one included in the ebook.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one from the library last night. So far so good.


----------



## Robena

In the Midnight Rain, by Barbara Samuel. Just started it late last night, but Samuel's has the ability to draw you in quickly with her gorgeous prose. I already sense who these characters are and where we're headed. Scrumptious.


----------



## mistyd107

just started will read the next one on the series next
since I anticipate both to be very quick reads


----------



## Austin_Briggs

Treasure Island!

Having the time of my life.


----------



## edmjill

I just had a nice vacation with plenty of time to read!  If you like hard-boiled detective fiction, check out Sean Chercover or Howard Shrier.  Any title within each of their series will give you a satisfying read.  (High Chicago, Miss Montreal, Trigger City, Big City Bad Blood).


----------



## Brian Olsen

I just finished 
 which I highly recommend. (The negative reviews all seem like they were expecting a very different book from what's promised in the blurb. I loved it.)

And I just started

The plan was to take it to the beach with me next week but I have a feeling I might finish it before then.


----------



## Benjamin




----------



## Linjeakel

Although I'd sampled it first, in the end I couldn't get on at all with  and I ended up not finishing it. I usually like these kind of historical mysteries - the excellent Shardlake series comes to mind - but this one just didn't work for me. I couldn't find any empathy for any of the characters and the English translation grated in a way I couldn't quite put my finger on. At least I didn't pay for it - it was my August borrow.

So, on now to the latest Kathy Reichs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sorry you didn't like _Hangman's Daughter_. I enjoyed the story enough to stick with it, though I take your point about the language sometimes. FWIW, the sequel, was better all the way 'round. So if you feel like wasting another borrow . . . .  (I'd lend it to you, even, except for the whole 'different countries' thing.  )

I recently finished  which I quite enjoyed. It's the third in the series by Layton Green. It was _my_ August borrow. 

Then I decided to start  which I'd picked up free some time ago. I really _really_ wanted to like it. The time period/setting/genre is right up my alley. But at 20% I was just not even a little bit interested. I felt like there was a LOT of description, and yet I still didn't have a very good handle on the culture, and didn't really care that much about what happened to the characters. So, sadly, I stopped reading. It is just possible I'll finish it some other time.

So I moved on to  which I'd purchased quite some time ago -- not sure, really, what's taken me so long to get to it. But I had to force myself to put it down last night to get some sleep . . . and I'm very much looking forward to picking it up again today.


----------



## LauraB

I just finished When Christ and his Saints Slept 

Going to start The Color of Milk. I have this one in paperback, I bought it while in London this summer. It is available on kindle though.


----------



## Benjamin




----------



## Avis Black

Serving Victoria by Kate Hubbard. It's cultural history, a category I have a weakness for.


----------



## jaechegaray

Just read The Devil's Road to Kathmandu --pretty great read!


----------



## KindleGirl

Yesterday I finished 2 books. I finally finished listening to and really didn't like the ending, or a lot in between to be honest. There were a few times it picked up speed and I thought we were going somewhere...not so. Way too long of a book for what it covered, and the ending stunk.

I also finished  It was the first I had read of this author and can't say I really recommend it. It seemed everyone in the book was miserable in some way or another and/or whiney. Glad I got this one from the library.

Now onto hopefully better books! This one became available from the library yesterday so starting it today.

Time to get back to some good listening:  I know this will be good!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished:



Moving on to a thriller (I'm starting to dig this genre, I'd never have thunk it ):


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just finished 

Very Very good book. . . . . better than 4 star, if not quite 5. Definitely will read more by her.

Not sure where I'll go next. . . . . got a few in mind including   

But I need to look at my fictfact page and see what else is 'next'.


----------



## Brian Olsen

I just started _Tragedy Day_, one of the _Doctor Who New Adventures_, a series from the 90s I'm working my way through. (No ebook so I can't make a pretty picture.)

I'm alternating that with

which looks like erotica but is actually full of great self-publishing tips.


----------



## LaRita

Working my way through John D. MacDonald's Travis McGee series for the umpteenth time. I used to read them every summer, but haven't for the last few years because they weren't on Kindle. Now they are! Yay! Currently on #5, _A Deadly Shade of Gold_.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

joanne29 said:


> amazing


I read that last month. Really good.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White

Currently reading and enjoying~


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Second Shift and started Third Shift.. in the Wool pre-quel series:



Second Shift helped explain a lot about what happened but I'm still struggling with the "why" of it all.. Hoping the
third books gets more into that. And now we are meeting characters that were part of the Wool series so it should start
tying things together. Hugh Howey is really an extraordinary story teller. Well worth the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  as I said. Before starting another long book I decided to find something shorter and lighter. Found  on my PW. Looks like I picked it up free back in February. Well, I'm glad I didn't pay for it.  Story was o.k. But 'finishing' wasn't up to par, for me. I just noticed too many typos and weird word usage. Plus the style didn't wow me -- seemed to be a cross between 'hard boiled' and 'keystone cops' and it didn't work for me. So two stars. And I'll probably delete it entirely from my account.

So, having gotten that out of my system, I'll definitely be starting  tonight.


----------



## AngryGames

Trying to restore some class to my reading brain, so I'm reading

 on the Kindle

and

 in hardback.

I suppose it helps that I'm married to an AP US History/Gov teacher...and almost became a history teacher myself.

PS The Jefferson one...give it a read.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Third Shift:



It was good to better understand what led to Wool but I think I enjoyed Wool more. More action and Shift dragged a lot. And I'm still not 100% certain that I understand why it all happened.. Oh well.. I have Dust but I think I want to take a break from the Silos for awhile. Think I'll tackle The Vault by Boyd Morrison:


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished and enjoyed  - after reading so many in the Tempe Brennan series I pretty much know what to expect there.

Also finished  which is a YA historical mystery story by our very own KBoards owner, Harvey Chute. A man of many talents! I don't read many YA books, but while this is definitely pitched at a younger audience, I think adults will enjoy it too.

I'm now back to my quest to find a decent time travel novel and have started book one of the TimeRiders series . Now that I'm a little way in it, I think this might be aimed at the YA audience also, if only because the central characters are quite young, but it's OK so far so I'm giving it a go.


----------



## Nancy Beck

The few romances I read are typically romantic comedies, and I don't really go for Regencies, etc., because that doesn't interest me.

But there was something about this cover that kept drawing me to it, and I finally gave in to whatever that was and bought it. I'm loving it so far. I actually interspersed my DVD version of Pride and Prejudice with reading this book because the historical parts of the book reminded me of it (even though the time frame is off).

Lovely, lovely book! I think I'm now going to get more of hers in the future.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I felt the same way about that book, Nancy -- she's apparently written a lot -- dating back to the early 90's. I can't figure out how I never heard of her before.  Maybe the early ones weren't that good? Dunno. I looked her up on fantastic fiction: http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/k/susanna-kearsley/

Not all are on Kindle, though.


----------



## Thomas Watson

It took more than thirty years, but I finally picked up and dug into Shogun...



It's been a while since I took on a work of fiction with such an impressive page count. I'm enjoying it, but I feel like I'm running a marathon!


----------



## Benjamin




----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . Really enjoyed it, as I have all in the series. The next one is  but I don't think I'll be getting that one for a while -- the kindle edition is priced at $18.99! Which, even for me, is pretty high for a book that's been out 3 years. And No OTHER titles in the series are anything like that high.

For a quick change of pace I'm now reading an Agatha Christie . AKA "What Mrs. Macgillicuddy Saw". I picked it up for a couple of bucks last week when it was one of the daily deals. I've read it before -- years ago -- but it's definitely good for a re-read.


----------



## deckard

Benjamin said:


>


Hey Benjamin,

Just finishing up Shadow Country and wondering what your thoughts are on this book.

I enjoyed parts of it......well, most of it. In some places it dragged, like Book 3. I had a difficult time with the racism and I am sure it is reflective of that time period. Looking forward to ending this and moving on to another book.

I am in Florida and am somewhat familiar with the SW corner of Florida and I knew of the Wild West atmosphere of this area around the turn of the 19th/20th century. I found it interesting to hear about places I know, like Ft. White, Naples, and Ft. Myers. Two weekends ago I was canoeing on the Santa Fe River in the area where Watson spent some time.

Deckard


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Change of Plans! Have had  on hold at one of my libraries for weeks. Just got a notice today that I can borrow it for 10 days. . . .so I did. . .and I better get to it next! I'm sure Miss Marple won't mind waiting a bit.


----------



## 67499

Just finished Robert A. Caro's *The Years of Lyndon Johnson: The Passage of Power* about the transition to LBJ's Presidency after the murder of Kennedy. A huge and ferocious story. I've 3 hrs of commuting for work each day so I listened to Grover Gardner's reading - he's the finest reader in audiobooks. For a rapid change of pace, I picked up a different sort of fantasy, Jose Saramago's *The Tale of the Unknown Island*, and am re-re-reading it, because it's worth the effort.


----------



## darkscrybe

Just finished http://www.amazon.com/Crowleys-Window-ebook/dp/B0096J6UC8/ref=sr_1_1_bnp_1_kin?ie=UTF8&qid=1377917068&sr=8-1&keywords=crowley%27s+window

Not too bad for horror, but still not too much that was new about it.


----------



## D/W

I recently finished Hippie Boy by Ingrid Ricks, a memoir that I enjoyed.



I'm currently reading First Love, Wild Love by Madeline Baker, a Western romance. So far, so good!


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this  last night. It was ok, not a bad book, just not great. I suppose it was an ok mystery, but not much suspense at all. I guess I like my mystery with some suspense. There has to be a reason to care how the person died....I didn't really find it in this book. More hype than I personally feel it's worth. Glad it was from the library.

Onto the next library book.... I'm hoping for more from this one!


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished The Vault by Boyd Morrison:



Loved it.. Another "hard to believe" plot but the action carries you away.. just like a James Bond movie. I'm tempted to jump into his next one - but I think I'll save the next two in the series for later

Changed my mind... going to read a John Corey book by Nelson Demille - 
The Lion's Game


----------



## LauraB

I'm about 40% into this and really like it  . It is a novel about Henry James. Great stuff


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Doors of Perception by Aldous Huxley. It's his account of taking mescaline, the active ingredient of the peyote cactus.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I finished up . It had come up on my Library "hold" list last week and I had 10 days to read it. It was o.k. Not much in the way of characters you want to root for, but the writing was good enough that you did just want to keep reading. It was kind of like watching a train wreck in slow motion. So I give it 3 stars -- "o.k." -- because it just wasn't the sort of book I like to read, but it wasn't _bad_.

Then went back to  and following that will likely start . But I also get a new 'prime borrow' since it's September now, so that might make me switch things up. 

Oh, and I also finally finished  and expect to move on to . I've had both of these in paper forever and feel like it's time to read them.

And I'm still browsing baseball rules in .


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Just finished Trapped by Kevin Hearne. A great addition to the series, I especially liked the way that the story jumped forward multiple years. Can't wait to read the follow-up later in the month!


----------



## LGOULD

Having a good time with "This Town," which is all about my town.

This Town: Two Parties and a Funeral-Plus, Plenty of Valet Parking!-inAmerica's Gilded Capital


----------



## elusya

Just finished reading Katherine Boo's Behind the Beautiful Forevers. What a book. I recommend to everyone as it's a powerful narrative. I still can't believe it's not fiction.

Dominika


----------



## VickiT

Just started Bitch on Wheels: The Sharon Nelson Double Murder Case by Gregg Olsen:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I finished  and .

The Agatha Christie was Agatha Christie. Nuff said.  4 stars for sure.

The other was the 8th short story published during this 50th anniversary year of Doctor Who. It wasn't bad. Better than 3 stars but maybe not up to 4. The 8th Doctor was weird, any way, because he only ever really appeared in one TV movie and at the end of that went off without a companion. So it's really hard to judge if the author got the right feel.


----------



## jamesmonaghan

Just finished Flight of the Nighthawks by Raymond E Feist. Rereading the whole Riftwar saga before reading the last one at the end of the year. Not a bad entry, though the "two young boys become embroiled in important events" trope may have been a _bit_ over utilised by Feist by this point...


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one the other night. I really enjoyed it. It was fast paced with a few twists. Typical James Patterson.

Couldn't decide last night what I was in the mood for so I picked a novella that goes with a book I've already read. Very good so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

50% into  Enjoying it so far. . . . .


----------



## Robena

I've just finished this book. Love how Binchy wrote her characters, and her setting. I'm already missing the west coast of Ireland. : )


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished  and it was OK. I think it was aimed at a YA audience and lacked a little punch for me, though the slightly different take on an oft used premise was quite good. I'm not inspired to read anymore in the series.

Also finished  which was more enjoyable, though the ending was a bit weak. I never seem to like the endings!

Moving on now to my September borrow  which promises a real twist at the end that most people don't guess - so I'm hopeful this will be one ending that does impress me!


----------



## anguabell

I have finished *The Pavilion of Women* by Pearl Buck. The first half was marvelous, the second half was a bit naive and preachy, but it was a very good read. Despite the fact that I am apparently the only person in the universe who strongly disliked the main character (manipulative, self-centered, cold, and insufferable woman). Oh well, feeling like an alien once again  That's probably why I usually don't read "womens literature".



Currently reading *The Gun Seller* - too early to say what it is like, but looks promising. Hugh Laurie has definitely British sense of humor. I could actually hear his voice when reading this book.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Done with Shogun (well worth the effort) and moving on to something, well, shorter...


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished this (bought it as a DTB a few years ago, on a whim, because of the cover ), Magic Lost, Trouble Found, by Lisa Shearin:



May have to get it (and the other 2) on Kindle sometime - I forgot how humorous - and sometimes scary - this could be. There's also a romantic subplot running through it, with 2 handsome hunks after the MC, Raine.

I'm now starting on the 2nd one, Armed and Magical:


----------



## Russell Brooks

Just finished reading THE LIST by JA KONRATH (*****)
Now I'm reading DIVINE INTERVENTION by CHERYL K TARDIF.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished . Enjoyed it -- just what I expected which is nice. 

Now starting  which I picked up a few days ago. It's got a different sort of voice -- o.k. so far -- at about 15%. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this last night and enjoying it so far.


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading Leon Uris' Topaz. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cardinal

I stumbled upon A Bear Collector's Mystery series and and decided to give it a try because the author is a former homicide detective.. and it has teddy bears. Love it! Found myself searching the internet to see if there is a teddy bear show near me. The only bad thing about the series is that there are so few of them and the author hasn't written anything in the last few years.

The Mournful Teddy is the first one in the series.



Decided to continue straight on and am starting the second book, The False-Hearted Teddy.


----------



## johnlmonk

I'm reading a book on writing called:

"It was the best of sentences, it was the worst of sentences" - by June Casagrande.

So far, it's incredible.


----------



## deckard

Just finishing 

And just bought 

Deckard


----------



## cagnes

Currently reading 

Listening to 

And 



 on my ipad.


----------



## Avis Black

My Life in France by Julia Child. It's interesting because of the cultural conditions of post-war France. It's a good book to read along with Long Ago in France by M. F. K. Fisher, a well-known food writer who went to France a generation earlier.


----------



## KathrynLively

Presently reading THE BOLEYN DECEIT by Laura Andersen, book two of a trilogy of alternate Tudor history - and the King of England if Anne Boleyn had delivered a son.

On deck is THE CUCKOO'S CALLING.


----------



## mistyd107

just started


----------



## Greg McCabe

I'm about a quarter through House of Leaves by Mark Danielewski. It's definitely one of the most bizarrely unique books I've ever read. It's a haunted house story with a twist...I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## TiffanyNicole

Divergent by Veronica Roth. I'm only on chapter 7 but so far so good.


----------



## Lindy Moone

I'm reading (and reviewing, because I am crazy) all the wee books from the Konrath 8-hour challenge. That's 140 or more...
See?  Crazy!

(This link is to his blog post with all the clickable covers, leading straight to their book pages on Amazon.)

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com/2013/08/8-hour-ebook-challenge-winners.html


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Teachings of Don Juan by Carlos Castaneda.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished 

It was o.k. They style settled down as the book went on. There are apparently more in the seires -- this was the first -- but I'm not sure I'll bother going on. Didn't like it that much. And I felt like it ended sort of abruptly.

Started 

I borrowed this through KOLL for September. It's fairly short -- I'm at about 30%. Mostly character development so far. Kind of reads like an episode of a TV show which is o.k. . . . . we'll see.


----------



## KindleGirl

mistyd107 said:


> just started


I have this one and it's on my TBR list. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## bordercollielady

cagnes said:


>


Very interested in knowing what you think of Dust.. have you also read the Shift series??


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just came up on my hold list at the library:  So I guess I'll start it! 

Which means I'll put on hold, , which I sort of started by accident. I thought it was something else. . . .but I'm at 35% and it's good so far: obviously I bought it for a reason.


----------



## balaspa

Ravage by Iain Rob Wright.


----------



## cagnes

bordercollielady said:


> Very interested in knowing what you think of Dust.. have you also read the Shift series??


I'm at 43% and really enjoying it!  I have read the Shift series... those should definitely be read before Dust.


----------



## Brian Olsen

I just finished _Tragedy Day_, one of the _Doctor Who New Adventures_ from the 90s - loved it, one of the best of the series so far (I'm working my way through, start to finish).

And I immediately started:



The newest _Dresden Files_ book. I am hooked on this series and have been waiting for this to come out in paperback - I have the whole series in physical books, I love it enough that I want them tangible.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished my September borrow  and I'm not sure what to make of it. The blurb and the reviews promise a twist at the end that hardly anyone gets. It's about Emily, who tells her story in the first person, beginning with when she leaves her husband and family, who she obviously still loves, and moves to London, covering her tracks so she can't ever be found. She doesn't explain why. The rest of the story, of Emily's life leading up to the event that causes this, is told from the POV of various family members in the third person. The constant change of POV and time frame was a little bit irritating. The 'twist' when it eventually comes isn't so much a twist as the revelation of why Emily left home. Did I guess? No. Deliberate and persistent obfuscation on the part of the author concerning one important point leads you to think, assume really, you've been told something is so, that actually isn't. That at least was cleverly done, but waiting for the twist to happen made the book seem very slow and there's too much story afterwards, so that it's impact is lost by the time you get to the end.

I'm at 91% so almost done with  which is a nonfiction account of the life of a woman who grew up dirt poor in London during WWII and after. Interesting, but a bit dreary in it's delivery.

Up next I think might be  but don't hold me to it!


----------



## rmbooks

I'm currently about 1/3 of the way through  and really enjoying reading King again. This one is different so far, but I like it!


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this last night  Good but not outstanding. Good enough though that I may venture into the rest of the series at some point.

Started this...really good so far...


----------



## Amrit

Almost done with 

Soo good! I don't usually like such short fiction, but these are kind of amazing. They're like one quick hit of meaning. The last lines are often like a smack in the face and leave you reeling.


----------



## Maverick

I finished reading 

This book was definitely a must-read for a World War 2 buff like me. It certainly didn't disappoint.


----------



## Avis Black

A good book on a topic not as well-known as it ought to be.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I went back to an ebook I started about a month or so ago, a freebie (at least it was free when author Joe Flynn had a guest post at Konrath's blog).



This is why I love my ereader! It's a political thriller, something I wouldn't normally read. But this is so good and feels so realistic...well, that's why I'm going to finish it reading it without it feeling like a chore.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Maverick said:


> I finished reading
> 
> This book was definitely a must-read for a World War 2 buff like me. It certainly didn't disappoint.


I remember reading that back in the '70s, as a Readers Digest Condensed Book. Wonderful read (another WWII buff here).

Hmm...may need to pick that up again at some point, since it's been a couple of decades since I last read it (and an abridged version at that).


----------



## darkscrybe

Currently reading The Best of Horror Volume 3 edited by Ellen Datlow. Some great stories in here.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Best-Horror-Year-ebook/dp/B00BSETVH0/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379622444&sr=1-2&keywords=the+best+horror+of+the+year


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading 

This book is an account on the Iran hostage crisis in 1979-1981. Written by Mark Bowden, the same author who wrote Black Hawk Down.


----------



## adam.purple

I just finished  by Alan Furst. I'm a huge Furst Fan. Any others out there?

Next I'm starting  Digging deeper into fiction set in the first half of the last century.


----------



## Garrard Hayes

I'm 60% done with Live by Night: A Novel by Dennis Lehane http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007HC3PUG and loving it. Its gritty and brutal crime candy.


----------



## Maverick

Nancy Beck said:


> I remember reading that back in the '70s, as a Readers Digest Condensed Book. Wonderful read (another WWII buff here).
> 
> Hmm...may need to pick that up again at some point, since it's been a couple of decades since I last read it (and an abridged version at that).


I'm glad there are more WWII buffs out there. I think you should read it again, as I'm sure the Readers Digest version is more mellow in its description of some of the occurrences in the book. What other WWII books have you read and would you recommend?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LauraB

I am reading Bleak House by Dickens. It is in the back of this book,  , The Solitary House. It is divided by chapters into a reading schedule based on the serial publishing dates. Bleak House and Dickens are mentioned in the novel Solitary house and is included in the book. As is Wilkie Collins the Woman in White, also included in this ebook. So between the three I'm getting my $9.99 worth


----------



## KindleGirl

This became available from the library just when I was finishing my last book, so I started it last night.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Maverick said:


> I'm glad there are more WWII buffs out there. I think you should read it again, as I'm sure the Readers Digest version is more mellow in its description of some of the occurrences in the book. What other WWII books have you read and would you recommend?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


I'll have to update this when I get home, because there's a Churchill bio that I really enjoyed (not completely WWII, but still) and a bunch of others that I can't think of...mostly NF stuff, though.


----------



## Nancy Beck

The President's Henchman was a great read, so I wondered what to read next...

I decided to read On Basilisk Station, the first in the Honor Harrington series.



I picked it up at the Baen site when it was available for free as an ebook (not sure if it still is). The prologue nearly made me give it up, lol, with a bunch of military and political people yelling at each other about a bunch of things that made no sense...but I plowed through that anyway. Should be interesting to see how I feel about this sub-genre of SF; not used to the military stuff at all.

But that's what I like about Kindle and ebooks in general; I can go from genre to genre if I want.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, I finished a couple last night.

One was 

3 star. It was o.k. Good story idea but it really tended to drag. I did a lot of skimming toward the end. Mainly the characters weren't very likeable to me and kept doing stupid thing. That they KNEW were stupid. It's really hard for me to get behind people like that. 

Also finished  which I quite enjoyed.

4 star. Well written, good story. I hope she goes on to write more in this series. It reminded me of the best of the 'golden age' of detective fiction -- Perry Mason, Nero Wolfe, etc. But not 'noir' at all. I liked it. 

So I think now I'm going to start  or maybe 

Or maybe both.


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished  which is a good solid mystery thriller that bubbles along right to the end. I liked it enough to want to look out some more by the same author.

I've also read a couple more in Debora Geary's witch series - very light reading but with a feelgood factor that nicely offsets the other genres I'm reading.

I'm still on my non-fiction kick too, so I've just started  which is the largely untold stories of the Great War of 1914-18 - how the families of British servicemen who lost their breadwinner coped - and how the deaths affected the families for generations to come. It also looks at the logistics nightmare faced by the British government when their request for 100,000 volunteers to enlist had, little more than three months later, resulted in them having almost a million men to house, feed, clothe, train and transport.


----------



## David N. Alderman

I just started tackling 

This book is a beast. From the reviews I have read on it, it seems to confuse some and completely enamor others. I am hoping to finish it in the next couple of weeks, but I have doubts about that considering its sheer size, and considering the weight of the subject matter found between the book covers.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Dodger  Which was really a very good read. The first a Pratchett book I've read and I really liked it. Now reading The Color of Milk


----------



## 67499

Just began *Vita Nuova* by Magdalen Nabb - an Italian detective story full of blood and guts and spaghetti written by an Englishwoman who was a long time resident of Florence. Very, very good read so far.


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading Kill You Twice (Archie Sheridan & Gretchen Lowell) by Chelsea Cain:



Excellent so far.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this installment in the series last night  and really enjoyed it. I thought it was better than some of the others lately.

This is up next from the library


----------



## Tstarnes

Nancy Beck said:


> The President's Henchman was a great read, so I wondered what to read next...
> 
> I decided to read On Basilisk Station, the first in the Honor Harrington series.
> 
> 
> 
> I picked it up at the Baen site when it was available for free as an ebook (not sure if it still is). The prologue nearly made me give it up, lol, with a bunch of military and political people yelling at each other about a bunch of things that made no sense...but I plowed through that anyway. Should be interesting to see how I feel about this sub-genre of SF; not used to the military stuff at all.
> 
> But that's what I like about Kindle and ebooks in general; I can go from genre to genre if I want.


Ohh, you are in for a treat. I love that book. The series gets a little long in the tooth after book 5, but the first book is one of my top sci-fi picks. It is very much military fiction, so you kind of have to be into that genre.


----------



## LauraB

I just started this  last night so I'm barely into it. But I like it so far.


----------



## scottmarlowe

Right now, this ->


----------



## Nancy Beck

Tstarnes said:


> Ohh, you are in for a treat. I love that book. The series gets a little long in the tooth after book 5, but the first book is one of my top sci-fi picks. It is very much military fiction, so you kind of have to be into that genre.


Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to go back to this, because all that military-speak is boring me. Thing is, I _know _ it's a great series, and I wanted to see what the fuss was all about.

Still, I like that I'm able to investigate other genres and do it in a flash on my Kindle to see what else I might like besides my usuals.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Okay, having decided that On Basilisk Station really isn't a fantasy subgenre I want to get into, I decided to keep my reading in the sci-fi area. I'm re-reading The Retrieval Artist series, starting with the first book, The Disappeared:


----------



## Tstarnes

Nancy Beck said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I'm going to go back to this, because all that military-speak is boring me. Thing is, I _know _ it's a great series, and I wanted to see what the fuss was all about.
> 
> Still, I like that I'm able to investigate other genres and do it in a flash on my Kindle to see what else I might like besides my usuals.


That makes sense, if you don't like military-speak style books it is totally the wrong series for you. Cause that is pretty much in every page of the whole series.


----------



## Cardinal

Finished The False Hearted Teddy which I really enjoyed.



I started Pros and Cons which is a short story prequel to The Heist which I will jump into next.


----------



## DaveinJapan

Having decided to revisit some of the classics late this year, I've just begun a re-read of Moby Dick.


----------



## Natasha Holme

The Secret Diary of Adrian Mole, Aged 13 3/4 by Sue Townsend


----------



## wholesalestunna

After reading the Gone Girl over the summer and really enjoying it, I went out on a limb and picked up
. I finished it this morning and enjoyed it and don't have a clue as to what's next


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  and will probably start  and/or  next.

I didn't enjoy A Royal Pain quite as much as the first in the series. But it was still a good read. And I'll probably at least try number 3 before giving up on it.


----------



## Linjeakel

I finished . It was a little long and occasionally repetitive, but nevertheless a fascinating insight into the background minutiae of war. Just what do you do with all those bodies....

Then I read . A pretty quick read and interesting, though again, occasionally repetitive.

Still on my nonfiction kick, I'm now reading . I love Bill Bryson's writing and I've read just about everything he's ever done, on a pretty wide variety of subjects. I'm sure I'll enjoy this one too.


----------



## Avis Black

I've just finished Memories of the Russian Court by Anna Vyrubova, and it turned out to be an excellent book. You can find it for free off the Internet Archive. There are Romanov-disaster fans the way there are Custer fans or Titanic fans, and it will appeal to you if you're one of that ilk.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished Death at a Drop-In, a Myrtle Clover cozy:



Fun as usual. 

Decided to start in on my other recent purchase:



I enjoyed the other "Face Down" historical mysteries, just started this one, and so far it's another fascinating look at 16th century England, right where the last one left off.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Lion's Game by Nelson Demille. Another terrific John Corey adventure.. DeMille is becoming one of my favorite author's. 



And now - I want to read Hawke by Ted Bell. This is a new series for me. Was recommended a long time ago by a good friend..


----------



## FrankZubek

Sometimes its much easier to drop by this thread than to spend an hour surfing around amazon to find something interesting.

Just wanted to add that.


----------



## Linjeakel

I'm glad you're finding it useful, Frank!  

The idea is to bring books to people's attention that they might not otherwise have considered. I've picked up a lot of suggestions here - and from people's reading bars in their signature. 

Trouble is, my TBR list just keeps on growing and growing ....


----------



## FrankZubek

Read faster, Lin!


----------



## Jane917

I am reading Room with a Clue by Kate Kingsbury



Someone on this board must have recommended it. The characters and plot are very engaging. I will be sure to read more of the series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A day or so ago I finished . There was some quick switching of POV and even time period early on which made for some confusion initially -- no indication that, for example, now we're in the present, now we're in 1783, now we're with the main character, now we're with some other character on a different continent. But things settled as I read and the story was, overall, very well plotted and very well told. I'd definitely read more.

So then I started , the latest by 'Richard Castle'. Yeah, it's candy.   Picks up where the last one left off and good so far. You can enjoy these, I'd think, whether or not you watch the TV series, but it's definitely the case that, knowing the series characters, one tends to read the dialog in the actors' voices.  But the plots tend to be different to what you've already seen on TV, though sometimes there are similar elements.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished 2 books  and  Both very good!

Up next:


----------



## Nancy Beck

Jane917 said:


> I am reading Room with a Clue by Kate Kingsbury
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on this board must have recommended it. The characters and plot are very engaging. I will be sure to read more of the series.


I love that series! The characters ARE engaging, it's why I've read so many in the series so far.  But it's a long series, so I still have quite a few to go. I can recommend them all.

And I will get back to them very soon...just have to figure out which one is next.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I just finished both the latest Myrtle Clover mystery and Face Down Beneath the Eleanor Cross (historical mystery), so I'm going back to my re-read of the Retrieval Artist books, to the second in the series:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished up . Definitely a good entry in the series. . . .follows on directly from the previous one. This Richard Castle guy is a good writer. 

Started . It's my borrow for October. Not bad so far, though there's an extra blank line between every paragraph. Only really annoying when there's a lot of dialog, but definitely non-standard and looks a bit less professional. It's supposed to be based on a true case involving the Randolphs of Virginia. Not bad so far -- except for the weird formatting, but I can get past that, I think.


----------



## Meka

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finished up . Definitely a good entry in the series. . . .follows on directly from the previous one. This Richard Castle guy is a good writer.
> 
> Started . It's my borrow for October. Not bad so far, though there's an extra blank line between every paragraph. Only really annoying when there's a lot of dialog, but definitely non-standard and looks a bit less professional. It's supposed to be based on a true case involving the Randolphs of Virginia. Not bad so far -- except for the weird formatting, but I can get past that, I think.


Just Deceits sounds interesting, adding it to my TRL.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jaasy

Just finishing up this series and loved it!

Nick Bracco Thriller Boxed Set by Gary Ponzo


----------



## Thomas Watson

Finished T. Jackson King's book Little Brother's World  a week or so ago. Launched right into Protector by C.J. Cherryh.


----------



## Avis Black

Dead Men Do Tell Tales by the forensic anthropologist William Maples. It's pretty gruesome, but interesting. He's the one who exhumed Zachery Taylor and the Romanov family.


----------



## LauraB

I just started  Katherine  , and am continuing to read  Bleak House as a serial.


----------



## anguabell

Making my way, a bit slowly, through *Night Watch* by Sergei Lukyanenko. It is a gritty urban fantasy that takes place in contemporary Moscow. I am reading a Russian edition (hence my slow progress) but it should be available again in English in December. Actually, I think DYB mentioned it in this discussion last year.
Highly recommended. There are a few moments when the author gets a bit too philosophical but otherwise - fast paced, witty and interesting. much better than the movie (although I thought that wasn't bad either).


----------



## Jenna Allen

Just finished Josh Wolf's It Takes Balls. Laugh out loud funny!It Takes Balls


----------



## D/W

I'm currently reading The Man Who Left, award-winning author Theresa Weir's personal story of the strained and painful relationship between her and her father. An excellent memoir that's very well written.


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished this one the other day. 2 separate stories that kind of intertwine characters. Good...looking forward to more as I think they have potential.

Started this one yesterday and enjoying it so far.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Well, I've looked thru a couple of different Wordpress books, but they were quick skims to find whatever questions I had.

And can't remember at the moment which ones they were (busy at work!).

I've gone to the 3rd in the Retrieval Artist series.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished this the other night. A good read -- not perfect, but a good read. Definitely worth the borrow. 

Now reading 

It's very different. Not my usual thing. I'm not hating it.  It is a very creative treatment of pretty much every fairy tale ever told.


----------



## Natasha Holme

Finished The Queen And I by Sue Townsend. Funny. Really enjoyed it.

Now on Diary by Chuck Palahniuk. It's impossible to read this drunk, I discovered last night. ...


----------



## Grace Elliot

I'm reading 

THe cover says it's an historical romance - but in places it's quite erotic - for instance, the villain has striped the heroine naked, shackled her and forced her up on deck in front of the crew. I've never read a HR quite like this before!


----------



## Amrit

Just finished reading _The Buddha in the Attic_ by Julie Otsuka.

I respect the artistic courage it must have taken to write a novella in the first person plural. The story begins well from the viewpoint of Japanese brides being transported to America by ship to meet their husbands. Already I was invested in a story particular to Japanese women and their coming tribulations in a country that would certainly be hostile toward them. Yet I could not imagine how the book could continue in this way, with what is essentially a list of experiences captured in single sentences, compiling a vast network of Japanese immigrant lives in the US. The "we" kept me distant from their story, not empathetic to it. This device was also cause for some contradiction. Otsuka often ended chapters with a line of foreboding doom, only to capture moments in these women's lives that did not seem as miserable as others, and were certainly not limited to the Japanese and their struggle alone. Some one-line experiences left me frustrated because I wanted to know more about _her_ life, not _theirs_. The individual experience is more appealing to me (and certainly more intriguing and thought-provoking) than the collective one. There is often more depth, and the possibilities for reflection are far greater.

There are eight chapters, and throughout the first seven we watch the portrait of this story grow through the lens of these Japanese women. At times this was very confusing since throughout Otsuka focuses less and less on Japanese women-specific issues and more and more on the Japanese population as a whole. And by the end, she abandoned the Japanese altogether and the story came to rest entirely on their absence from the viewpoint of the whites. As a device, I can see how this might have worked had she chosen a more specific topic of Japanese struggle in the US. But in such a short space, she seemed to want to cover it all.


----------



## lazarusInfinity

Recently finished Physics of the Impossible by Dr. Michio Kaku


Now reading Physics of the Future


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Last night I finished .

It was a decent gothic type mystery/romance. A pretty quick read, really. One quibble: it had a fixed typeface. Fortunately it didn't default to something tiny, but the serif font chosen was one of the lighter weight ones. So if you prefer to read on, say, caecilia, or a sans serif font, you can't. Oh, and it didn't have an active ToC so no chapter marks.

Will be moving on to


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished Hawke by Ted Bell.. This was thoroughly entertaining  .. a bigger than life main character - superman-like, not very believable but a fun read.



Next - I want to read the next Lee Child on my tbr list:


----------



## balaspa

Floating Staircase by Ronald Malfi


----------



## Linjeakel

I've finished  which I found fascinating - it's amazing how much can happen in one summer and summer 1927 in America was a really busy few months! Highly recommended.

After a four book non-fiction run, I'm back to some fiction. First of all I read a thriller  - not bad either, though I guessed who the villain was and


Spoiler



thought said villain was overcome rather too easily in the end.



Next, a total change of pace with . Max Thompson is a cat - no, seriously, this a memoir written by a cat. It had me laughing out loud in public and then sniffing back tears. If you're an animal lover with a sense of humour, read this book. You'll never look at your cat the same way again ...

I'm now reading  which is the 4th in the _Shardlake_ series. Excellent writing by C J Sansom as usual brings this Tudor murder mystery to life.


----------



## KindleGirl

Starting this one from the library


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished 

Weakest in the series so far -- almost no meetings of the 'murder club' and, overall, just a lot more disjointed. Number 13 comes out next May. Not going to pre-order at $12.17 -- may wait for the Library to have it.

Started 

Well enough written but moving kind of slowly. Should pick up soon, though. Supposed to be a 'cold case' type murder mystery, I think. With lots of small town secrets and such that come out. LOTS of HOCKEY stuff. 

And also  which I borrowed from the library. I had it on hold at the Arlington library and then checked the Navy Library and it was available to borrow right away. So I did.


----------



## LauraB

Have you started Zealot yet Ann?  It is on my wish list and I wonder what you think so far.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've read a couple of chapters. Interesting so far.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading The Burning (Maeve Kerrigan Novels) by Jane Casey. Jane Casey is an Irish author who I hadn't heard of before. On a recommendation, I downloaded the sample. That was enough to hook me. I really like her voice.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Because my kindle needed to charge last night I started reading a paper book I'd had a while.  IKR!



Turns out it's not even ON kindle -- it's one of Grimes' 'Richard Jury' mysteries, aka the 'pub series' since they're all titled by pub names in the UK. Though this one is actually titled from a Wine Bar.  Good so far -- but it is really hard to hold a small paperback book open comfortably.


----------



## balaspa

Just finished Floating Staircase by Ronald Malfi.

Just started What the Dark Brings by Edward Lorn - a collection of short stories.


----------



## Avis Black

Dead Me Do Tell Tales by William Maples. It's a solid if gruesome read. Maples was an English major before he went into the field of forensic anthropology, and he writes like one.



His colleague Clyde Snow was the subject of a book entitled Witnesses From the Grave by Christopher Joyce, another good work on forensic anthropology I read many years ago. The latter seems to be out of print, unfortunately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linjeakel said:


> Next, a total change of pace with . Max Thompson is a cat - no, seriously, this a memoir written by a cat. It had me laughing out loud in public and then sniffing back tears. If you're an animal lover with a sense of humour, read this book. You'll never look at your cat the same way again ...


For those who don't know, Max Thompson is long-time KB member Thumper's cat. She says he has a bigger fan base than she does. Thumper has been a member here since February 2009.

Betesy


----------



## Linjeakel

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those who don't know, Max Thompson is long-time KB member Thumper's cat. She says he has a bigger fan base than she does. Thumper has been a member here since February 2009.
> 
> Betesy


I had no idea! All the more reason to read the book!


----------



## KTaylor-Green

Just finished Deadline by Sandra Brown. Starting Sycamore Row by John Grisham, his sequel to A Time To Kill


----------



## KindleGirl

KTaylor-Green said:


> Just finished Deadline by Sandra Brown. Starting Sycamore Row by John Grisham, his sequel to A Time To Kill


How was Deadline? It's on my TBR list. Her books are usually very good.


----------



## KindleGirl

Tonight I'm starting my Prime book...


----------



## Nancy Beck

Since I finished re-reading Consequences by Kristine Kathryn Rusch (her Retrieval Artist series), I'm moving on to another series (what else is new, lol):



Picked up Gods of Night yesterday along with the other Star Trek Destiny novels on sale yesterday.


----------



## Silly Writer

I'm almost afraid to say I read John Locke's latest release yesterday   I started reading him before I ever joined Kboards and had no idea of the big no-no he pulled in gaining traction. Once I found out, I stopped giving him my reviews, but I really like his books, so I keep reading them, but only if they're on sale for under a buck. For a no-fluff, blunt voice filled with distracting noise to get my mind off my own work, it fits the bill. I don't think I'd ever recommend them for quality reading, but for distraction--yep


----------



## mistyd107

KindleGirl said:


> I have this one and it's on my TBR list. Let us know how you like it!


Sorry its taken me so long to respond things got a little crazy I I LOVED this also LOVED Deadline by Sandra Brown
Starting the Stand by Stephen King


----------



## S.A. Mulraney

Reading _Survivor_ by Chuck Palahniuk. Always an interesting perspective with his books.


----------



## StephenLivingston

NoViolet Bulawayo's "We need new names".


----------



## Silly Writer

mistyd107 said:


> Sorry its taken me so long to respond things got a little crazy I I LOVED this also LOVED Deadline by Sandra Brown
> Starting the Stand by Stephen King


LOVED The Stand. If you end up liking it, you should try Cell, by Stephen King. i loved that one, too!


----------



## balaspa

Just started reading Sea Sick by Iain Rob Wright


----------



## LGOULD

After seeing the 2008 movie "Revolutionary Road," starring Leonardo DiCaprio and Kate Winslet as an unhappily married, socially striving couple, I became interested in reading the 1961 novel by Richard Yates. The movie is quite faithful to the original story, but the book's three-dimensional characters and its in-depth depiction of a once-passionate, unraveling relationship make it a worthwhile read. I'm enjoying it even though I know exactly how it ends. If you like suburban angst, check it out. 
Revolutionary Road (Vintage)


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Persuader by Lee Child (Jack Reacher).. didn't like it as much as his earlier books. Many flashbacks, and the Kindle formatting didn't make it clearer when he added them.. I wasn't always sure which story was going on. Hoping his later books are better.



Next - I want to read Tess Gerritsen's Body Double - another Rizzole and Isle's book:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished 

Not bad. Overall 4 stars. It has a *LOT* of hockey action. For me it bogged down a bit at around 30%. But I persevered and by about 50% it had really picked up and ended up keeping me up later than usual last night to finish. Story is a small town cold case murder mystery with secrets dredged up when a snowmobile washes up on the shore of a lake in Michigan.

And then  came up in my library queue.

So, I've borrowed it and will begin it next.

I should also mention that I read the 10th Doctor Who short: 

It wasn't bad. Nicely literary, which I liked. But I had a tough time hearing most of the dialogue in the 10th Doctor's 'voice.' Usually, with these books, I've waited to read them until the 'Revisited' special has aired. But I know the 10th Doctor pretty well -- he's my favorite.  -- so I decided I didn't need to. With this entry I don't think the author quite nailed Tennant's portrayal. He didn't say "allons y" once, for example.  But I acknowledge it was probably a more difficult task as he's so well known to so many. Still, it seems to me, he'd have done better to watch all the episodes in a marathon session and _then_ start writing his story.  I had the feeling he'd only watched one or two with Martha (she was the companion here) and then dashed it off.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just finished Death at a Drop-In:


loaned to me by Nancy Beck, thanks, Nancy! I'm only occasionally in the mood for a cozy mystery, but this one caught my eye--and I enjoyed it. I'm going to check out other books in the Myrtle Clover Mystery series.

Now I'm reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher story "A Wanted Man" that I borrowed from the library, but I'm pretty sure I've read it before. Oh, well, Reacher books are good re-reads.


I think my next read is going to be one of today's Kindle Daily Deals, We Die Alone: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance:


This^ book is available to lend if anyone wants to borrow it.

Betsy


----------



## Natasha Holme

Mother Tongue by Bill Bryson


----------



## Patty Jansen

Dark Currents by Lindsay Buroker


----------



## Linjeakel

NatashaHolme said:


> Mother Tongue by Bill Bryson


I read this a while back and enjoyed it - you find out some fascinating facts about the English language - let us know how you like it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patty Jansen said:


> Dark Currents by Lindsay Buroker


Hmmm. . . turns out I have that one. I should probably move it up my TBR list!


----------



## Jane917

I am reading Canada by Richard Ford. Very good book.


----------



## simonz

Johnny Carson by Henry Bushkin

A fascinating view of the real Johnny Carson as told by his best friend/lawyer. He was a complex character, for sure.


----------



## Patty Jansen

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . turns out I have that one. I should probably move it up my TBR list!


It's book 2 in a series. It's not absolutely necessary, but you should probably start with book 1, which is free:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Patty Jansen said:


> It's book 2 in a series. It's not absolutely necessary, but you should probably start with book 1, which is free:


And I already have that one too! Thanks.


----------



## J. William Latimer

The Windup Girl by Paolo Bacigalupi - very cool read!


----------



## DS5408

I'm reading Time to Kill: A Sniper novel by Jack Coughlin and Donald Davis. 

It is (I believe) the 7th Kyle Swanson novel, and rather good so far.


----------



## Silly Writer

I just finished Envy, by Sandra Brown. It was very, very good!


----------



## Nancy Beck

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just finished Death at a Drop-In:
> 
> 
> loaned to me by Nancy Beck, thanks, Nancy! I'm only occasionally in the mood for a cozy mystery, but this one caught my eye--and I enjoyed it. I'm going to check out other books in the Myrtle Clover Mystery series.
> 
> Now I'm reading Lee Child's Jack Reacher story "A Wanted Man" that I borrowed from the library, but I'm pretty sure I've read it before. Oh, well, Reacher books are good re-reads.
> 
> 
> I think my next read is going to be one of today's Kindle Daily Deals, We Die Alone: A WWII Epic of Escape and Endurance:
> 
> 
> This^ book is available to lend if anyone wants to borrow it.
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome, Betsy!  I'm glad you enjoyed it as much as I did - and thanks for clueing me in on how the whole loan/borrow thing works - easy peasy! 

Still reading Star Trek Destiny: Night of the Gods - so far, so good (tho sometimes it gets confusing).


----------



## KindleGirl

Finished my other book and started this one from the library yesterday Looking forward to it. These are always good books.


----------



## Nancy Beck

I'm really going thru these Star Trek: Destiny books very quickly. Gods of Night and Mere Mortals were fascinating reads, tho it's still not easy to 1) keep track of every character and 2) remember what timeline I'm reading in. Because the book jumps backwards and forwards in time - tho there is a very good explanation as to why that's happening. And I like time travel anyway, so I really can't complain that much. 

Anyway, I'm now on the 3rd and final in the series, Lost Souls:


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading Stephen King's The Shining.


----------



## Linjeakel

I finished  This is the fourth book in the _Shardlake_ series which continues to be enjoyable. I especially like all the historical detail about day to day life and in this one it was interesting to see how the medieval mind tried to explain serial killing and mental illness.

Then I read  which wasn't bad, but I got to the end to find out it was the first part of a trilogy, though I'm really not sure where else they can go with the story. I might get the sample of the next part and see how I feel about it then.

I haven't read a _Star Trek_ novel in years but, inspired by Nancy's mentions here about the _Star Trek: Destiny_ series, I'm going to read this next .


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished Body Double by Tess Gerritsen (Rizzole and Isles) - really enjoyed it. I thought I figured out the who done it - but ended up as a surprise. Loving this series..



Then - for a fast read I picked up the new Rush Limbaugh - children's history book about the Pilgrims. Found myself laughing aloud. What a wonderful idea to give our children a new look at American History and the meaning of America.



And now? Been wanting to read Gone Girl for awhile now.. good time as ever:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished 

A good thing to read. Certainly well written. Not sure I agree with all of his conclusions, but not nearly as controversial as some of the media made it out to be, in my opinion.

And, a day or so ago  came up on my library hold list, so I started it next. The introduction was dry as dust. . . . we'll see how the actual chapters go. . . it may be a DNF.


----------



## Leslie

I stayed up until 2 am to read _King Perry_ by Edmond Manning. I woke up this morning and immediately started re-reading it (my litmus test of a really great book). Highly recommended, this may be #1 on my top ten list for the year.



I heard about it from Jordan Castillo Price who said, "This book rocked my world." Yup, that's a good description. Enjoy!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, a day or so ago  came up on my library hold list, so I started it next. The introduction was dry as dust. . . . we'll see how the actual chapters go. . . it may be a DNF.


Sadly, still dry as dust. So I returned it. 

Last night I finished  which I liked very much. It's based on an actual case in Iceland from the 1820's or so. You know at the start that the person has been convicted and simply awaiting execution, but the full story unfolds as she interacts with the household where she's been billeted until the execution is to take place. Quite well done and I enjoyed re-learning how to pronounce Icelandic place names -- we'd lived there for a couple of years in the early 80's. 

Not sure where I'll go next. I borrowed  for November via the Prime KOLL. Also,  and  both came available via the library in the last couple of days.

So many books . . . . . so little time.


----------



## Leslie

Thanks for the recommendation on Burial Rites: A Novel, Ann. I just ordered it from Audible. Sounds great, just the kind of historical story I love.

L


----------



## Nancy Beck

Linjeakel said:


> I haven't read a _Star Trek_ novel in years but, inspired by Nancy's mentions here about the _Star Trek: Destiny_ series, I'm going to read this next .


Linjeakel,

I read one Star Trek novel a ton of years ago, lol! I watched The Original Series (TOS), The Next Generation (TNG), Voyager, and even a few epis of Enterprise - only one epi of Deep Space Nine (that epi was based on one from TOS ). I found that having knowledge of TNG proved to be what helped the best - for me, anyway.

Just prepared to jump back and forth in time, and for a slew of names to be hurled at you.  I don't know where most of them originated from as to series - or if they were creations just in prior books - but it didn't matter to me, because I managed to get into the books anyway.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Natasha Holme

I've just finished We Need To Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriver. Wow. .........


----------



## Leslie

NatashaHolme said:


> I've just finished We Need To Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriver. Wow. .........


That is a wow book, for sure.

They made a movie of it which had very good reviews but seemed to be non-existent in terms of seeing in theaters. Tilda Swinton played the mom and people say her role was Oscar-worthy although she wasn't nominated.

I am not sure I could watch the movie, to be honest. The book was tough enough.

L


----------



## Thomas Watson

Lost track of the thread for a while. Life's been nuts!

Anyway, in recent times I've reread Starship Troopers by Heinlein, read Protector by C.J. Cherryh, and have made a start on


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thomas Watson said:


> Lost track of the thread for a while. Life's been nuts!


You can book mark it. . . . there's a link right at the bottom of the page (also the top) right about here . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . vvvvvvvvv


----------



## heidi_g

I just bailed on Wuthering Heights  Now I'm reading Call Me Crazy by Quinn Loftis. My favorite read this year has been Little, Big by John Crowley!


----------



## KindleGirl

I finished this one from the library and enjoyed it. Maybe not quite as good as the others in the series, but still very good.

More than halfway thru this one from the library and enjoying it, except for one whiny spoiled character!


----------



## RAFarmer

I just finished The Twelve (Book Two of The Passage Trilogy): A Novel, which I really enjoyed (despite having read the first book over a year ago). Much of the book is set in (a post-apocalyptic) Texas, which made the book even more fun to read (as that's where I currently live). It's not a book for someone who needs all the answers to the questions the book poses; instead, it's one that keeps piling on the tension because you don't fully understand everything that's happening.



RAFarmer


----------



## Nancy Beck

Let's see, bought a few recently. What Ann said about so many books, so little time, applies to me (and probably a lot of people on this thread ).



I'm into anything 1930s: the movies, the fashions, all that. This is a time travel story that starts in current day Sedona, Arizona, and goes back to 1934 Hollywood, where the actress/dancer Ginger Rogers is prominently featured in helping figure out a murder of a dancer.

So far, it's good, tho there's some punctuation issues. And I feel it spends too much time in Sedona and not enough in 1934 Hollywood. And there are a few historical things that gave me pause.

But it's a light, fictional read which I need right now, so I'll continue unless the story irks me in some way.


----------



## mscottwriter

I'm probably the last person on the planet to read this, but I'm currently into


----------



## Avis Black

Edith Head: The Fifty-Year Career of Hollywood's Greatest Costume Designer

I enjoyed this. The author does skimp a bit on Edith's personal life and concentrates on her professional career, though that may make logical sense. Edith was one of those persons who arrived at work before everyone else and left last at the end of the day, so she really didn't have much of a personal life. Be warned that the book has a number of very large pictures that don't show well on an ereader, and you need either a hard copy or a large computer screen for the best viewing.


----------



## anguabell

Just reading The Stockholm Octavo.



I haven't got too far but it looks interesting and nicely written, a bit like Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell but less complicated.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Gone Girl..



When I started it a friend told me that she didn't like either character and never finished the book. But for curiosity's sake - I read through the whole thing. I actually enjoyed parts - the twists and turns.. but I found the ending strange.. like Flynn plans to write a sequel Glad I read it - but I wasn't satisfied with the ending and I don't think it was as wonderful as some of the reviews.

Now what?

Since reading Suspect - I have wanted to get into Robert Crais's books.. so I will start with The Monkey's Raincoat - an Elvis Cole book:


----------



## Chelle Ramsey

Currently reading A Charmed Place, by Antoinette Stockenberg, a romantic mystery.


----------



## LauraB

Just finished Devil's Brood . Starting A Fatal Likeness  today.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this the night we lost power due to the storms Good as usual so far.


----------



## lee27

Just finished a book that sat unread for 20+ years, surviving 3 moves and many sales/donations. Last weekend I was plotting a novella and needed to know something about white witchcraft. And that book delivered. It was the PERFECT source.

Its name: THE WICCAN PATH. It is so obscure that Linkmaker won't work with it. Here is link: The Wiccan Path


----------



## Paul Kohler

I just finished reading The Maze Runner, and was slightly let down.  I'll probably continue to the next in the series, but with slight hesitation.

Currently, I am reading Divergent, but I may actually have to put it down for a while.  Not sold on the premise, and there are a lot of other books in my queue that might flow better.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Monkey's Raincoat by Robert Crais. Enjoyed it - not as much as Suspect - but it was a great intro to his Elvis Cole/Joe Pike series.



Now I want to read Alex Berenson's The Faithful Spy - another new series for me:



So many books to read, so little time..


----------



## LauraB

I finished A Fatal Likeness last night. I am starting Lionheart  today. This series about Henry II of England was supposed to be a trilogy but I just got an email that there is now a new one the author is publishing in March.


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading Ender's Game.



I have a copy with a different cover.


----------



## Todd Young

I'm very much enjoying The Child's Child by Barbara Vine:



It's hard to find good quality gay fiction, and this is the third time, I think, that she's written something gay-themed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finally got a start on my November borrow:  Very good so far.

On the weekend I finished  which I'd borrowed from the library. I enjoyed it -- will probably continue the series. May even buy 'em. 

Before that I finished  which was alright. But I'm not sure I'll go on with the series. I'd borrowed that one from the library as well, so may try one more as a borrow.


----------



## Miriam Minger

You Are My Sunshine by Stanley Gordon West.  Amazing.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## pjchasesports

It came out last year, but I just finished reading Sense Of An Ending.



I really liked the bare bones storytelling, plus it had an interesting twist at the end.


----------



## anguabell

There are many things I dislike about this time of the year, so this is what I am reading. It takes me exactly where I want to be


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Just started Booked to Die by John Dunning:



It's been on my list for a while, and I grabbed it when Bookbub ran it at $1.99. In fact, it looks like it's still on sale at that price, so buy it now if you're interested.

As a former used bookstore owner, I'm really enjoying all the book industry details. Dunning is spot on about book scouts. Right down to the smell.


----------



## LDB

Scott William Carter said:


> Just started Booked to Die by John Dunning:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been on my list for a while, and I grabbed it when Bookbub ran it at $1.99. In fact, it looks like it's still on sale at that price, so buy it now if you're interested.
> 
> As a former used bookstore owner, I'm really enjoying all the book industry details. Dunning is spot on about book scouts. Right down to the smell.


I just started re-reading it. I've read all of them, of which there are far too few. Very good reads.


----------



## books_mb

I'm currently reading "Extreme Waves". It's all about waves in lakes and oceans, how they form, how they interact, how they can turn into freak waves, what effect they have on shorelines and ships (lots of interesting stories), etc ... Very enjoyable read so far but missing an interactive TOC.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished The Faithful Spy by Alex Berenson - Wonderful! Berenson is one of the best authors I have read in a long time. Excellent character development and interesting plot. I'm looking forward to the rest of his books.



So now - I want to read a Baldacci novel: Simple Genius is the next in line:


----------



## VickiT

I'm reading A Fever In The Heart and Other True Cases by Ann Rule. A shocking but fascinating true case of obsession that reads like fiction. Imagine if after your friend's wife kicked him out, you gave him a place to stay and he repaid you by stealing your wife. She soon realises her mistake and returns to her husband. And it only goes downhill from there...


----------



## KindleGirl

Finishing this one up today  Enjoying this one. Her other books are good as well.

Starting on this one from the library  Hoping it's a good one in the series!


----------



## Maverick

I'm currently reading Five Weeks in a Balloon by Jules Verne.

A classic adventure story that stood the test of time. I wonder, do people still read Jules Verne novels or any other classic adventure stories? I have the entire Jules Verne collection on my Kindle.


----------



## Silly Writer

The Goldfinch. So far, it's a winner!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished .

Not bad. . . . .I admit to getting a bit confused because the names were often very similar and I figured out a major plot point pretty early, but, overall, it was a decent read.

Moved on to 

I'm enjoying it so far . . . . at about 30%

Figure to go on to either , a novel of the First Doctor or , my KOLL borrow for December.


----------



## jeffaaronmiller

The Last Unicorn by Peter S. Beagle.

I'd never read it before, and it's such a quirky little book. I'm enjoying it.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Simple Genius by David Baldacci. Interesting plot altho I'm still not sure I really understand all of it.. I do enjoy Baldacci's writing. Much more than the Maxwell and King TV show:



Next - unless I change my mind I want to read the final book in the Wool Series, Dust:


----------



## Thomas Watson

Finished Peter F. Hamilton's novel Fallen Dragon yesterday. Highly recommend this one to sci-fi fans! 


Starting A Canticle for Leibowitz by Walter M. Miller Jr., the next on the Hugo Winners list of novels.


----------



## aimeeduffyx

Just finished Carmel Harrington's Beyond Grace's rainbow. I cried and laughed all the way through. It reminded me of My Sister's Keeper. Beyond Grace's Rainbow: HarperImpulse Contemporary Romance

Would highly recommend.


----------



## MsBea

Just finished



Just started


----------



## balaspa

Just started reading The Goldfinch.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished Dust - the last book in the Wool series.. Very satisfying ending. Brought all the threads together and ended on a high note after so much sadness:



Next in line is The Final Detail by Harlan Coben:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Finished  last night. I'd gotten it free early in November as part of the Kindle First program. It was released for real on Dec 1 or thereabouts. Frankly, I'm glad I didn't pay for it. I found it depressing and the mystery very thin. Not badly written, just not for me.

Not sure exactly where I'm going next . . . . .


----------



## 67499

*The Blue Fox* by Sjon. A curious and very physical story, a fable, of a hunter and a fox in Iceland and the people at the periphery of their mutual chase.


----------



## Nancy Beck

Just finished the 8th installment (I think) of the Pennyfoot Hotel Mysteries:



I'm now reading:


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj.

_The Stars My Destination_ by Alfred Bester. This time the complete graphic story edition, which is a brilliant, faithful and perfect adaptation of the book.


----------



## Ergodic Mage

I started reading Dust by Hugh Howey last night. Great series!


----------



## Robena

Next in line is The Final Detail by Harlan Coben:

Thanks, bordercollielady. Haven't read this one. Must go check it out. : )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

First of a series -- picked it up quite some time ago. It's a remarkably civil murder mystery set in Victorian London. I'm enjoying it at 30%.


----------



## collegeoptionalcareers

Parade's End by Ford Madox Ford. It's actually a trilogy, which makes me very glad to have a Kindle - no need to lug it around!


----------



## Maverick

Currently reading Devil in the Grove. Thurgood Marshall is a very important figure in American history and deserves more credit than he gets.


----------



## KindleGirl

Currently working on a book that was suggested in the Christmas thread. I am enjoying it and chuckling along the way. Unfortunately I don't have much time to read right now so I'm having to read it in small bursts, but hoping to find some more time next week...when all the Christmas prep work is done.


----------



## bordercollielady

Finished Final Detail by Harlan Coben.. I enjoy all of his books - but I must admit - when "the lightbulb turned on for him" - it didn't for me and I'm still somewhat puzzled on how he figured all this out.. But then - its fiction..



Next I want to read a Daniel Silva book - The Confessor:



Later: The Confessor is so interesting.. involves the Vatican and of course - Gabriel Allon - the Israeli assassin - aka art restorer. Silva - as always - writes fascinating plots.


----------



## Linjeakel

Finished  which I wasn't too sure about to begin with, but happily the character of Sherlock Holmes is reproduced pretty faithfully and the 'heroine' fits right in with him. An interesting read but I still haven't decided if I want to try any more in the series.

Next I read  one of Steve Berry's _Cotton Malone_ series. OK, but not the best one, I have to say.

As a complete contrast I'm now reading the latest in Donna Ball's _Raine Stockton Dog Mysteries_ series.  These are fairly light reads but hey, there's a mystery and there's always dogs involved, so what's not to like?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> Finished  which I wasn't too sure about to begin with, but happily the character of Sherlock Holmes is reproduced pretty faithfully and the 'heroine' fits right in with him. An interesting read but I still haven't decided if I want to try any more in the series.


I've read pretty much all of that series -- though not the latest; it's on my TBR list.  I enjoy them. And I actually think they get better as they go. You do have to suspend your disbelief, though, in thinking about the fairly elderly Holmes with this fairly young girl. As it goes, it's much more about Mary and less about Holmes which is actually probably a good thing.  Mostly they're good mysteries with a strong female lead, in my opinion. 

I just finished  which I enjoyed very much and will probably go on with the series. And then moved on to . Only just at 5% or so, yet, though, so no firm opinions. It was my 'borrow' for December.


----------



## AmishAuthorSicilyYoder

The Sound of Sleigh Bells by Cindy Woodsmall. I started it tonight. I love Christmas books.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh

I sort of stumbled into Libba Bray's "A Great and Terrible Beauty" and "Rebel Angels".  The series is set in 1895 and has paranormal elements. I'm just starting on book 3 now.


----------



## Nancy Beck

After finishing Magic of Thieves and enjoying it (I was kind of surprised, as it's sort of YA-ish), I downloaded the next in the series, Betrayal of Thieves:


----------



## MsBea

I'm 33% through The Goldfinch  - really enjoying it so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> I sort of stumbled into Libba Bray's "A Great and Terrible Beauty" and "Rebel Angels". The series is set in 1895 and has paranormal elements. I'm just starting on book 3 now.


This^ sounds good!

I'm reading A Reason to Live by Matt Iden. Truth in advertising, I know Matt in real life--I bird with his wife. I've been moving his book back in my TBR pile 'cause I was nervous to read a book by someone I knew. I finally bit the bullet. But it's really good mystery/thriller. Whew!

Lendable, if someone wants to borrow it.

Betsy


----------



## VickiT

I have two books lined up to read -- Killing Mum by Allan Guthrie and Dead By Friday - How lust and greed led to murder in the suburbs by Derek Pedley.

 

I just haven't decided which one to read first. 

Merry Christmas all!

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## HStokes

Finally reading Catching Fire and now more than halfway done with it.

Is it strange that I'm not loving it like so many others have?


----------



## bordercollielady

Just finished probably my last book in 2013 - The Confessor by Daniel Silva. Wonderful book. I so enjoy Silva's plots - this one involved the Vatican, the Pope, the Israeli agents, and the Holocaust:



Now what? I need something lighter, less serious. Not sure if this fits the bill - but I plan to start the Richard Castle series - Heat Wave:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Heat Wave_ is pretty good . . . and, fwiw, I think the series gets better as it goes on.

I finished  which was Very Good. 4½ stars.

Moving on to the second in the Charles Lenox series  and going to dip into the Hobbit again after having seen movie #2 the other night


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> _Heat Wave_ is pretty good . . . and, fwiw, I think the series gets better as it goes on.


I hope so - I enjoy the TV series and was intrigued when I found out there was a real Castle author!


----------



## Nicholas Benedict

Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk. I'm only about 10% into this but so far its pretty good.


----------



## Geoffrey

Nicholas Benedict said:


> Survivor by Chuck Palahniuk. I'm only about 10% into this but so far its pretty good.


This is a pretty good book. It's not one of his best known, but I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Thomas Watson

For fiction: 

Nonfiction right now:


----------



## 31842

Ann in Arlington said:


> I finished  which was Very Good. 4� stars.


Saw in your sig line you were reading this the other day and picked it up! Looks really good!

Right now I'm reading Ready Player One, which is turning out to be really fun. Lots of 1980s memories set in a post-apocalyptic world.



And I'm also reading:



It started off like gangbusters and I couldn't put it down. The middle of the book is getting a little muddled with a love story, but I can hardly wait to see what happens next plot-wise.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

KateDanley said:


> Saw in your sig line you were reading this the other day and picked it up! Looks really good!


It was . . . about how the Turks helped smuggle their Citizens who were Jewish out of France in the early 40's. As well as some who were NOT Turks. The translation sometimes felt a little casual to me, where as I had the feeling the language in the situation would have been more formal. But I couldn't have read it at all in Turkish, so . . . . .  It is available in the KOLL -- was my 'borrow' for December.


----------



## Sapphire

I just finished NO PLACE LIKE HOME by Anne Allen. The story parallels the rapid decline in two women's financial fortune. She uses an unusual technique well. One character is the subject of a full chapter told in 3rd person past tense. The next chapter is about the second woman and is told in 1st person present tense. Sound confusing? It wasn't at all. The chapter breaks left no doubt who was the main character at the time. The pace and action resulted in the book being a page-turner.


----------



## KindleGirl

Started this one  the other day and I am really liking this author! She has written a lot of books, but she is new to me. I'm 35% into this one and finding it hard to put down. I'm sure I'll be reading the rest in the series as well.


----------



## 9thChapter

Picked up Peter V. Brett's "The Warded Man" ("The Painted Man" in the UK) and am really enjoying it.  Excellent debut novel and introduction into the series. Also reading Paul S. Kemp's "The Twilight War" trilogy - have always been a fan of Paul's strong characterization in his books (and am also a fan of The Forgotten Realms).


----------



## bordercollielady

I did finish one more book this year - Heat Wave By Richard Castle.. I really enjoyed it - interesting plot with many twists but with a lot of humor too. I'm looking forward to the rest of this series:



What next? Right now - I'm thinking of Scott Turow's The Burden of Proof:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I finished  last night. Enjoyed this second installment as much as the first -- I'll certainly continue with the series.

Moving on to , a rare re-read for me. But we saw the 2nd movie last week and I had the urge. I doubt I'll finish it before next year though. 

And this afternoon I removed ALL my books from the 'fiction' category on my Fire. When my PW charges up it will have nothing in that category and I'll be able to put in the things I want so that all the 'cloud' books don't show there.


----------



## LGOULD

The Death of Santini, by Pat Conroy. Among many other revelations, Conroy claims never to have paid any attention to critics!

The Death of Santini: The Story of a Father and His Son


----------



## anguabell

I am reading Ayn Rand's *The Fountainhead*.
It is long but more interesting than I expected.


----------

